# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] صنـدوق الدنيــا فـي رمضـــــان

## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]فتح عينك .... غينك فينك

إصحى يا نايم

بُص يا عايم

شايف إيه قدامك باين

مصر بتفتح باب رمضانها

في المنتدى صندوق الدنيا

ماشي ينادي على الصايمين

الإسلام ساب لينا غنايم

حكم وفكر ودين وشرايع

وآدي آثارنا بتحكى علينا

شايف إيه ؟

             شايف صورة

طب يلا إصحى وقوللي عليها

صورة إيه وتقولي مكانها

وزمانها وإزاي عملوها[/frame]



كل سنة وانتم طيبين

 ويارب دايما متجمعين مع بعض في الخير



ومع هلال رمضان هنبتدي 

مسابقتنا الجميلة

صندوق الدنيا في رمضان


والفكرة ببساطة زي ما ظهرت في المقدمة

حنفنح صندوق الدنيا



ومنه نشوف مصر أم الدنيا

ونطلع صورة من الصندوق



لأثر إسلامي جميل

من آثارنا  المصرية الرائعة

وعليكم تعرفوا الصورة فين ومين اللي بنى الأثر 

والجوايز معانا كتير

بس عليكم التفكير

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]شروط المسابقة

1- على من يعرف الإجابة الصحيحة أن يسجلها بمشاركة في موضوع المسابقة

2- يمنع التعديل نهائيا 

3- على من يريد تصحيح الإجابة أن يقوم بها في مشاركة جديدة بالموضوع


جوائز المسابقة

1- تقييم لكل من يصل لأول ثلاث إجابات صحيحة في المسابقة

2- كل متسابق سيصل للحل الصحيح سيوضع اسمه في لوحة التكريم الخاصة بالمسابقة لكل حلقة

3- هناك جائزة كبرى لأعلى متسابق يصل لأكبر عدد من الحلول الصحيحة في نهاية المسابقة

[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

انا جاية اشوف آثارنا الجميلة 

المهم بس نلحق نرد و نقول قبل الفراودة هههههههههه
انا بعشق المسابقة ديه اصلاً  :f2: 
كل سنة و انت طيبة يا ام يوسف و بخير و رمضان كريم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

*صندوق الدنيا فى رمضان* 
*أكيد الصندوق ده مليان وممكن نكسب فى حالة واحدة*
*إنى الأستاذ معتز وحمادو ما يشاركوش*
*علشان نقدر نحل ونكسب ونتابع وبالذات حمادو*
*مسابقة جميلة يا أم يوسف*
*وبإذن الله أحاول أتابع*
*بس هل فى موعد معين أو محدد لوضع الصورة*

*ملحوظة: هو حضرتك تقصدى إيه*
*بفتح عينك .. غينك فين*
*ولا غلطة مطبعية*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الرقيقه قلب مصر

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه ورمضان كريم يارب

والله على المسابقات الجميله والأفكار الرائعه

لأختنا الغاليه قلب مصر سلمت الأيادى والأفكار

وان شاء مسابقه جميله وموفقه على الدوام ونبقى معكم

ويكون لنا حظ بالجوايز دمتم بكل الخير

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## أم أحمد

*يا مسابقاتك يا قلب مصر*
*كما تعودنا منك دائما علي الاختيارات المميزة*
*وبجد انا بتعلم من المسابقة بتاعتك دي معلومات جديدة*
*وسبحان الله بعرف اثار كتيرة اول مرة اسمع عنها*
*في انتظار اولي الحلقات*
*وعارفة مسبقا اني هاخرج من كل حلقة بمعلومة  جديد عن  كل اثر سوف تقدميه*
*دمتِ بكل خير*
**

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا جاية اشوف آثارنا الجميلة 
> 
> المهم بس نلحق نرد و نقول قبل الفراودة هههههههههه
> انا بعشق المسابقة ديه اصلاً 
> كل سنة و انت طيبة يا ام يوسف و بخير و رمضان كريم 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


أهلا يا بوكى رمضان كريم  :f: 

والآثار الجميلة كمان مستنياكي تشوفيها وتعرفيها  :Eat: 
فراودة ايه بس يا بوكى دا انتى إخصائي أول آثار إسلامية يعني حتعرفيها على طول إن شاء الله  :Smart: 

سعيدة بوجودك يا قمر معانا قوي وعارفة انك بتحبي المسابقة دي قوي وكان ليكي السبق قبل كدة وفوزتي معانا بحلقات كتير في المسابقة الماضية في 2006 
والمسابقة حتنجح بيكم إن شاء الله 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا بوكى وبعودة الأيام  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *صندوق الدنيا فى رمضان* 
> *أكيد الصندوق ده مليان وممكن نكسب فى حالة واحدة*
> *إنى الأستاذ معتز وحمادو ما يشاركوش*
> *علشان نقدر نحل ونكسب ونتابع وبالذات حمادو*
> *مسابقة جميلة يا أم يوسف*
> *وبإذن الله أحاول أتابع*
> *بس هل فى موعد معين أو محدد لوضع الصورة*
> 
> *ملحوظة: هو حضرتك تقصدى إيه*
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى العزيز سامح  :f: 
كل عام وانت بخير يارب انت وأسرتك

طبعا الصندوق مليان ومليان على الآخر كمان
ومتقلقش الكل حيكسب معانا بإذن الله
والمسابقة حتكون سهلة بإذن الله والأكيد أن حيكون فيها معلومات جديدة وجميلة 

وبالنسبة لميعاد الصورة ححاول دايما أنزلها ان شاء الله قبل الفطار بحيث ان يكون فيه وقت متاح للجميع للبحث عن الصورة ومعرفتها والمسابقة مش حتكون كل يوم حتكون كل يومين بإذن الله علشان أكبر قدر من الأعضاء يقدروا يشتركوا معانا في البحث عن الصورة ومعرفتها

بالنسبة لملاحظتك   :f: 
هيا فعلا غينك  :: 
فتح عينك .... غينك ، غينك دي بقى العين عليها نقطة يعني حرف الغين
أو بمعنى أصح دي العين وعليها نضارة فيبقى فتح عينك وفتح كمان النضارة  ::nooo:: 

دي بس زي ما بيقولوا يا أخى العزيز القافية حبكت  :: 

كل سنة وانت طيب ويارب يعود عليك الأيام بخير
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*ياأهلاً ياأهلاً بالمسابقات الجميلة ..
أم يوسف ..أنا طبعاً حأعرف الصورة من أول نظرة 
ماإنت عارفة بقى لفيت مصر شبر شبر بس هو شبر واحد مرحتهوش متجيبيش الصور منه بقى..
في الإنتظاااار ياأم يوسف وكل سنة وإنتِ طيبة ..
...*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الرقيقه قلب مصر
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه ورمضان كريم يارب
> 
> والله على المسابقات الجميله والأفكار الرائعه
> 
> لأختنا الغاليه قلب مصر سلمت الأيادى والأفكار
> 
> وان شاء مسابقه جميله وموفقه على الدوام ونبقى معكم
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى الكريم أمير المطر  :f: 

كل عام وحضرتك طيب وبخير يارب

المسابقة حتكون جميلة بتواجدكم فيها

وفي انتظار مشاركتك معانا والفوز كمان

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

 ::

----------


## خالد زيدان

*فى انتظار ما سيخرجه لنا الصندوق فى أول أيام الشهر المبارك
وأتمنى أن أكون من المشاركين ولكن ما أضمنه بأننى سأكون فى صف المتابعين المشاهدين الشاربين الآكلين
الذين يقرأون ويستفيدون مما يفعله المشاركين المتسابقين الفائزين الغير أكلين أو شاربين
أصلهم مش فاضيين ياكلوا ويشربوا بس واحد زيي فاضى بقى 
أتمنى فعلياً أن أكون من المشاركين*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *يا مسابقاتك يا قلب مصر*
> *كما تعودنا منك دائما علي الاختيارات المميزة*
> *وبجد انا بتعلم من المسابقة بتاعتك دي معلومات جديدة*
> *وسبحان الله بعرف اثار كتيرة اول مرة اسمع عنها*
> *في انتظار اولي الحلقات*
> *وعارفة مسبقا اني هاخرج من كل حلقة بمعلومة  جديد عن  كل اثر سوف تقدميه*
> *دمتِ بكل خير*
> **


أهلا أهلا بأم أحمد القمر  :f: 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمراية
المسابقة متحلاش إلا بوجودك ومشاركتك الجميلة فيها
وفي انتظارك أول أيام رمضان
ويارب الكل يستفيد بمعلومة مفيدة
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وبخير
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ياأهلاً ياأهلاً بالمسابقات الجميلة ..
> أم يوسف ..أنا طبعاً حأعرف الصورة من أول نظرة 
> ماإنت عارفة بقى لفيت مصر شبر شبر بس هو شبر واحد مرحتهوش متجيبيش الصور منه بقى..
> في الإنتظاااار ياأم يوسف وكل سنة وإنتِ طيبة ..
> ...*


زهراء الجميلة أين انتى ؟
أبحث عنك بين طيات الكلمات والصفحات والمشاركات  ::p: 

سيبك انتى انا حجبلك في الشبر دا مخصوص  :O O:  وعلى الله متعرفيش الإجابة  :Robot: 

اقولك كل سنة وانتى طيبة وبجد انا سعيدة بوجودك قوي 
ومنتظرة منك تشاركي معانا في المسابقة في الشبر اللي انتى عارفاه والشبر التاني برضه  :Biggrin: 

ربنا يعود عليكي رمضان بكل خير يا قمراية
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مسابقة جميلة جدا اختنا ام يوسف
و انشاء الله هاكون الحائز علي الجائزة الكبري
بلا سامح بلا زهراء بلا حمادو
ابن طيبة و بس
كل عام و انتم بالف خير*

----------


## kethara

*



أختى السوسنه الرقيقه قلب مصر

كل عام وأنتِ بألف خير حبيبتى

وكل مسابقه وأنتِ طيبه وبأذن الله يكون صندوق الدنيا

مترع باثارنا الجميله الرائعه ويصاحبك النجاح لفكرتك الشيقه

سلمت أناملك وسلمت بنات أفكارك حبيبتى

تمنياتى لكِ بكل النجاح والتوفيق وبإذن الله معكم برمضان

مع تحيتــــــــى

*

----------


## loly_h

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى أم يوسف

وتعود عليكى الأيام بخيــــــــر



وباين انها هتكون مسابقـــــــة قويـــــــة

إن شاء الله متابعــــة بشدة ,,, وحتى لو موش عرفت

الصورة ,,, اكيد هاستفيد بمعلومـــــــــــة

تسلم افكارك قلب مصر

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
مش ممكن !!!!!!!
أكلمك عن الروح الرمضانية الموجودة فى صورك ؟
ولا أكلمك عن الموضوع ؟
ولا أكلمك عن سلاسة وروعة الإعداد والتقديم ؟
أكلمك عن إيه ولا إيه ؟

التوقيع جميل وطيب وبيقول أد إيه قلبك أبيض - مش مؤامراتى -
توقيعك لفت إنتباهى وشوفت فيه وعى باللحظة واندماج روحى مع الشهر الكريم
توقيع بيقول أد إيه إنتى مصرية
إسم المسابقة والمقدمة الشعرية والصور فى طريقة وتوقيت عرضها فى مساحتها المناسبة
والإعداد والتقديم كلها بتقول إنى أمام روح وثابة ، ووعى يمتطى العقل ويحركه .

كنت هسأل أنا كمان فى عينك .... غينك
بس عرفت خلاص إن عينك عشان اللى نظره ألف على مليون
وغينك لبو نضارة هههههههه
عموماً ربنا يسهل والواحد يفتح عينه وغينه وسينو وشينو وكل الحروف

الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
فى انتظار مسابقتك الجميلة 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة 
مُبدعة
بخير وصحة
رمضان كريم


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## Amira

*ايه بس يا هانم القلق الي انتي عملاه في المنطقة... 3 مسابقات مرة واحدة * 

*ربنا يسهل و اعرف ادخل الصندوق بتاع المسابقة و أحل حاجة  و ما لاقيش نفسي في الصندوق الاسود* 

*ياريت صورة وصاية من فضلك يا أم يوسف * 

*رمضان كريم عليكي و علينا يا رب و كل سنة و انتي و كتاكيتك بخير و طيبين *

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. قلب مصر





ضمن فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان الكريم 

وضمن النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت  مسابقة صندوق الدنيا في رمضــان

والتي تهتــم بالآثار الإسلامـــية الجميــــلة

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. تقبلي تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *فى انتظار ما سيخرجه لنا الصندوق فى أول أيام الشهر المبارك
> وأتمنى أن أكون من المشاركين ولكن ما أضمنه بأننى سأكون فى صف المتابعين المشاهدين الشاربين الآكلين
> الذين يقرأون ويستفيدون مما يفعله المشاركين المتسابقين الفائزين الغير أكلين أو شاربين
> أصلهم مش فاضيين ياكلوا ويشربوا بس واحد زيي فاضى بقى 
> أتمنى فعلياً أن أكون من المشاركين*


الأخ الفاضل خالد زيدان أهلا بيك معنا  :f: 
أتمنى أيضا مشاركتك معنا وإن شاء الله الاستفادة تعم على الجميع
وانتظرونا قريبا  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مسابقة جميلة جدا اختنا ام يوسف
> و انشاء الله هاكون الحائز علي الجائزة الكبري
> بلا سامح بلا زهراء بلا حمادو
> ابن طيبة و بس
> كل عام و انتم بالف خير*


أخى العزيز ابن طيبة   :f: 
كل عام وأنت بصحة وبخير يارب
إن شاء الله تكون الفائز الأكبر معنا ويارب المسابقة تعجبكم جميعا
في انتظارك والمسابقة قربت  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> أختى السوسنه الرقيقه قلب مصر
> 
> كل عام وأنتِ بألف خير حبيبتى
> 
> وكل مسابقه وأنتِ طيبه وبأذن الله يكون صندوق الدنيا
> ...




أختى الرقيقة قيثارة  :f: 
ما أجمل مشاركاتك الجميلة وما تضفيه من روعة في الصفحات 
أشكرك على جميل كلماتك
وكل عام وانتى بخير 
رمضان كريم 
وفي انتظارك معنا لتشاركينا معرفة صورة المسابقة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى أم يوسف
> 
> وتعود عليكى الأيام بخيــــــــر
> 
> 
> 
> وباين انها هتكون مسابقـــــــة قويـــــــة
> 
> إن شاء الله متابعــــة بشدة ,,, وحتى لو موش عرفت
> ...


لولي الرقيقة  :f: 
كل عام وأنتى بخير 
ويارب يعود عليكي الأيام بخير انتى وأسرتك الطيبة
وفي انتظار متابعتك حبيبتي ومشاركتك الرائعة معانا برضه
وأكيد هتكوني معانا من الفايزين
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا لولي  :Hug2: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
> مش ممكن !!!!!!!
> أكلمك عن الروح الرمضانية الموجودة فى صورك ؟
> ولا أكلمك عن الموضوع ؟
> ولا أكلمك عن سلاسة وروعة الإعداد والتقديم ؟
> أكلمك عن إيه ولا إيه ؟
> 
> التوقيع جميل وطيب وبيقول أد إيه قلبك أبيض - مش مؤامراتى -
> توقيعك لفت إنتباهى وشوفت فيه وعى باللحظة واندماج روحى مع الشهر الكريم
> ...


أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
أشكرك على شعورك النبيل وكلماتك الطيبة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
ويارب يعود عليك رمضان بخير وسعادة
المسابقة حتكون جميلة بتجمعكم وتواجد كل أبناء مصر فيها
ويارب أنجح فيها وأكون قد الكلام الرائع اللي حضرتك قولته
في انتظار مشاركتك معانا 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ايه بس يا هانم القلق الي انتي عملاه في المنطقة... 3 مسابقات مرة واحدة * 
> 
> *ربنا يسهل و اعرف ادخل الصندوق بتاع المسابقة و أحل حاجة  و ما لاقيش نفسي في الصندوق الاسود* 
> 
> *ياريت صورة وصاية من فضلك يا أم يوسف * 
> 
> *رمضان كريم عليكي و علينا يا رب و كل سنة و انتي و كتاكيتك بخير و طيبين *


أيوة يا أميرة ازيك شوفتي القلق  :Poster Spam: 
طب الأول سيبيني أقولك كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبة قلبي  :gp: 
إن شاء الله افتح الصندوق واطلع الصورة وتعرفيها بإذن الله والكل يكسب معانا
وعايزة الشطارة بقى 
ومتقلقيش حجيبلك صورة وصاية ومعاها ساندويتش هامبورجر بالكاتشب  :: 
كل سنة وانتى طيب يا اميرة وفي انتظارك أوعى تمشي  :Cool: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. قلب مصر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب  :f: 
كل عام وحضرتك بخير
أشكرك على جميل كلماتك
وفي انتظار متابعتك معنا لصندوق الدنيا
وإن شاء الله تكون من الفائزين معنا
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]الحلقة الأولى 



من مسابقة

 صندوق الدنيا







الصورة لجامع مشهور

على من يعرف ما اسم الجامع ؟ وأين يقع ؟ وينسب لمن ؟

أن يرد في الموضوع على وجه السرعة

ولا يجب التعديل في المشاركة 

وأي تعديل يكون في مشاركة جديدة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والوصول للحل الصحيح[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

أنا مش عارفاه ياأم يوسف  :Girl (18): ..
المصيبة بقى إني حاطة ناريمان أسأل فيها ياحبيبتي الجامع ده عندكم إسم إيييييييييه بقى؟؟تقولي أنا حاسة إني بأعدي عليه بس أنهو فيهم مش فاكرة  :: ..
طب إستنيني  هأجي مصر أبص بصة وأرجع أقولك  :: ..

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا مش عارفاه ياأم يوسف ..
> المصيبة بقى إني حاطة ناريمان أسأل فيها ياحبيبتي الجامع ده عندكم إسم إيييييييييه بقى؟؟تقولي أنا حاسة إني بأعدي عليه بس أنهو فيهم مش فاكرة ..
> طب إستنيني  هأجي مصر أبص بصة وأرجع أقولك ..



زهراء  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
نورتى المحكمة 
يالا بسرعة فين الإجايات أنا كدة ممكن يجيلي إحباط 
دا جامع مشهور قوي قوي
وعلى فكرة هو لشخصية من آل البيت
أديني سهلت الإجابة شوية
يالا تعالي تاني

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الصورة لمسجد السيدة سكينة بنت الامام الحسين بن على ابن ابى طالب رضى الله عنهم اجمعين

----------


## قلب مصر

> الصورة لمسجد السيدة سكينة بنت الامام الحسين بن على ابن ابى طالب رضى الله عنهم اجمعين


ما شاء الله أخى العزيز حكيم عيون إجابة صحيحة  ::no1:: 

وحضرتك الفائز الأول معانا بأول نقطة في صندوق الدنيا

ألف ألف مبروك  :BRAWA: 

وفي انتظار معلومات حول جامع السيدة سكينة رضي الله عنها

----------


## حكيم عيووون

اضافة
الصورة لمسجد السيدة سكينة بنت الإمام الحسين بن على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنهم أجمعين
يوجد هذا المسجد فى منطقة الشرفاء أو المرغة سابقاً وشارع الشرفاء يبدأ متقاطعاً مع شارع الصليبة وتحديداً من الجانب الأيسر لجامع إبن طولون ويمتد حتى جامع السيدة نفيسة ، وسمى هذا الشارع بالشرفاء لوجود العديد من أضرحة آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
يبدأ هذا الشارع وعلى يمينه الجانب الأيسر من جامع إبن طولون وبعده بيت الكريتلية وفيه ضريح إبن سيرين
وضريح السيدة عاتكة عمة رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم وإلى جواره مقام السيدة رقية أخت السيدة سكينة وبعدها على اليسار مسجد السيدة سكينة الذى فى الصورة ، وبعده بيت شجرة الدر إلى أن ينتهى الشارع بمسجد السيدة نفيسة .

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
على فكرة الصورة صعبة جدا
مش معنى ان انا عرفت الإجابة انها سهلة
بالنسبة ليا كانت سهلة لأنى بحكم الفن التشكيلى زرت الأماكن دى وأعرفها كويس
بعرف الشارع وايه اللى موجود فيه زى ماوصفت كده شارع الشرفاء
بس انتى جبتى جامع صعب اوى
ياترى كل الصور هتبقى صعبة كده ولا هيبقى فيه حاجات سهلة
لأنك لو جبتى كل الأسئلة كده يبقى العبد لله هيحصد المسابقة كلها ههههههههه

تحياتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة 
وهحاول دلوقتى أجيب بعض المعلومات عن السيدة سكينة رضى الله عنها

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## راجية رحمة ربها

أختي قلب مصر كل عام وأنتي بخير الصورة صعبة جدا لو المسابقة كلها كده اذن يكفينا فقط ما نحصل عليه من المعلومات لكنها مسابقة رائعة كلها معلومات مهمة جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مافيش كباية كنافة ولا صينية قطايف حتى للتشجيع 
حد يصفر ياجماعة قبل الصيام ما يبدأ 

السيدة سكينه بنت الإمام الحسين بن على بن أبى طالب رضي الله عنهم أجمعين
أمها: هي الرباب بنت امرئ القيس بن عدي بن أوس الكلبي كان نصرانيا فجاء إلى الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فدعا له برمح وعقد له على من أسلم بالشام من قضاعة فتولى قبل أن يصلي صلاة وما أمسى حتى خطب له الإمام الحسين رضي الله عنه بنته الرباب فزوجه إياها فأولدها عبد الله وسكينة رضي الله عنهم نقله الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي.
وسكينة بضم السين وفتح الكاف وسكون الياء كذا يؤخذ من عبارة القاموس لقب لقبتها به أمها الرباب، واسم سكينة أميمة، وقيل: أمينة، وقيل: ءامنة قال أبو الفرج: وهو الصحيح، كذا في تاريخ (ابن خلكان) وغيره. ونقل أبو الفرج عن مالك ابن أعين قال: سمعت سكينة بنت الحسين رضي الله عنها تقول: عاتب عمي الحسن أبي في أمي فقال أبي:
لـــعـــمـــرك إنــنــي لأحــب دارا تــكــون بـهـا ســكـيـنـة والــربـاب 
أحــبــهــمــا وأبــذل جــل مــالــي ولــيــس لـعـاتـب عــنــدي عـتـاب 
ولــســت لــهــم وإن عـابـوا مـعـيـبًا حــيــاتـي أو يـغــيــبــنـي الــتــراب 
قال هشام بن الكلبي: كانت الرباب من خيار النساء وأفضلهن، ولما قتل الحسين رضي الله عنه رثته بأبيات منها:
إن الـذي كـان نـوراً يـسـتـضـاء بـه بـكـربـلاء قـتـيـل غـيـر مـدفـون 
سبـط الـنبــي جـزاك الـلـه صـالـحـة عـنـا وجـنـبـت خـسـران الـمـوازيـن 
قـد كـنـت لـي جـبـلاً صـعـبـاً ألـوذ بـه وكـنـت تـصـحـبـنـا بـالـرحـم والـديـن 
مـن لـلـيـتامى ومـن لـلسـائلـيـن ومـن يـعنـى ويـأوي إلـيـه كـل مـسـكـيـن 
الـلـه لا أبـتـغـي صـهـراً بـصـهـركـم حتى أغيب بين الرمل والطين 
وفي (الفصول المهمة): وبقيت بعده سنة لا يظلها سقف بيت إلى أن ماتت رحمها الله .
وفي (تاريخ ابن خلكان) : كانت سكينة سيدة نساء عصرها ومن أجمل النساء وأظرفهن وأحسنهن أخلاقاً وتزوجها مصعب بن الزبيرفهلك عنها، ثم تزوجها عبد الله ابن عثمان بن عبد الله بن حكيم بن حزام فولدت له قريباً، ثم تزوجها الأصبغ بن عبد العزيز بن مروان وفارقها قبل الدخول بها، ثم تزوجها زيد بن عمرو بن عثمان بن عفان فأمره سليمان بن عبد الملك بطلاقها ففعل، وقيل في ترتيب أزواجها غير هذا.
وفي (دررالأصداف): كانت سكينة رضي الله عنها من الجمال والأدب والفصاحة بمنزلة عظيمة وكان منزلها مألف الأدباء والشعراء، وتزوجت عبد الله ابن الإمام الحسن السبط ابن الإمام علي كرم الله وجهه فقتل عنها بالطف قبل أن يدخل بها، ثم تزوجها مصعب بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما وأمهرها ألف درهم وحملها إليه الإمام علي زين العابدين ابن الإمام الحسين رضي الله عنهما فأعطاه أربعين ألف دينار وولدت له الرباب وكانت تلبسها اللؤلؤ وتقول: ما ألبستها إلبستها إياه إلا لتفضحة.
توفيت السيدة سكينة رضى الله عنها بمكة يوم الخميس لخمس خلون من ربيع الأول سنة ست وعشرين ومائة وصلى عليها شيبة بن النطاح المقرئ كذا في (دررالأصداف).
وفي (تاريخ ابن خلكان): توفيت سنة سبع عشرة ومائة وكانت وفاتها بالمدينة.
قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن الأجهوري في كتابه (مشارق الأنوار): والأكثرون على أن سكينة بنت الحسين ماتت بالمدينة.
وفي (طبقات الشعراني): أنها مدفونة بالمرغة بقرب السيدة نفيسة يعني بمصر القاهرة، ومثله في (طبقات المناوي).

منقول من موقع جمعية الأشراف في لبنان

هوا السحور هيبقى ملوخية تانى ولا ايه ؟!!!!!!!!
فين التشجيع ورمى الطماطم والبيض

هحاول أجيب معلومات تانى عن السيدة سكينة رضى الله عنها
لغاية أما تحدفوا البيض
تحياتى وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## قلب مصر

إضافات رائعة حضرتك أضفتها أخى الكريم حكيم عيون
أشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجميلة والقيمة
وحضرتك بكدة تستحق النقطة الأولى عن جدارة





> الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
> على فكرة الصورة صعبة جدا
> مش معنى ان انا عرفت الإجابة انها سهلة
> بالنسبة ليا كانت سهلة لأنى بحكم الفن التشكيلى زرت الأماكن دى وأعرفها كويس
> بعرف الشارع وايه اللى موجود فيه زى ماوصفت كده شارع الشرفاء
> بس انتى جبتى جامع صعب اوى
> ياترى كل الصور هتبقى صعبة كده ولا هيبقى فيه حاجات سهلة
> لأنك لو جبتى كل الأسئلة كده يبقى العبد لله هيحصد المسابقة كلها ههههههههه
> 
> ...


والله أنا مقصدتش أنها تكون صعبة  :: 
بس أصل الصور دي أنا اللي مصوراها بنفسي ومحبتش استعين بصور متداولة ومعروفة على شبكة النت
فمش عارفة يمكن الزوايا اللي أخدت منها الصور مش معروفة للكثيرين

والحقيقة أنا حبيت أبدأ بجامع السيدة سكينة رضي الله عنها لأنه مش معروف لدى الكثير
ولأنه كمان في الحقيقة يضفي على زائريه نوع من السكينة والاطمئنان

وفعلا اللي بيكون زار شارع الشرفا بيكون عارف الجامع كويس من كل زواياه لأني بعتقد أنه أكبر مقام هناك في شارع الشرفا من حيث المساحة والحجم 


لا بس حضرتك متقلقش مش كل الحلقات حتكون صعبة كدة  :1: 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
وبشكرك جدا على الإضافات التالية اللي أضفتها للحلقة
وإن شاء الله أنزل في القاعة موضوع منفصل خاص بجامع السيدة سكينة وصور متنوعة ليه من داخل وخارج المسجد
وحستعين فيه بمعلومات من التي أوردتها حضرتك في الإضافات بخلاف معلومات أخرى مجمعة من على النت
تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك
وألف مبروك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختي قلب مصر كل عام وأنتي بخير الصورة صعبة جدا لو المسابقة كلها كده اذن يكفينا فقط ما نحصل عليه من المعلومات لكنها مسابقة رائعة كلها معلومات مهمة جزاك الله خيرا.


أهلا بيكي أختى الفاضل راجية رحمة ربها  :f:  منورة أبناء مصر  :: 
معلش حراعي مسألة الصعوبة في الحلقات القادمة إن شاء الله وتكون أسهل بكتير
وإن شاء الله تفوزي بالمعلومة والجايزة كمان
في انتظارك معنا
وبشكرك ألف شكر على تواجدك الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت / قلبُ مصر
أشكرك جداً ودائماً للأمام

وهذه معلومات إضافية فيما يخص زواج السيدة سكينة رضى الله عنها


السيدة سكينة بنت الإمام الحسين بن على بن ابى طالب
نسبها وولادتها:[1]
هي آمنة بنـت الحســين بـن علـي بـن أبي طالب.[2] ولـدت في سنة 47 هـ ، وسـميت باسـم جـدتـها أم النبـي ، ثـم لقـبتها أمـها الـرباب بنت امرئ العتيى بن عدي بن أوس بن جابر تزوجها مصعب بن الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنهم: بسـكينة ، وقـد استقبل الـبيت الهــاشمـي قبـلهـا مـولـد أخيهـا الشقيق ( عبد الله بن الحسين ) الذي استشهد مع أبيه رضي الله عنه. [3] فقد عاشت السيدة سكينة فاجعة كربلاء فأصيبت بأبيها وبأخويها علي وعبد الله ، وعمومتها وزوجها وبني عمومتها وأصحاب أبيها رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ، وقد أثرت فيها مصيبة أخيها الرضيع تأثيراً عظمياً حتى أنها لم تستطع أن تقوم لتوديع الحسين ولحظ ذلك سيد الشهداء فوقف يكلمها مصبراً وهو يقول : 
سيطول بعدي يا سكينة فأعلمي منك البكاء إذا الحمام دهاني لا تحرقي قلبي بدمعة حسرة ما كان مني الروح في جثماني 
فإذا قتلت فأنت أولى بالذي تأتينه يا خيرة النسوانِ [4]
صفاتها وحياتها:
نبيلة شـــاعرة كريمة مــن أجمــل النســاء وأطيبــهن نفســــا. كانت سيدة نســاء عصــرها ، تجالــس الأجــلة مـن قريــش ، وتجمـع إليـها الشــعراء فيجـلسون بحـيث تراهــم و لا يــرونها ، وتســمع كلامــهم فتفــاضل بينــهم وتنــاقشهم وتجــيزهم. دخــلت علــى هشـام الخلــيفة وسـألـته عمـامـته ومــطرفه ومــنطقـته ، فــأعــطاهـا ذلك. وقــال أحـد معاصـريها: أتيـتها و إذا ببــابها جــرير والفــرزدق وجــميل و كثـير ، فأمرت لكل واحد بألف درهم.[5]
زواج سكينة : 
إن أخبار زواج سكينة بنت الحسين فيها من التناقض والاضطراب والتناقض الشيء العجيب ، مما لا يُقبل لامرأة بسيطة ، فكيف هذا مع بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى اشتهر عنها من قبل بعض المؤرخين أنها امرأة مزواج، إذ تزوجت ثماني مرات، وفي هذا مبالغة عجيبة غريبة ، وقد اتفق الشيعة وبعض أهل السنة على أنها تزوجت اثنين فقط هما : ابن عمها الحسن، وقيل هو عبد الله بن الإمام الحسن – رضي الله عنه، ومصعب بن الزبير، وعذرهم في عدم قبول تلك الروايات، أنها تجمع الرجل وجده في زواجها، وتذكر أناسا ، لا يمكن أن يكونوا على مسرح الأحداث فترة حياة سكينة، حيث كانوا في عداد الأموات. [6]
ويرى الباحث هنا أن ما كتب من تاريخ في العصر الأموي، فيه الكثير من تزييف الحقائق والظلم لكثير ممن عاشوا في تلك الفترة من الزمن. وليس هذا في حق آل النبي فحسب ، بل وفي حق الأمويين أنفسهم ، ففي حين نجد بعض المؤرخين يصفون فاطمة بنت عبد الملك زوج عمر بن عبد العزيز بالتقوى والدين والورع، نجد أبا الفرج الأصفهاني صاحب كتاب الأغاني يورد أخبارا في تعرضها لعمر بن أبي ربيعة ، وسماع شعره في الغزل الصريح .
سكينة شاعرة : 
لم نجد من شعرها إلاّ أبياتا قليلة قالتها ترثي أباها الحسين رضي الله عنه ، ولقلة شعرها شكك بعض الباحثين في كونها شاعرة وناقدة، تسمع للشعراء وتنقدهم ، [7] وفي أمالي الزجّاج عدّة أبيات قالتها سكينة ترثي أباها الحسين رضي الله عنه : 
لا تعـذليه فـهمّ قـاطعٌ طُـرقُـه * فعينه بـدمــوع ذُرَّفٍ غدقة
إنّ الحسين غـداة الطف يـرشقه * ريب المنون فما أن يُخطىء الحدقة
بـكفّ شــرّ عبـاد الله كلّهـم * نـسل البغايا وجيش المرّق الفسقة
يا اُمّة السوء هاتوا ما احتجاجكـم * غـداً وجلُّكـم بـالسيف قد صفقه
الويـل حلّ بكـم إلاّ بمن لحقـه * صيّـرتمـوه لأرمـاح العِدا درقـة
يا عين فاحتفلي طول الحياة دمـاً * لا تبكِ ولـداً ولا أهـلاً ولا رفقـة
لكن على ابن رسول الله فانسكبي * قيحاً ودمعاً وفي إثرهما العلقة [8]
سكينة الأديبة الناقدة :
اجتمع بالمدينة راوية جرير وراوية كثير وراوية نصيب وراوية جميل ورواية الأحوص فادعى كل رجل منهم أن صاحبه أشعر ثم تراضوا بسكينة بنت الحسين فأتوها فأخبروها فقالت لصاحب جرير: أليس صاحبك الذي يقول :
طرقتك صائدة القلوب وليس ذا حسين الزيارة فارجعي بسلام وأي ساعة أحلى للزيارة من الطروق قبح الله صاحبك وقبح شعره ، ثم قالت لصاحب كثير: أليس صاحبك الذي يقول:
يقر بعيــني ما يقـر بعينها وأحسن شيء مابه العين قرت 
كأني أنادي صخرة حين أعرضت من الصم لو تمشي بها الصم زلت
صفوحا فما نلقاك إلا بخلية فمن مل منها ذلك الوصل ملت
خليلي هذا ربع عزة فاعقلا قلو صيكما ثم ابكيا حيث كلت
فليس شيء أحب إليهن و لا أقر لأعينهن من النكاح أفيجب صاحبك أن ينكح قبحه الله و قبح شهره.
ثم قالت لراوية جميل: أليس صاحبك الذي يقول:
فلو تركت عقلي معي ما طلبتها ولكن طلا بيها لما فات من عقلي
فان وجدت نعل بأرض مضلة من الأرض يوماً فاعلمي أنها نعلي
خليلي فيها عشتما هل رأيتها قتيلاً بكى من حب قاتله قبلي
ما أرى لصاحبك هوى إنما يطلب عقله قبح الله صاحبك و قبح شهره.ثم قالت لصاحب نصيب: أليس صاحبك الذي يقول:
أهيم بدعد ما حييت فأن أمت فوا حزني من ذا يهيم بها بعدي كأنه يتمني لها من يتعشقها بعده قبح الله صاحبك و قبح شهره إلا قال:
من عاشقين لراسلا و تواعدا ليلاً إذا نجم الثريا حلقا
باتا بأنعم ليلة و ألذها حتى إذا وضح الصباح تفرقا
قال: نعم. قالت قبحه الله و قبح شعره إلا قال تعانقا.
وخرج كثير في الحج بجمل له يبيعه فمر بسكينة بنت الحسين ومعها عزه وهو لا يعرفها. فقالت سكينة: هذا كثير فسوموه بالجمل فساموه فاستام مائتي درهم. فقالت : ضع عنا. فأبى فدعت له بتمر وزبد، فأكل ، ثم قالت له: ضع عنا كذا و كذا لشيء يسير فأبى. فقالوا أكلت يا كثير بأكثر مما نسألك. فقال : ما أنا بواضع شيئاً. فقالت سكينة: اكتشفوا عنها و عن عزة فلما رآهما استحيا وانصرف و هو يقول: هو لكم هو لكم. و قالت سكينة لكثير حين أنشدها قصيدته التي أولها:
أشتاقك برق آخر الليل واصب تضمنه فرش الجبا فالمسارب
تألق واحمو في وخيم بالربى احم الذرى ذو هيدب متراكب
اذا زعزعته ارزم جانب بلا خلف منه و أومض جانب
وهبت لسعدى ماءه و نباته كما كل ذي ود لمن ود واهب
لتروى به سعدى و يروى صديقها و يغدق أعداد لها و مشارب أتهب لها غيثاً عاما جعلك الله والناس فيه أسوة؟ فقال يا بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفت غيثاً فأحسنته وأمطرته وأنبته وأكحلته ثم وهبته لها: فقالت: فهلا وهبت لها دنانير و دراهم. [9] 
شخصيتها الاجتماعية:
السيدة سكينة ، كانت بادية الاعتزاز بنسبها العالي وشرفها الرفيع . وكان خصومها لها ، يقرون لها بهذا الاعتزاز ويرونها أهلا لأن تباهي به من تباهي فتسكته.وفي الأخبار ، أن سكينة شهدت يوما مأتما فيه بنت لعثمان بن عفان فقالت العثمانية: أنا بنت الشهيد . فأنكر المجلس أن تفخر بأبيها على مسمع من بنت غذي النبوة سيد الشهداء . على حين أمسكت (سكينة) صامتة لا تعلق ، إلى أن أذن المؤذن من المسجد النبوي للصلاة ، فلما بلغ قوله : ( أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ) التفتت سكينة إلى بنت عثمان وسألتها :
_ هذا أبي أم أبوك ؟
فأجابت العثمانية في تواضع :
لا أفخر عليكم أبدا.
وكانت شجاعة اللسان والجنان :
سمعت أن ابن مطير _ خالد بن عبد الملك بن الحارث بن الحكم المرواني _ يشتم جدها كرم الله وجهه ، من فوق منبر جدها عليه الصلاة والسلام ( فكانت تجيء يوم الجمعة لتشهد صلاة الجماعة ، فتقوم بازاء الحارث إذ يصعد المنبر ، فإذا شتم عليا _ كرم الله وجهه _ تصدت له سكينة فشتمه ، ثم أمرت جواريها أن يشتمه ، فلا يملك ابن مطير أن يرد عليها . بل يكتفي بأن يأمر الشرطة بضرب الجواري ).[10]
وفاتها : 
توفيت سكينة بنت الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم في ربيع الأول يوم الخميس عام 117 هـ وعمرها خمس و سعبون عاماً [11] في المدينة المنورة على ساكنها أفضل الصلاة والسلام . وكان على المدينة خالد بن عبد الله بن الحارث بن الحكم[12]، في عهد هشام بن عبد الملك.[13]
المراجع: 
1. خير الدين الزركلي ، الأعلام (قاموس وتراجم)، الجزء الثالث ، دار العلم ، بيروت لبنان، 1998.
2. عمر رضا كحالة ، إعلام النساء في عالمي العرب والإسلام ، الجزء الثاني ، مؤسسة الرسالة ، بيروت ، شارع سوريا . 
3. عائشة عبد الرحمن بنت الشاطئ، سكينة بنت الحسين ، ، دار الكتاب العربي ، بيروت ، لبنان. 
4. محمد الحسون، اعلام النساء المؤمنات ، دار الأسوة للطباعة . 
5. http://www.al-kawthar.com/husainia/mosoa/258.htm
6. http://kassaed.topcities.com/M1.htm

منقول

الأخت قلب مصر
فى انتظار الصور السهلة
تحياتى
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## nefer

_الأخت المصرية الأصيلة / أم يوسف_



_لقد أسعدنى هذا الموضوع أيما سعادة حيث أحسست فيه بالحياة المصرية و الروح المصرية و لن أخفيكى سرا أننى لفترات طويلة تجولت بين المنتديات باللغة العربية و لغات أخرى و لكن استقريت على ثلاثة منتديات فقط اثنان منهم مصرى ( و هو منتداكم ) لما أحسست فيهما بالروح الجميلة و الألفة مع كل الأعضاء  و الثالث أجنبى ( لظروف التبادل المعرفى العلمى )
و إن شاء الله سأحاول الإشتراك فى هذه المسابقة أو على الأقل المتابعة كلما استطعت نظرا لظروف العمل و رمضان_

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بك أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
أشكرك على هذه الإضافة الثرية الجديدة عن حياة السيدة سكينة رضي الله عنها
ويتضح مما كتب أن هناك اختلافا في الروايات التي كتبت عن مكان وفاة السيدة سكينة رضي الله عنها
حيث ذكر بعض المؤرخون أنها توفيت ودفنت في المدينة المنورة بينما البعض الآخر من المؤرخين ذكر أنها جاءت لمصر مع عمتها السيدة زينب رضوان الله عليها وأنها توفيت في في مصر ودفنت في المقام الموجود بالمسجد المسمى بأسمها
وبالرغم من اختلاف الروايات إلا أن مشاعر الناس لا تتغير مع آل البيت ومساجدهم في مصر أو في أي دولة عربية فهم لهم مكانة خاصة في قلوب المسلمين عامة والمصريين بشكل خاص

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وصحبه أجمعين

أشكرك أخى العزيز حكيم عيون على مجهودك في هذه الحلقة وفي انتظار متابعتك معنا باقي الحلقات بإذن الله
كل عام وأنت بخير  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> _الأخت المصرية الأصيلة / أم يوسف_
> 
> 
> 
> _لقد أسعدنى هذا الموضوع أيما سعادة حيث أحسست فيه بالحياة المصرية و الروح المصرية و لن أخفيكى سرا أننى لفترات طويلة تجولت بين المنتديات باللغة العربية و لغات أخرى و لكن استقريت على ثلاثة منتديات فقط اثنان منهم مصرى ( و هو منتداكم ) لما أحسست فيهما بالروح الجميلة و الألفة مع كل الأعضاء  و الثالث أجنبى ( لظروف التبادل المعرفى العلمى )
> و إن شاء الله سأحاول الإشتراك فى هذه المسابقة أو على الأقل المتابعة كلما استطعت نظرا لظروف العمل و رمضان_


أخى العزيز nefer :f: 
أشكرك على إطرائك الجميل
كل عام وحضرتك بخير
سعيدة بتواجد حضرتك معنا واستقرارك على منتدى أبناء مصر
وهذا شرف لنا جميعا
في انتظار مشاركة حضرتك لنا في المسابقة وأن تكون معنا من الفائزين بإذن الله
تحياتي وتقديري 
وكل عام وأنت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]الحلقة الثانية



مسابقة صندوق الدنيا

وصورتنا النهاردة 



يا ترى مين متابعنا وحيقولنا

الصورة لأي أثر إسلامي من آثار مصر الرائعة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز في المسابقة

[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

اعتقد ده سبيل عبد الرحمن كتخدا 

انا بس بحجز و اقول و ارجع اتكلم تاني 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

سبيل و كتاب عبد الرحمن كتخدا بالنحاسين (1157 هـ - 1744 م)
يقع هذا الأثر عند تقاطع شارع المعز لدين الله مع شارع التمكشية بالنحاسين و يعرف بسبيل بين القصرين.
و توجد كتابة تاريخية تعلو مدخله و هي عبارة عن أبيات من الشعر تعطي في نهايتها بعد حل الحروف و حسابها تاريخ الاثر و تثبت ان بانيه هو الأمير عبد الرحمن كتخدا. و قد أستعملت هذه الطريقة في حل تاريخ الآثار من الكتابات الموجودة فوق مداخلها و كان أول إستعمال لها في بلاد الفرس.
و دخل السبيل نصل منه إلي ردهة صغيرة تقع إلي يسارها غرفة السبيل و إلي يمينها غرفة صغيرة بها بئر. و يقابل درج يصل إلي الطابق العلوي و هو عبارة عن غرفة الكتاب و هي مدرسة صغيرة لتعليم أولاد الفقراء و اليتامي القرآن و مبادئ القراءة و الكتابة.و حائط الواجهة الخارجية مكون من مداميك من الحجر المتداخل (المعشق) المحلي بزخارف هندسية.و يعلو عتب المدخل فتحة مستطيلة محاطة من جهتيها بشجرة مهذبة و هي مرتكزة علي عمودين حلزونيين.و شقف الردهة التي تلي المدخل من الخشب و محلي بزخارف مملوكية جميلة ملونة ذات أشكال نجمية و في وسطها جزء مربع به دلايات صغيرة جميلة الشكل و لا تزال الألوان باقية علي بعض أجزائه.أما غرفة السبيل فهي آية من آيات الفن الإسلامي الجميل فجدرانها مغشاه ببلاطات من القيشاني الملون و المحلي بزخارف نباتية،و إلي يسار الداخل إلي غرفة السبيل علي الجدار الجنوبي الشرقي يوجد علي الحائط رسم منظور للكعبة و ما حولها مرسومة علي القيشاني موضوعة داخل إطار جميل مزخرف بزخارف نباتية.أما غرفة الكتاب التي تعلو غرفة السبيل فسقفها علي سنة عقود مدببة من الحجر و ترتكز علي أعمدة دورية من الرخام و هي تشبه الأعمدة في في الواجهة الرجية و هذه العقود مدببة و علي و علي شكل حدوة الفرس.

----------


## أم أحمد

ايوة صح كده زي ما بوكي قالت... شطورة يا بوكي
طيب وربنا ما كنت عارفة السؤال الاول ولا التاني
هو الحاجات دي بجد في مصر?

شوفتي يا قلب مصر فايدة المسابقة دي بالنسبة ليا
اهو بجد بعرف منها اماكن اول مرة اسمع عنها
واهو بوكي تضمن ان مفيش منافس لها في المسابقة دي ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> اعتقد ده سبيل عبد الرحمن كتخدا 
> 
> انا بس بحجز و اقول و ارجع اتكلم تاني 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


ما شاء الله يا بوكى  :f: 

الإجابة طبعا صح  :hey:   :hey: 

وتكسبي معانا أول نقطة ليكي معانا في المسابقة  :: 

وإضافة رائعة جدا جدا لسبيل عبد الرحمن كتخدا

ألف ألف مبروك يا قمراية لفوزك في مسابقتنا النهاردة  :Love:

----------


## الشحرورة

*اتفرج يا سلام 

على صندوق الدنيا

تعالى يا سوسو وكوكو وانتى

يا مونيا

نتعرف ونتشرف على أسماء

آثارنا ومساجدنا ومتحافنا

العسوله قلب مصر

كل سنه وانتى طيبة يا قمر

مسابقه رووووووعه

ورمضان كريم وينعاد عليكى وعلى 

الاسرة بكل الحب والخير

وان شاء الله معاكى بس سهليها عليه شويه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت الكريمة  / بوكى
مبروك رغم إنك مش بتردى على مشاركاتى
رمضام كريم

من موضوع الموسوعة الخاص بالعمارة الإسلامية باين عليكى انتى كمان بتعرفى الأماكن دى كويس
واضح انك هتكونى المنافسة الوحيدة ليا فى المسابقة دى
حظك حلو النهاردة لأنى كنت معزوم ومش موجود
وعشان تفرحى أكتر أنا بتعزم كتير فى رمضان

بس ماتحاوليش النهاردة فلتت منى الحلقة
الحلقة الجاية مش هسيبهالك
بجد مبروك وبرافو عليكى
وعاوزين معلومات أكتر

أمال فين الناس بتوع البيض والطماطم ؟!!!!!!!
مافيش تشجيعة بكباية قمر الدين
ولا حتى كيس طرشى من بتاع لقمان اللى فى شبرا
ياساتر على البخل

عموماً أنا معايا شوية زبيب
برشهم على وش المسابقة
وبقول لبوكى مبروك

تحياتى وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





كل رمضان أنتم بخير 

أختى الطيبة قلب مصر 

مجهود ونشاط طيب منك وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

كل عام أنتم بخير 


اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 




 ...



*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *اتفرج يا سلام 
> 
> على صندوق الدنيا
> 
> تعالى يا سوسو وكوكو وانتى
> 
> يا مونيا
> 
> نتعرف ونتشرف على أسماء
> ...


هنبدأ من أولها نعيط ونقول الإمتحان صعب وعاوزينه سهل شوية
ياشحرورة الإمتحان هنا اسئلة بس ، مش أسئلة وأجوبة زى الإمتحانات بتاعتك هههههههه
عاوزين نبطل عياط ونبص فى ورقة الإمتحان كويس
- بصراحة مسابقتك انتى والأخ اسكندرانى ممتازة واشعارك جميلة -
بس خدى بالك
قلب مصر متوصية بينا أوى
وجايبالنا صور ماية من بتاعة زمان أربعة فى ستة
ومش كده وبس  ، لأ طبعاً
جايبة أماكن ماحدش يعرفها غيرها والمتخصصين

بجد ياقلب مصر سهلى المسابقة شوية ، لأن كده صندوق الدنيا هيتملى دموع 
دا حتى الطماطم مستخسرينها فى اللى بيكسبوا
والأخت أم أحمد - اللى حاصدة الجوايز كلها - اعترفت وقالت انها مش عارفه ، وسرعة النت عندها ومتابعتها الجيدة مش نافعين مع أسئلتك - الأخت أم أحمد دا مش حسد رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانتى طيبة -

ياقلب مصر
سهليها  - بس مش أوى يعنى - ههههههههههه
أهو الناس برضه تعيش معاكى ومعايا ومع بوكى شوية .

أمال فين البيض والطماطم ؟!!!!!!!!
مافيش تشجيعة حتى بكباية قمر الدين ؟
ولا حتى كيس طرشى من بتاع لقمان اللى فى شبرا ؟
إيه البخل دا ؟!!!!!!

عموماً أنا معايا شوية زبيب
هرشهم على المسابقة
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

فى انتظار الحلقة الجاية
وطبعا هتبقى ضلمة خالص من بتوع غينك
أنا دلوقتى بس فهمت حكاية عينك غينك دى هههههههههههه


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## boukybouky

> الأخت الكريمة  / بوكى
> مبروك رغم إنك مش بتردى على مشاركاتى
> رمضام كريم
> 
> من موضوع الموسوعة الخاص بالعمارة الإسلامية باين عليكى انتى كمان بتعرفى الأماكن دى كويس
> واضح انك هتكونى المنافسة الوحيدة ليا فى المسابقة دى
> حظك حلو النهاردة لأنى كنت معزوم ومش موجود
> وعشان تفرحى أكتر أنا بتعزم كتير فى رمضان
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك حكيم عيووون 
بس فين ده اني مش برد علي مشاركاتك  :2: 

لا بخصوص المنافسين فهم كتـــار، ده الواحد مش متهني علي اي مسابقة  :: 
طيب ربنا يكتر عزوماتك كمان و كمان  :: 

لا المعلومات الأكتر بتنزل في الموضوع بتاع قلب مصر عن الأثر
هو إحنا نحل و كمان نجيب معلومات اكتر.. ده يبقى طمع بقى  :: 
كتر خير الدنيا اني لحقت ارد  :W00t1: 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## kethara

[ALIGN=CENTER]
*

أختى الرقيقة قلب مصر

أيتها الشاديه فى بحر العلم والمعرفه

ما أروع التواجد على شطك لننهل من فيض هذا الثراء

الرائع من المعلومات ومحاولتنا لتنشيط الذاكره وحقيقى

قد تحققت هنا المعادله المطلوبه وهى الأستمتاع بروح التسابق

والحصول على أكبر فائدة من المعلومات المطروحه

وتضافر رائع بين الجمال ولآثارنا الجميله وعبق التاريخ السامق

تحيتى لكِ سيدتى محمله بكل أمنياتى  بالنجاح



مع تحيتـــــــــى

*
 ALIGN]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]الحلقة الثالثة




أهلا بيكم معانا في ثالث حلقات صندوق الدنيا

سعيدة بيكم جميعا وبتفاعلكم الرائع في المسابقة

وإن شاء الله بعد الحلقة أقوم بالرد على جميع من شرفونا 

ودلوقتي مين حيعرف صورتنا النهاردة لأي من آثارنا الرائعة



وعلى فكرة لو حسيتم أن الصورة صعبة قولولي وأنا أنزل كمان كام صورة للأثر 

تسهل عليكم الحل شوية

في انتظاركم جميعا

وبتمنى الفوز للجميع[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الأشرف برسباى

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله أخى العزيز حكيم عيون 
الإجابة صحيحة  :hey:   :hey: 
حضرتك كنت قاعد مستني المسابقة ولا ايه  :: 
دا انا كنت قلقانة أن الصورة تكون صعبة ومحدش يعرفها
وكتبت لهم إذا محدش عارف يقول وانزل كمان صور
بس ما شاء الله على حضرتك عرفتها على طول
ألف ألف مبروك فوزك بالنقطة التانية لحضرتك في الحلقة الثالثة 
وإن شاء الله تتابعنا على طول في المسابقة 
وتكون معانا من الفايزين
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

انا بقي بندد و بشجب  ::mm::   ::mm:: 

اصلاً المسابقة ديه كانت المفروض بتنزل يوم آه و يوم لأ

اقوم انام لي شوية الاقيها نزلت  ::-s: 

انا عايزة نقطة على سبيل التعويض  ::   :: 

و بعدين ايه يا حيكم عيووون فين المعلومات عن مسجد الأشرف بارسباي  :2: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الصورة سهلة بالنسبة ليا بصراحة
عرفتها من المئذنة والجزء الموجود على يمين المسجد فوق اللى شبه المشربية
وبعدين انا بكبر الصورة وبتأكد  من النقش اللى موجود على المئذنة والمسجد من فوق
مسجد الأشرف برسباى موجود فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى
والشارع دا من أطول شوارع القاهرة القديمة
بيمتد من باب زويلة فى مواجهة الخيامية لغاية مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله
والشارع دا بيتقاطع مع شارع الأزهر اللى بيمتد من ميدان العتبة لغاية الدراسة فوق ، وشارع الأزهر بيقسم شارع المعز تقريباً من عند منطقة الغورية ، واحنا جايين من العتبة شارع المعز بيتقسم يمين وشمال
على اليمين بيبدأ مسجد الغورى ونمشى لغاية باب زويلة أما لو دخلنا شمال بيبدأ شارع المعز بمسجد الأشرف برسباى على الشمال وفى نفس الجانب الأيسر للشارع نلاقى مسجد محمد بن قلاون ومسجد السلطان برقوق .... الخ
كفاية كده انا تعبت
شوية كمان وهنزل بعض المعلومات للإضافة

انتى فين يابوكى ؟
معلش النهاردة انا كنت قاعد مستنى ومش معزوم
كل سنة وانتم جميعاً طيبين وبخير
ورمضان كريم
شكراً قلب مصر
وللأمانة الصور لسه صعبة
وشحرورة هتزعل منك جداً

وطبعاً مافيش ولا بيض ولا طماطم ولا قمر الدين ولا طرشى ولا أى حاجة
تشجيعة ياجماعة
رمضان كريم


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايوة صح كده زي ما بوكي قالت... شطورة يا بوكي
> طيب وربنا ما كنت عارفة السؤال الاول ولا التاني
> هو الحاجات دي بجد في مصر?
> 
> شوفتي يا قلب مصر فايدة المسابقة دي بالنسبة ليا
> اهو بجد بعرف منها اماكن اول مرة اسمع عنها
> واهو بوكي تضمن ان مفيش منافس لها في المسابقة دي


حبيبة قلبي أم أحمد  :Hug2: 
دايما مشجعاني كدة  :hey: 
شوفتي بقى ازاي الحاجات الحلوة دي بقى في مصر  :;): 
ولسه لما تشوفي باقي الحلقات
حتلاقي حاجات حلوة قوي وليها قصص جميلة حتعرفيها من الموضوع المنفصل الموجود لكل حلقة في القاعة
يارب تكون المسابقة مفيدة بجد للجميع  :y: 
واكون قدرت أوضح بيها حاجات قليلة من الكتير الرائع الموجود في مصر
يارب يخليكي ليا يا قمر
ومن ناحية بوكى تضمن أن مفيش منافسين
يظهر كدة طلع لها منافسين ولازم تصحصح ومتنامش كتير علشان تلحق المسابقة معانا
وانتى كمان يا أم احمد عايزاكي تشتركي معانا مش تتابعينا بس
اكيد حتلاقي حاجات عارفاها وتقدري تكسبي بيها معانا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبة قلبي 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اتفرج يا سلام 
> 
> على صندوق الدنيا
> 
> تعالى يا سوسو وكوكو وانتى
> 
> يا مونيا
> 
> نتعرف ونتشرف على أسماء
> ...


ايه الأشعار الجميلة والأزجال الرقيقة دي بس كلها 
اهلا بيكي يا شحرورة وأهلا بأزجالك المشهورة  :f:  :f: 
ايه الحاجات الحلوة دي 
أنا حعمل مسابقة كل شهر علشان اسمع منك الكلام الجميل دا
ربنا يخليكي يارب 
وفي انتظار مشاركتك معانا في المسابقة
ويارب تكونى معانا من الفايزين
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى الكريم أشرف  :f: 
كل عام وأنت بخير
رمضان كريم
نورت صندوق الدنيا  :4: 

وحكون سعيدة قوي بمشاركتك ومتابعتك معانا في المسابقة وإن شاء الله تكون من الفايزين 
كل سنة وانت طيب  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> هنبدأ من أولها نعيط ونقول الإمتحان صعب وعاوزينه سهل شوية
> ياشحرورة الإمتحان هنا اسئلة بس ، مش أسئلة وأجوبة زى الإمتحانات بتاعتك هههههههه
> عاوزين نبطل عياط ونبص فى ورقة الإمتحان كويس
> - بصراحة مسابقتك انتى والأخ اسكندرانى ممتازة واشعارك جميلة -
> بس خدى بالك
> قلب مصر متوصية بينا أوى
> وجايبالنا صور ماية من بتاعة زمان أربعة فى ستة
> ومش كده وبس  ، لأ طبعاً
> جايبة أماكن ماحدش يعرفها غيرها والمتخصصين
> ...


لا والله الأماكن مش صعبة وموجودة وقدامنا
بس لما بتبقى الصورة عليها ساعات مش بناخد بالنا
دي الصور كلها من آثارنا الإسلامية
المكونة من مساجد وبيوت وأسبلة 
صدقنى والله أخى العزيز حكيم عيون 
بنعدي على الآثار دي على طول
بس فعلا الواحد مش بياخد باله منها غير لما يركز
وانا عايزة أبناء مصر الحلوين يركزوا ويعرفوا الصورة
وبحاول اجيبلهم صور معقولة مش صعبة ولا سهلة
واهو المكسب في النهاية غير نقطة المكسب بيكون معرفة المكان ومين بناه
وقيمة وجوده كأثر في مصر

بشكرك على وجودك الجميل معانا في الموضوع ويارب تفضل متابعنا على طول وتكون معانا دايما من الفايزين بالمسابقة
كل عام وحضرتك طيب
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> [ALIGN=CENTER]
> *
> 
> أختى الرقيقة قلب مصر
> 
> أيتها الشاديه فى بحر العلم والمعرفه
> 
> ما أروع التواجد على شطك لننهل من فيض هذا الثراء
> 
> ...


الرقيقة قيثارة الجميلة  :f: 
سعيدة بتواجدك ومتابعتك يا قمر معانا في المسابقة
وسعادتي حتكمل لما تشاركينا في الحل والفوز كمان
ويارب فعلا أكون بقدم معلومة ولو بسيطة وتقدر تفيد 
بشكرك قوي يا قمر على تعليقاتك الجميلة وعلى روحك الحلوة
ربنا يخليكي ليا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا بقي بندد و بشجب  
> 
> اصلاً المسابقة ديه كانت المفروض بتنزل يوم آه و يوم لأ
> 
> اقوم انام لي شوية الاقيها نزلت 
> 
> انا عايزة نقطة على سبيل التعويض  
> 
> و بعدين ايه يا حيكم عيووون فين المعلومات عن مسجد الأشرف بارسباي 
> ...


كمان يا بوكى بتنددى وبتشجبي  :Poster Spam: 
أيوة انا حنزل المسابقة 4 حلقات في يوم واحد وبعد كدة حنزلها كل اربع ايام حلقة  :Evil 2: 
انا عاملة كدة علشان التمويه  ::p: 
أنا لقيت المسابقة عجباكم قولت يالا بقى وامري لله انزلها كل يوم  :: 

وبعدين انتى عايزة نقطة واحدة بس انا حديكي 600 نقطة   :CHYTRY:  بأمارة المسابقة بتاعتك اللي بتنزليها الصبح  ::rolleyes:: 


مستنياكي بكرة في المسابقة بس اوعي تنامي زي النهاردة   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الصورة سهلة بالنسبة ليا بصراحة
> عرفتها من المئذنة والجزء الموجود على يمين المسجد فوق اللى شبه المشربية
> وبعدين انا بكبر الصورة وبتأكد  من النقش اللى موجود على المئذنة والمسجد من فوق
> مسجد الأشرف برسباى موجود فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى
> والشارع دا من أطول شوارع القاهرة القديمة
> بيمتد من باب زويلة فى مواجهة الخيامية لغاية مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله
> والشارع دا بيتقاطع مع شارع الأزهر اللى بيمتد من ميدان العتبة لغاية الدراسة فوق ، وشارع الأزهر بيقسم شارع المعز تقريباً من عند منطقة الغورية ، واحنا جايين من العتبة شارع المعز بيتقسم يمين وشمال
> على اليمين بيبدأ مسجد الغورى ونمشى لغاية باب زويلة أما لو دخلنا شمال بيبدأ شارع المعز بمسجد الأشرف برسباى على الشمال وفى نفس الجانب الأيسر للشارع نلاقى مسجد محمد بن قلاون ومسجد السلطان برقوق .... الخ
> كفاية كده انا تعبت
> ...


ما شاء الله أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
واضح فعلا أن حضرتك عندك معلومات عن الأماكن الأثرية وخصوصا في شارع المعز لدين الله
وعلى فكرة الشارع دا فعلا فيه لوحده زي ما قريت قبل كدة 202 أثر إسلامي
لدرجة أنه يعتبر أكبر مكان في مصر يحوي آثارا إسلامية 
وكمان الحمد لله الدولة ابتدت تحافظ عليه ودلوقتي بيعتبروه متحف مفتوح لهذه الآثار
يكفي أن الإنسان وهو ماشي فيه بيلاقي عن يمينه وعن يساره وأمامه وخلفه آثار في كل مكان
مفيش مكان في العالم في كل هذا الكم والكيف من الآثار 
ومش أي آثار لا دا معمار عالي وذوق رفيع في التصميم والاختيار
أنا في زيارتي الأخيرة لهذا الشارع شوفت قد ايه الأجانب منبهرين من كل هذه الآثار وقد ايه لهفتهم على تصوير كل صغيرة وكل كبيرة بيمروا أمامها في هذا الشارع
ربنا يحمي مصر يارب 
كل الشكر ليك على اهتمامك بالإضافات وفي انتظار إضافاتك الجديدة 
وإن شاء الله بكرة حينزل في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
موضوعين منفصلين خاصين بالحلقتين الثانية  والثالثة 
حلقة خاصة بعبد الرحمن كتخدا
وحلقة خاصة بجامع ومدرسة الأشرف برسباي
مع تحياتي وتقديري لمجهودك الجميل
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]وزي ما وعدتكم بالموضوعات المنفصلة الخاصة بكل حلقة

أول موضوع معانا نزل عن الحلقة الأولى

الخاصة بجامع السيدة سكينة رضي الله عنها تم عمل موضوع منفصل ليه في القاعة

مسجد السيدة سكينة رضي الله عنها

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم وآثارنا المصرية نعرفها كلنا[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> انا بقي بندد و بشجب  
> 
> اصلاً المسابقة ديه كانت المفروض بتنزل يوم آه و يوم لأ
> 
> اقوم انام لي شوية الاقيها نزلت 
> 
> انا عايزة نقطة على سبيل التعويض  
> 
> و بعدين ايه يا حيكم عيووون فين المعلومات عن مسجد الأشرف بارسباي 
> ...


هنبدأ بقى نعيط ونتحجج بالنوم
نقطة إيه يابوكى ؟
ما انتى اخدتى نقطة ونا معزوم
وبصراحة بقى انتى عرفتى أصعب حلقة فى التلاتة
سبيل عبد الرحمن كتخدا مش أى حد يعرفه إلا متخصص وحد عنده دراية عالية بالآثار الإسلامية
ومن ساعتها ونا حاطك فى دماغى .
وينا يا انتى فى المسابقة دى ههههههههههه
يا عالم فين الطماطم والبيض
حد يحدفنا بحاجة

المعلومات اهى يابوكى
تعالى ورايا انتى وقلب مصر
رايحين فين ؟!!!!!
هاتوا شمعة ولا كشاف ولا حتى فانوس
اوعوا تسمعوا كلامى
ماحدش ييجى ورايا

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ورمضان كريم

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قلب مصر
بوكى
ها
معايا ؟
ادخلى انتى يابوكى بالفانوس فى السرداب دا
ياقلب مصر بالشمعة يمين شوية
ياساتر
يامماليك
ياحواشيَّه
بالراحة شوية هتحرقى الدنيا انتى وهيا
ايوه
ايوه
تمام
قربنا
المعلومات اهى ......

الأشرف برسباى
----------------

اصطلح المؤرخون على تقسيم تاريخ دولة المماليك التي حكمت مصر والشام والحجاز إلى عصرين: عصر دولة المماليك البحرية (648- 784هـ = 1250- 1381م) نسبة إلى بحر النيل؛ حيث اختار السلطان الصالح "نجم الدين أيوب" جزيرة الروضة في وسط النيل لتكون مقرا لمماليكه، أما العصر الآخر؛ فأُطلق عليه "عصر دولة المماليك الجراكسة" أو المماليك البرجية (784- 922هـ = 1382- 1517م) نسبة إلى بلاد الجراكسة التي جُلبوا منها إلى مصر، أو نسبة إلى برج قلعة القاهرة، حيث كانوا يقيمون في ثكنات حوله. 
وقد اتسمت الفترة الثانية بأن بلغت دولة المماليك أقصى اتساع لها في القرن التاسع الهجري، فأضافت إلى رقعتها جزيرة قبرص، وكانت تمثل خطرا داهما على نفوذها، وحاولت أن تضم "رودس" حتى تقضي على الحروب الصليبية تماما، بعد أن انتقل نشاطها من الشام إلى البحر المتوسط، لكنها لم تفلح في ضم رودس، كما بسطت نفوذها على أعالي الفرات، وأطراف آسيا الصغرى، وهو ما جعلها تتبوأ مكانة رفيعة في العالم الإسلامي.

تعريف بسيط بالأشرف برسباى
------------------------------
كان الأشرف أبو النصر برسباي شركسيا اشتراه تاجر يهودي جاء به إلى حلب، وهناك اشتراه الأمير جقمق الذي أهداه إلى السلطان برقوق. 

وقد عين بالطباق السلطانية بالقلعة، ثم أعتق وأصبح من الجمدارية. وبعد ذلك نقل إلى خدمة السلطان الناصر فرج. 
ومنح في عهد السلطان المؤيد شيخ لقب أمير. ثم رقي عام 821هـ (1418م) ليصبح نائبا لطرابلس (الشام). 
وعين في منصب الدودار الأعظم - أو المستشار، في عهد السلطان الصالح محمد بن تاتار، ثم أصبح نائب السلطنة في مصر. وأصبح الأشرف برسباي سلطانا عام 825هـ (1422م). 

ويصفه المؤرخون بأنه كان أشقر، ورشيقا وطويلا وحسن المظهر؛ كما كان مـحسنا وخيرا للغاية. وقد منع السلطان الأشرف برسباي شعيرة تقبيل الأرض بين يدي الملوك، كما أوقف استخدام الافرنتي كعملة؛ وبدأ صك عملته الخاصة باسم "الأشرفية"، وكانت أكثر نقاء. وحاول تشجيع السكة الفلورنسية كي تضرب في مصر.

ولاية برسباي
--------------
بدأ "برسباي" حياته مثل آلاف المماليك الذين يُجلبون إلى مصر، ويتلقون تعليما شرعيا وتربية خاصة في فنون الحرب والقتال، ثم يلتحقون بخدمة السلاطين، وكبار الأمراء، وترتقي ببعضهم مواهبهم وملكاتهم إلى المناصب القيادية في الدولة، وقد تسعدهم الأقدار فيصعدون إلى سدة الحكم والسلطنة، فيصبحون ملء الأسماع والأبصار، وتتطلع إليهم الأفئدة والقلوب، بعد أن كانوا مجهولي النسب، مغموري الأصل، ولكن رفعتهم همتهم أو ذكاؤهم وحيلتهم.
كان برسباي مملوكا للأمير "دقماق المحمدي" نائب "ملطية"، الذي اشتراه من أحد تجار الرقيق، ومكث في خدمته زمنا، ولقب بالدقماق نسبة إليه، فأصبح يعرف ببرسباي الدقماقي، ثم أهداه سيده إلى السلطان الظاهر "برقوق" سلطان مصر، فأعتقه، وجعله من جملة مماليكه وأمرائه، وبعد وفاة السلطان برقوق تقلّب في مناصب متعددة في عهد من خلفه من السلاطين، حتى نجح في اعتلاء عرش السلطنة في (8 من ربيع الآخر 825هـ = 1 من إبريل 1422م)، وهو السلطان الثامن في ترتيب سلاطين دولة المماليك الجركسية، والثاني والثلاثون في الترتيب العام لسلاطين دولة المماليك.
وقد نجح السلطان برسباي في الفترة التي قضاها في الحكم -وهي نحو سبعة عشر عاما- في إشاعة الأمن والاستقرار، والقضاء على الثورات والفتن، التي شبت في البلاد، والضرب على أيدي الخارجين على النظام، كما فعل مع ثورة طائفة المماليك الأجلاب، وهم الذين جاءوا إلى مصر كبارًا، وكانوا قد عاثوا في الأرض فسادًا لتأخر رواتبهم في عامي (835هـ = 1431م)، (838هـ = 1434م)، وقد مكّنه ذلك الاستقرار الذي نعمت به البلاد من القيام بغزو جزيرة قبرص.

فتح قبرص
-----------
اتخذ القبارصة من جزيرتهم مركزًا للوثوب على الموانئ الإسلامية في شرق البحر المتوسط وتهديد تجارة المسلمين، فقام "بطرس الأول لوزجنان" ملك قبرص بحملته الصليبية على الإسكندرية في سنة (767هـ = 1365م)، وأحرق الحوانيت والخانات والفنادق، ودنس المساجد وعلق القبارصة عليها الصلبان، واغتصبوا النساء، وقتلوا الأطفال والشيوخ، ومكثوا بالمدينة ثلاثة أيام يعيثون فيها فسادا، ثم غادروها إلى جزيرتهم، وتكررت مثل هذه الحملة على طرابلس الشام في سنة (796هـ = 1393م).
وظلت غارات القبارصة لا تنقطع على الموانئ الإسلامية، ولم تفلح محاولات سلاطين المماليك في دفع هذا الخطر والقضاء عليه، وبلغ استهانة القبارصة بهيبة دولة المماليك واغترارهم بقوتهم أن اعتدى بعض قراصنتهم على سفينة مصرية سنة (826هـ = 1423م)، وأسروا من فيها، ولم تفلح محاولات السلطان برسباي في عقد معاهدة مع "جانوس" ملك قبرص، تَضْمن عدم التعدي على تجار المسلمين.
وتمادى القبارصة في غرورهم، فاستولوا على سفينتين تجاريتين، قرب ميناء دمياط، وأسروا من فيهما، وكانوا يزيدون على مائة رجل، ثم تجاوزوا ذلك فاستولوا على سفينة محملة بالهدايا كان قد أرسلها السلطان برسباي إلى السلطان العثماني "مراد الثاني"، عند ذلك لم يكن أمام برسباي سوى التحرك لدفع هذا الخطر، والرد على هذه الإهانات التي يواظب القبارصة على توجيهها لدولة المماليك، واشتعلت في نفسه نوازع الجهاد، والشعور بالمسئولية، فأعد ثلاث حملات لغزو قبرص، وذلك في ثلاث سنوات متتالية.

الحملات الثلاث
---------------
خرجت الحملة الأولى في سنة (827هـ = 1424م)، وكانت حملة صغيرة نزلت قبرص، وهاجمت ميناء "ليماسول"، وأحرقت ثلاث سفن قبرصية كانت تستعد للقرصنة، وغنموا غنائم كثيرة، ثم عادت الحملة إلى القاهرة.
شجع هذا الظفر أن يبادر برسباي بإعداد حملة أعظم قوة من سابقتها لغزو قبرص، فخرجت الحملة الثانية في رجب (828هـ = مايو 1425م) مكونة من أربعين سفينة، واتجهت إلى الشام، ومنها إلى قبرص، حيث نجحت في تدمير قلعة ليماسول، وقُتل نحو خمسة آلاف قبرصي، وعادت إلى القاهرة تحمل بين يديها ألف أسير، فضلاً عن الغنائم التي حُملت على الجمال والبغال.
وفي الحملة الثالثة استهدف برسباي فتح الجزيرة وإخضاعها لسلطانه، فأعد حملة أعظم من سابقتيها وأكثر عددا وعُدة، فأبحرت مائة وثمانون سفينة من رشيد في (829هـ = 1426م)، واتجهت إلى ليماسول، فلم تلبث أن استسلمت للقوات المصرية في (26 من شعبان 829هـ = 2من يوليو 1426م)، وتحركت الحملة شمالا في جزيرة قبرص، وحاول ملك الجزيرة أن يدفع القوات المصرية، لكنه فشل وسقط أسيرا، واستولت القوات المصرية على العاصمة "نيقوسيا"، وبذا دخلت الجزيرة في طاعة دولة المماليك.
واحتفلت القاهرة برجوع الحملة الظافرة التي تحمل أكاليل النصر، وشقّت الحملة شوارع القاهرة التي احتشد أهلها لاستقبال الأبطال في (8 من شوال 829هـ = 14 من أغسطس 1426م)، وكانت جموع الأسرى البالغة 3700 أسير تسير خلف الموكب، وكان من بينها الملك جانوس وأمراؤه.
استقبل برسباي بالقلعة ملك قبرص، وكان بحضرته وفود من أماكن مختلفة، مثل: شريف مكة، ورسل من آل عثمان، وملك تونس، وبعض أمراء التركمان، فقبّل جانوس الأرض بين يدي برسباي، واستعطفه في أن يطلق سراحه، فوافق السلطان على أن يدفع مائتي ألف دينار فدية، مع التعهد بأن تظل قبرص تابعة لسلطان المماليك، وأن يكون هو نائبا عنه في حكمها، وأن يدفع جزية سنوية، واستمرت جزيرة قبرص منذ ذلك الوقت تابعة لمصر، حتى سنة (923هـ = 1517م) التي سقطت فيها دولة المماليك على يد السلطان العثماني "سليم الأول".

العلاقات مع الدول المجاورة
----------------------------
ارتبطت مصر في عهد برسباي بعلاقات ودية مع الدولة العثمانية، وتبادل التهنئة، فأرسل مراد الثاني بعثة في سنة (827هـ = 1423م) إلى القاهرة لتهنئة برسباي بالسلطنة، كما بعث إليه ببعثة مماثلة حين حقق برسباي انتصاره التاريخي على القبارصة، وقضى على خطرهم، وقد شهدت هذه البعثة الاحتفالات التي أقيمت في القاهرة ابتهاجا بعودة الجيش الظافر، وحضرت مقابلة السلطان برسباي في القلعة لجانوس وهو في أغلاله بعد هزيمته المنكرة وسقوط جزيرته.
وفي عهد السلطان برسباي تأزمت العلاقات بينه وبين الدولة التيمورية في فارس، وكان "شاه رخ" قد بعث إلى السلطان المملوكي يطلب منه إرسال بعض المؤلفات لعلماء مصر البارزين، مثل: فتح الباري لابن حجر، وتاريخ المقريزي، وأن يسمح له بكسوة الكعبة المعظمة، غير أن السلطان رفض، بل ولم يرسل له الكتب التي طلبها، ولم ييئس الشاه من الرفض فعاود الطلب والرجاء، وكان برسباي يرى أن كسوة الكعبة حق لسلاطين مصر لا يشاركهم في هذا الشرف أحد.
وكان من شأن هذا التوتر أن ساءت العلاقات بين السلطانين، واستعد كل منهما للآخر، وهنا يُذكر لعلماء مصر موقفهم الشجاع من برسباي حين أراد فرض ضرائب على الناس للإعداد للحملة الحربية؛ إذ رفضوا تصرفه، وانتقدوا إسرافه، وقالوا له: لا يجوز للسلطان أن يفرض الأموال على المسلمين، وزوجته تلبس في يوم ختان ابنها ثوبا يساوي ثلاثين ألف دينار.

الحياة الاقتصادية
-----------------
اعتمدت الحياة الاقتصادية في العصر المملوكي على التجارة والصناعة والزراعة، غير أن التجارة استأثرت بالنصيب الأكبر في الاقتصاد المملوكي؛ حيث كانت التجارة العالمية تمر عبر حدود الدولة المملوكية، وقصد التجار الأوروبيون موانئها للشراء والبيع، الأمر الذي عاد على الدولة بالخير الوفير.
واتخذ السلطان برسباي عدة إجراءات لتنشيط حركة التجارة وترغيب التجار بشتى الطرق للنزول في الموانئ التابعة لدولته، فخفض الرسوم المفروضة على التجار في بعض الموانئ كميناء جدة، وأسبغ حمايته على التجار، وأمّن بضاعتهم من السلب والنهب، ودعّم علاقاته مع دول أوروبا ومدنها، فعقد معهم الاتفاقيات التجارية التي أسهمت في انتعاش حركة التجارة معهم.
وضرب السلطان الدينار الأشرفي ليكون أساس التعامل التجاري، وأبطل التعامل بالنقد البندقي والفلورنسي، وشجع الناس على استعمال نقوده التي سكّها بأن رفع سعرها ليكون لها قوة شرائية كبيرة تدفع إلى التعامل بها.
غير أن السلطان احتكر تجارة بعض السلع: كالسكر، والفلفل، والأقمشة الواردة من الموصل وبعلبك، وهو ما أدى إلى ارتفاع سعرها ومعاناة الناس في شرائها.
وامتدت همة السلطان برسباي إلى العناية بالزراعة، فأمر بحفر الخليج الناصري بعد أن كاد يطمر، وعُني ببناء الجسور، وإقامة القناطر، وإصلاح ما تهدم منها، ونظرا لهذه الرعاية، فلم تتعرض المحاصيل للهلاك بسبب نقصان المياه طوال المدة التي قضاها في الحكم.

النواحي الحضارية
------------------
لم يتلقَّ السلطان تعليما منظما مثل كثير من المماليك في القلعة، وإنما كان تعليمه محدودا، لكنه استكمل هذا النقص بأن اتخذ العالم الفقيه المؤرخ "بدر الدين العيني" مُعلما ومربيا، فكان يسامره ليقرأ له التاريخ، ثم يفسره له بالتركية، وكان الشيخ ضليعا فيها، كما كان يعلمه أمور الدين، حتى إن السلطان كان يقول: لولا العيني لكان في إسلامنا شيء.
وعُني السلطان ببناء ثلاث مدارس إحداها بالخانكة التابعة لمحافظة القليوبية، وقد بالغ في بنائها وزخرفتها، والثانية بالقاهرة بشارع "المعز لدين الله"، وهي المعروفة بالأشرفية نسبة إلى لقب صاحبها، وتمت عمارتها سنة (829هـ = 1425م)، وهي السنة التي فتح فيها قبرص، والثالثة بالصحراء خارج القاهرة، وهي التي دُفن فيها، كما عُني بشئون الحجاج، فأمر بحفر الآبار على طول الطريق من مصر إلى الحجاز.
لم يكتف السلطان بما شيد من مبانٍ ومنشآت، فشملت عنايته المدارس والخانقاوات التي بنيت قبله بعد أن أهملها مباشروها ونُظّار أوقافها، فشكل مجلسا من القضاة يتولون النظر في أوقاف هذه المدارس ومراجعة شروطها للتحقق من التزام النظار بهذه الشروط، وأسند رئاسة هذه المدارس إلى شيخ الإسلام "ابن حجر العسقلاني".
وكان من شأن هذه المدارس أن نشّطت الحركة العلمية، وازدهرت العلوم والفنون، وحسبك أن يكون من أعلام عصر السلطان برسباي الحافظ "ابن حجر العسقلاني" صاحب "فتح الباري" و"الدر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة"، و"الإصابة"، والحافظ "بدر الدين العيني" صاحب "عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري"، و"عقد الجمان في تاريخ أهل الزمان"، والمؤرخ العظيم المقريزي صاحب كتاب "السلوك لمعرفة دول الملوك" و"اتعاظ الحنفا"، و"الخطط المقريزية"
.
وفاة السلطان
-------------
وبعد أن قضى السلطان برسباي في الحكم نحو سبعة عشر عاما، تُوفي في (ذي الحجة 841هـ = مايو 1437م)، بعد أن ارتبط اسمه بالجهاد ضد الصليبيين، وأضاف إلى دولته جزيرة قبرص، وهو ما أضفى على سلطنته رونقًا وشهرة.
منقول
هوامش ومصادر:
ابن تغري بردي- المنهل الصافي- الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب- القاهرة 1986م. 
المقريزي- السلوك لمعرفة دول الملوك- دار الكتب- القاهرة 1972م. 
إبراهيم علي طرخان- مصر في عهد دولة المماليك الجراكسة- مكتبة النهضة المصرية- القاهرة 1960م. 
عبد المنعم ماجد- التاريخ السياسي لدولة سلاطين المماليك في مصر- مكتبة الأنجلو المصرية- القاهرة 1988. 
سعيد عبد الفتاح عاشور- العصر المماليكي في مصر والشام- دار النهضة العربية- القاهرة 1965.

----------


## nefer

و بعدين يا قلب مصر    :f2: 
فين المسابقة أنا با شوف حلول لكن ما فيش أسئلة    ::shit:: 
الواضح إن فيه مشكلة فى ظهور الصور عندى
أنا كل يوم متابع و أجد توقيعك فقط و بعدين الحل 
طيب فين السؤال   :Akuma: 


الواضح إنى محتاج حكيم عيون يقرأ السؤال و بعدين أنا أجيب 
منتظرك يا حكيم    :107:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى الكريم حكيم عيون  :f: 
أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة عن الأشرف برسباي 
هذا المملوك الذي استطاع أن يكون سلطانا عظيما يحكم مصر
والذي تم في عصره فتح قبرص
حقيقة وجدت في تاريخ سيرته الكثير مما يدعو للفخر
أشكرك على متابعتك الجميلة 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> و بعدين يا قلب مصر   
> فين المسابقة أنا با شوف حلول لكن ما فيش أسئلة   
> الواضح إن فيه مشكلة فى ظهور الصور عندى
> أنا كل يوم متابع و أجد توقيعك فقط و بعدين الحل 
> طيب فين السؤال  
> 
> 
> الواضح إنى محتاج حكيم عيون يقرأ السؤال و بعدين أنا أجيب 
> منتظرك يا حكيم


أهلا بك أخى الكريم nefer  :f: 
الأسئلة موجودة  :4:  وقدمت 3 حلقات 
هو حضرتك بتستخدم متصفح ايه ؟
أصل لو بتستخدم فاير فوكس أو أي حاجة تانية غير الاكسبلورر
مش حتظهر عند حضرتك أي مشاركة مكتوبة جوا إطار frame
والأسئلة فعلا بنزلها جوا frame
ياريت حضرتك تجرب وتقولي
وإذا كانت مش في استطاعتك أنك تتصفح بالاكسبلورر ممكن أغير التنسيق وأحذف الاطار علشان حضرتك تشوف المسابقة
ياريت بس حضرتك تبلغني
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب  :f:

----------


## nefer

> أهلا بك أخى الكريم nefer 
> الأسئلة موجودة  وقدمت 3 حلقات 
> هو حضرتك بتستخدم متصفح ايه ؟
> أصل لو بتستخدم فاير فوكس أو أي حاجة تانية غير الاكسبلورر
> مش حتظهر عند حضرتك أي مشاركة مكتوبة جوا إطار frame
> والأسئلة فعلا بنزلها جوا frame
> ياريت حضرتك تجرب وتقولي
> وإذا كانت مش في استطاعتك أنك تتصفح بالاكسبلورر ممكن أغير التنسيق وأحذف الاطار علشان حضرتك تشوف المسابقة
> ياريت بس حضرتك تبلغني
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


شكرا لإهتمامك بالرد
ده صحيح لإنى ما عرفشى أيه الإكسبلورر ده
أنا من أكثر من 3 سنوات لا أستعمله لإنى با كرهه جدا
أنا أستخدم الفايرفوكس و ده السبب ع العموم أنا متابع كلما سنحت لى الفرصة

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة



أهلا بيكم في رابع حلقات صندوق الدنيا

والنهاردة الحلقة صعبة وتحدي  :;): 

وياترى مين حيعرف الحلقة من بين أبناء مصر



وصورة كمان علشان مبتقاش صعبة  :hey: 



وآدي صورنا بتعرفنا أثر جميل من آثار مصر الرائعة

يالا اعرفوا معانا الصورة لأي الآثار المصرية

وفي انتظاركم بسرعة

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد سليمان باشا بالقلعة 935 هجرية = 1528/ 29م.

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد سليمان باشا بالقلعة 935 هجرية = 1528/ 29م.

يقع هذا المسجد داخل قلعة صلاح الدين أنشأه سليمان باشا الخادم أحد الولاة العثمانيين على مصر سنة 935 هجرية = 1528/ 29م على أنقاض مسجد قديم كان قد شيده فى سنة 535 هجرية = 1141م فى هذا المكان قبل بناء القلعة أبو منصور قسطه والى الإسكندرية فى زمن الفاطميين. ومسجد سليمان باشا يعتبر أول المساجد التى أنشئت بمصر على الطراز العثمانى فالجزء المسقوف منه مغطى بقبة فى الوسط تحيط بها أنصاف قباب حليت جميعها بنقوش ملونة جميلة تتخللها كتابات منوعة ويكسو حوائطه من أسفل وزرة من الرخام تنتهى بطراز مكتوب به بالخط الكوفى المزهر آيات قرآنية وبوسط جداره الشرقى محراب رخامى، وللمسجد منبر من الرخام الأبيض المحلى بزخارف محفورة فيه وبالجدار الغربى باب يؤدى إلى صحن مكشوف فرشت أرضيته بالرخام الملون وأحيط بأربعة أروقة تغطيها قباب محمولة على عقود ترتكز عليها أكتاف بنائه، ويكسو حائط الرواق الشرقى منها وزرة من الرخام الملون، وقد ألحق بالصحن من الجهة الغربية قبة صغيرة بها عدة قبور عليها تراكيب رخامية ذات شواهد تنتهى بنماذج مختلفة لأغطية الرأس التى كانت منتشرة فى ذلك العصر. هذا وقد كانت قباب المسجد جميعها مكسوة بالقاشانى الأخضر والمنارة أسطوانية ذات تضليع ولها دورتان كل منهما تبرز عن البدن بواسطة مقرنصات متعددة الحطات وتنتهى من أعلى بمخروط تغطيه ألواح من القاشانى الأخضر وهذا الطراز من المآذن العثمانية ساد استعماله فى أغلب المساجد التى أنشئت فى العصر العثمانى

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد سليمان باشا الخادم الموجود بالقلعة
ويطلق عليه سارية الجبل

----------


## Amira

*شاطرة يا بوكي  ...*
*إن شاء الله كده علي طول  شوكتنا قوية*

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد سليمان باشا بالقلعة 935 هجرية = 1528/ 29م.
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


إجابة صح طبعا  :y: 

وألف مبروك يا بوكي الفوز الجميل بالحلقة والمنافسة على أشدها  :BRAWA: 

وتفوزي معانا بالنقطة الثانية ليكي يا قمر في المسابقة  :Love:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ماشى يابوكى
مش بقولك ينا يا انتى فى المسابقة دى
اتأخرت انا خمس دقايق
معلش
دا انتى كمان جاوبتى وقولتى معلومات ونا مش هنا
بس مبروك من قلبى
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وبرضه فين بتوع الطماطم والبيض ؟
وعاوزين معلومات كويسة يلبوكى
بطلى بخل شوية

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد سليمان باشا بالقلعة 935 هجرية = 1528/ 29م.
> 
> يقع هذا المسجد داخل قلعة صلاح الدين أنشأه سليمان باشا الخادم أحد الولاة العثمانيين على مصر سنة 935 هجرية = 1528/ 29م على أنقاض مسجد قديم كان قد شيده فى سنة 535 هجرية = 1141م فى هذا المكان قبل بناء القلعة أبو منصور قسطه والى الإسكندرية فى زمن الفاطميين. ومسجد سليمان باشا يعتبر أول المساجد التى أنشئت بمصر على الطراز العثمانى فالجزء المسقوف منه مغطى بقبة فى الوسط تحيط بها أنصاف قباب حليت جميعها بنقوش ملونة جميلة تتخللها كتابات منوعة ويكسو حوائطه من أسفل وزرة من الرخام تنتهى بطراز مكتوب به بالخط الكوفى المزهر آيات قرآنية وبوسط جداره الشرقى محراب رخامى، وللمسجد منبر من الرخام الأبيض المحلى بزخارف محفورة فيه وبالجدار الغربى باب يؤدى إلى صحن مكشوف فرشت أرضيته بالرخام الملون وأحيط بأربعة أروقة تغطيها قباب محمولة على عقود ترتكز عليها أكتاف بنائه، ويكسو حائط الرواق الشرقى منها وزرة من الرخام الملون، وقد ألحق بالصحن من الجهة الغربية قبة صغيرة بها عدة قبور عليها تراكيب رخامية ذات شواهد تنتهى بنماذج مختلفة لأغطية الرأس التى كانت منتشرة فى ذلك العصر. هذا وقد كانت قباب المسجد جميعها مكسوة بالقاشانى الأخضر والمنارة أسطوانية ذات تضليع ولها دورتان كل منهما تبرز عن البدن بواسطة مقرنصات متعددة الحطات وتنتهى من أعلى بمخروط تغطيه ألواح من القاشانى الأخضر وهذا الطراز من المآذن العثمانية ساد استعماله فى أغلب المساجد التى أنشئت فى العصر العثمانى
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



إضافة رائعة كمقدمتها الجميلة بوكى  :f: 
بشكرك يا جميلة على المعلومات القيمة
وألف ألف مبروك  :Cool:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد سليمان باشا الخادم الموجود بالقلعة
> ويطلق عليه سارية الجبل


هارد لك أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
بوكي الجميلة خطفت الإجابة وبفارق أربع دقائق عن إجابتك  :: 

يوم ليك ويوم عليك  :: 
يعني حلقة ليك وحلقة ليها أنتو مقسمينها كدة ازاي  :1: 

في انتظارك الحلقات الجاية بإذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *شاطرة يا بوكي  ...*
> *إن شاء الله كده علي طول  شوكتنا قوية*


يا أميرة ارحميني  ::rolleyes:: 

شوكتنا ايه ومعلقتنا وسكينتنا  :Lookaround2: 

أنا عايزاكي تحلي معايا المسابقة  ::p: 

مش تجيبيلي أدوات انتقام في المسابقة  :Eat:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *شاطرة يا بوكي  ...*
> *إن شاء الله كده علي طول  شوكتنا قوية*


ايه يا أميرة إنتى هنا ؟!!!!!!!!!!
ونا اقول الحلقة فلتت منى ليه
ليه
هوا البخت اياه طبعاً
وبعدين ايه حكاية شوكتنا ومعلقتنا دى ؟!!!!!
المسابقة دى بتاعة صندوق الدنيا مش بتاعة المطبخ لبخ واعمل طخطخ
ربنا يستر ومايبقاش فيه سكاكين بعد شوية
اهلا بيكى فى المسابقة 
ايوه كده عاوزين اى تشجيعة

يابوكى 
انا متوتر منك بصراحة
بس مبروك
من قلبى والله
كل سنة وانتى طيبة

والأخت اميرة كل سنة وانتى طيبة

ايوه كده ريحة الطماطم والبيض هلت

ايه مافيش حد تانى غير انا وبوكى ؟
خلاص هتصفصف علينا

ينا يا انتى يابوكى فى المسابقة دى

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## Amira

> ايه يا أميرة إنتى هنا ؟!!!!!!!!!!
> ونا اقول الحلقة فلتت منى ليه
> ليه
> هوا البخت اياه طبعاً
> وبعدين ايه حكاية شوكتنا ومعلقتنا دى ؟!!!!!
> المسابقة دى بتاعة صندوق الدنيا مش بتاعة المطبخ لبخ واعمل طخطخ
> ربنا يستر ومايبقاش فيه سكاكين بعد شوية
> اهلا بيكى فى المسابقة 
> ايوه كده عاوزين اى تشجيعة
> ...


*فلتت منك ده بديهي علشان البقاء للأسرع * 
*ملاحظة تآثرك بالطماطم و البيض ..شكلك متعود عليهم  و بتفتقدهم* 
*أهلا بك .. بس الترحيب متأخر انا في الموضوع من بدري  صح النوم* 
* لا تقلق انا بشجع ... بشجع اخر حاجة* 

*كل سنة و انت طيب اخ حكيم* 

*و تحيا مصر بالطماطم و البيض و البتنجان الاسود * 
*ده بمناسبة ذكرك المطبخ و لبخ*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *فلتت منك ده بديهي علشان البقاء للأسرع * 
> *ملاحظة تآثرك بالطماطم و البيض ..شكلك متعود عليهم  و بتفتقدهم* 
> *أهلا بك .. بس الترحيب متأخر انا في الموضوع من بدري  صح النوم* 
> * لا تقلق انا بشجع ... بشجع اخر حاجة* 
> 
> *كل سنة و انت طيب اخ حكيم* 
> 
> *و تحيا مصر بالطماطم و البيض و البتنجان الاسود * 
> *ده بمناسبة ذكرك المطبخ و لبخ*


الأخت أميرة
أيوة التشجيع الحلو دا
على فكرة البقاء مش للأسرع 
البقاء للحق .

بخصوص الطماطم والبيض أنا فعلا متعود عليهم بس بحب الطماطم الجامدة مش المفعصة
والبيض بيفكرنى بالسفر . لأنى بسافر كتير أوى 

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا أخت أميرة
وتشجيعك جميل بجدين مش بجد واحدة ........
وتحيا مصر بالحب ، وأما الحب بيكون حب بيكون لونه أحمر زى الطماطم
وتحيا مصر بالإصلاح وطبعا الإصلاح أما بيكون صح بيبقى أبيض بلون البيض
وتحيا مصر بالعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء ، ودى قضية كبيرة برا الوهم والخرافات 
والوهم والخرافات شبه البتنجان الأضاليا ، أما العمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء دا شبه لون جوهر البتنجان
العمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء بيكون مسألة صعبة ومليانة عوائق من الجهلة والمتخلفين شبه البذر اللى بيكون جوا البتنجان .
شوفتى علم مصر جميل إزاى ؟

حلوة الطبخة دى ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

يا أخت أميرة عاوزين التشجيع دا كل يوم
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

ايه يابوكى 
كل التشجيع دا ورجعتى ماترديش تانى ؟!!!!!!!!


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## nefer

> الحلقة الرابعة
> 
> 
> 
> أهلا بيكم في رابع حلقات صندوق الدنيا
> 
> والنهاردة الحلقة صعبة وتحدي 
> 
> وياترى مين حيعرف الحلقة من بين أبناء مصر
> ...



شكرا جزيلا الآن أسنطيع رؤية الأسئلة بس جيت متأخر شوية 9 ساعات بس

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة

منورين معانا جميعا

معانا النهاردة صورة لمكان رائع

ساحة للإبداع

موجود في القاهرة الفاطمية









يارب تعرفوا الأثر من الصورة 

ولو الصورة صعبة يبقى كويس   :Biggrin: 

علشان معنديش صور أسهل من كدة  ::mazika2:: 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

----------


## boukybouky

بيت السحيمي 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

بيت السحيمى

----------


## قلب مصر

> بيت السحيمي 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


 :Bounce:   :Bounce:   :Bounce:   :Bounce:   :Bounce:   :Bounce: 

إجابة صح طبعا يا بوكى


وألف ألف مبروك الفوز بأول ثلاث نقاط معانا في المسابقة
وحصولك على أول تقييم مستحق عن إجابتك في صندوق الدنيا في رمضان
ألف مبروك  :f:   :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بيت السحيمي (1058 هـ - 1211 هـ) (1648 م – 1796 م)

و هو منزل الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطبلاوي و يقع بشارع الدرب الأصفر بقسم الجمالية.
يتكون بيت السحيمى من قسمين: قسم جنوبى (قبلى) أنشأوه الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطبلاوى سنة 1648 م/1058 هـ وقسم شمالى (بحرى) وأنشأوه الحاج اسماعيل شلبى 1796 م/1211هـ. 
وربطه بالقسم الأول وجعل منهما بيتاً واحداً وسمى هذا البيت بيت السحيمى نسبة إلى آخر مالك له وهو السيد محمد أمين السحيمى شيخ رواق الأتراك بالجامع الازهر والذى توفى سنة 1928 م. 
ويمكن الدخول للبيت عن طريق مجاز وظيفته حجب رؤية من بداخل البيت بالنسبة للخارج. 
وبداخل البيت عدة قاعات، كل قاعة فيه تتكون من إيوانين بينهما دور قاعة يتوسط بعضاً منها فسقية من الرخام. 
وكسيت جدران بعض القاعات بألواح من الخشب وفى أحيان أخرى بالخزف، كما غطيت الأرضيات بالرخام وزينت جدران بعض القاعات بأبيات من قصيدة البردة للبوصيرى. 
ويتوسط بيت السحيمى الفناء الأوسط (الحديقة) أو (الحوش) الذى تتوزع حوله وحدات البيت والتى تشتمل على المقعد الذى يمثل القاعة الصيفية لأصحاب المنزل وزائريهم من الرجال ،ويزين سقف المقعد زخارف نباتية وهندسية . 
كما يطل على الفناء القاعات العلوية من خلال مشربيات من خشب الخرط والتى تعد واحدة من روائع الفنون الإٌسلامية والتى تمثل سمة مميزة تطل من خلالها قاعات الحريم (الحرملك ) على الفناء. 
ويعد هذا البيت واحد من روائع العمارة الإسلامية المدنية الباقية فى مصر من العصر العثمانى

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

> بيت السحيمى


أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 

هارد لك تاني معلش خيرها في غيرها  :: 

بس حضرتك قلصت المرة دي الوقت لدقيقتين فقط فرق بينك وبين بوكي

واضح أنكم أنتو الاثنين منافسين أقوياء في الآثار الإسلامية

ربنا يكتر من أمثالكم يارب

والمسابقة تمتلئ بالعديد والعديد من محبي الآثار الإسلامية في مصر

وفي انتظار باقي الأعضاء يشاركونا حب مصر وآثارها الإسلامية

----------


## قلب مصر

> بيت السحيمي (1058 هـ - 1211 هـ) (1648 م – 1796 م)
> 
> و هو منزل الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطبلاوي و يقع بشارع الدرب الأصفر بقسم الجمالية.
> يتكون بيت السحيمى من قسمين: قسم جنوبى (قبلى) أنشأوه الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطبلاوى سنة 1648 م/1058 هـ وقسم شمالى (بحرى) وأنشأوه الحاج اسماعيل شلبى 1796 م/1211هـ. 
> وربطه بالقسم الأول وجعل منهما بيتاً واحداً وسمى هذا البيت بيت السحيمى نسبة إلى آخر مالك له وهو السيد محمد أمين السحيمى شيخ رواق الأتراك بالجامع الازهر والذى توفى سنة 1928 م. 
> ويمكن الدخول للبيت عن طريق مجاز وظيفته حجب رؤية من بداخل البيت بالنسبة للخارج. 
> وبداخل البيت عدة قاعات، كل قاعة فيه تتكون من إيوانين بينهما دور قاعة يتوسط بعضاً منها فسقية من الرخام. 
> وكسيت جدران بعض القاعات بألواح من الخشب وفى أحيان أخرى بالخزف، كما غطيت الأرضيات بالرخام وزينت جدران بعض القاعات بأبيات من قصيدة البردة للبوصيرى. 
> ويتوسط بيت السحيمى الفناء الأوسط (الحديقة) أو (الحوش) الذى تتوزع حوله وحدات البيت والتى تشتمل على المقعد الذى يمثل القاعة الصيفية لأصحاب المنزل وزائريهم من الرجال ،ويزين سقف المقعد زخارف نباتية وهندسية . 
> ...


إضافات هايلة يا بوكى  :y:   ::no1:: 

بشكرك قوي على المعلومات الجميلة والقيمة  :good: 
وبشكرك أكتر على تفاعلك الرائع مع المسابقة ويارب تكون المسابقة فعلا بتقدم للجميع فايدة ومعلومة
ألف مبروك يا قمراية   ::h::

----------


## قلب مصر

تنويه هام 

لكل المشاركين في المسابقة  :Beta2:   :Busted Red:  :Busted Red:  :Busted Red: 

غدا إن شاء الله سيتم وضع حلقتان وليس حلقة واحدة 

كي يتم تعويض الحلقة الخاصة بثاني يوم رمضان 

واديني قولت اهو علشان محدش يرجع يقول مقولتيش ليه  :;):

----------


## hazem3

اوكي انا سمعت التنوييه بس المسابقة بتنزل الساعة كام في اول صفحة قبل الفطار و وبعدين لقيتها بتنزل بعديه وبليييييييييييييييل يعني في عز المسابقات 

اسف علي التاخير بس مشوفتهاش غير دلوقتي 

وطبعا بعد ما اعرف الميعاد كل الاعضاء مش هيعرفوا يحلوا حاجة




مش عشان انا هحل قبلهم  لالالالالالالالالالا

لا سمح الله انا احل قبل حد في مسابقة ؟

لا عشان الرغي الي هرغيه

مستني سمبقاة  :;):  النهاردة

سلام

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السادسة

يا أهلا بكل أبناء مصر الأعزاء

في حلقتنا النهاردة 

صورة لمسجد أثري جميل متميز بمئذنته








يا ترى مين حيعرف الأثر من الصورة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

ومتنسوش النهاردة 

في معانا الحلقة السابعة  كمان

انتظرونا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد سليمان أغا السلحدار

----------


## حكيم عيووون

حد يرد عليا
أنا قاعد بقالى ساعة وفاتح الصفحة وريفريش وفاتح الميل
وعامل فرح عشان أكسب الحلقة دى بصراحة

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى العزيز حكيم عيون الإجابة صحيحة  :y: 

هو حضرتك كنت بتفطر جوا الموضوع ولا ايه  ::mm:: 

ألف مبروك فوزك بالثلاث نقاط وتستحق عنها التقييم  :BRAWA: 

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا جزيلا الآن أسنطيع رؤية الأسئلة بس جيت متأخر شوية 9 ساعات بس


أخى العزيز nefer  :f: 

أعتذر عن السهو في الرد على مشاركة حضرتك
في انتظار حضرتك تشاركنا لكن اعمل حسابك انك تشاركنا بسرعة يعني تجهز الطيارة  :Plane:  
علشان ما شاء الله في معانا صواريخ في الحلول 
والله انا ولا بحسد ولا بقر  ::hop::  
سعيدة بمشاركة حضرتك وفي انتظار مشاركتك بإذن الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> اوكي انا سمعت التنوييه بس المسابقة بتنزل الساعة كام في اول صفحة قبل الفطار و وبعدين لقيتها بتنزل بعديه وبليييييييييييييييل يعني في عز المسابقات 
> 
> اسف علي التاخير بس مشوفتهاش غير دلوقتي 
> 
> وطبعا بعد ما اعرف الميعاد كل الاعضاء مش هيعرفوا يحلوا حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى العزيز حازم  :f: 
كل سنة وأنت طيب منور صندوق الدنيا 

هي المسابقة ملهاش ميعاد ثابت بس هي في الغالب بتنزل دايما بعد الفطار
يعني تقدر تقول في الوقت من 9 - 12 مساءا
لكن النهاردة تحديدا علشان الحلقة الزيادة الوقت حيمتد ويكون من 12 - 2 صباحا
علشان يكون في فترة وقت متباعدة بين الحلقتين ، الحلقة الجديدة والحلقة اللي لسه نازلة من شوية

وفي انتظار مشاركتك معانا بإذن الله ويارب تكون معانا من الفايزين

----------


## قلب مصر

الله هو فين المعلومات عن مسجد سليمان آغا السلحدار
أنت نسيت ولا ايه أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  ::  
منتظرين منك المعلومات القيمة وبشكرك مقدما عليها
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أخى العزيز حكيم عيون الإجابة صحيحة 
> 
> هو حضرتك كنت بتفطر جوا الموضوع ولا ايه 
> 
> ألف مبروك فوزك بالثلاث نقاط وتستحق عنها التقييم



الأُخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
أنا حليت الحلقة وبصراحة كان عندى شغل
ولسه راجع
والمفاجأة إن الحلقة الجديدة لسه مانزلتش 
مع إنى كنت خلاص سيبتها لصاحب نصيبها
يبدو إن لسه ليا فيها نصيب
مين عارف يمكن
المهم مايكونش حد لابد وطبعاً اللى مستنيين كتير

المسابقة جميلة وفيها مساحة من المعارف ثرية جدا فيما يخص الآثار الإسلامية
بشكرك على موضوع المسابقة قبل أى حاجة
وبشكرك على التقييم
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## hazem3

استاذة قلب مصر لو حضرتك مش عايزة تنزلي المسابقة الجديدة عشان مستنية المعلومات


والله انزلها انا بس انا خللت 


مستني الحلقة الجديدة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يا أستاذ حازم أنا آسف والله
أنا أصلا قلت الحلقة نزلت خلاص
ومش عارف هوا لازم انزل معلومات قبل الحلقة الجديدة
ماعرفش بصراحة
عموماً المعلومات أهى 

مسجد سليمان اغا السلحدار
واضح جدا من الصورة إنه فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ، فى منطقة النحاسين سابقاً أو حاليا هما لسه بيقولوا عليها النحاسين والبعض بيقول الخرنفش .
المسجد فى الشارع من جهة باب الفتوح لأن الشارع بيبدأ بباب الفتوح وينتهى عند باب زويلة , يعنى لو داخلين من باب الفتوح هيكون المسجد على اليمين فى بدااية الشارع وعلى اليسار مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله .
ومسجد سليمان أغا بعده بشوية مسجد الأقمر ومسجد السلطان برقوق ثم مسجد محمد بن قلاوون وكفاية كده عشان الشارع مليان .

----------


## hazem3

شكرا يا استاذ حكيم عيون علي المعلومات 

ويا رب استاذة قلب مصر تفتكر المسابقة


آمييييييييييين

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأمير سليمان أغا السلحدار (ت. 1261هـ /1845م) ترقى المناصب خلال عهد محمد علي باشا الكبير؛ ليصل إلى منصب السلحدار أي مسئولاً عن السلاح. 

واشتهر سليمان أغا السلحدار بكثرة البناء، واستولى على المنهوبات من مبان كثيرة بالقاهرة واستخدمها في أبنيته الخاصة، حسب حاجته. وقد توفي عام 1261هـ (1845م).


مسجد سليمان أغا السلحدار 1253-1255 هجرية = 1837-1839م. يقع هذا المسجد بشارع المعز لدين الله على يسار السائر به إلى باب الفتوح، أنشأه الأمير سليمان أغا السلحدار فى عهد المغفور له محمد على باشا الكبير، شرع فى إنشائه سنة 1253 هجرية = 1837م وأتمه فى سنة 1255 هجرية = 1839م وهو مبنى على الطراز العثمانى البحت وملحق به مدرسة وسبيل. والوجهة الرئيسة المشرفة على شارع المعز لدين الله تشتمل على وجهات المسجد والمدرسة والسبيل، ويتوصل بها عند نهايتها القبلية بوابة مقامة على مدخل حارة برجوان، وجميعها مبنية بالحجر وتنتهى من أعلى برفرف خشبى محلى بزخارف بارزة. ويكسو وجهة السبيل رخام أبيض مدقوق به زخارف وكتابات ولنوافذه شبابيك من البرنز المصبوب بزخارف مفرغة، والمنارة كسائر المنارات العثمانية أسطوانية الشكل ولها دورة واحدة وتنتهى بمسلة مخروطية. ويؤدى المدخل إلى طرقة يصعد الإنسان منها ببضع درجات إلى الصحن مسقوف بوسطه شخشيخة تكتنفه أربعة أروقة عقودها محمولة على أعمدة رخامية، وبوسط الجنب الشرقى منه باب يؤدى إلى المسجد، وهو عبارة عن حيز مربع محمول سقفه على صفين من العقود يتكون كل منهما من ثلاثة عقود محمولة على عمودين من الرخام، وبصدر حائط القبلة محراب من الرخام الأبيض إلى جواره منبر خشبى بسيط وعلى امتداد الحائط المقابل لحائط القبلة تقوم دكة المبلغ وتتألف من شرفة خشبية.
منقول

----------


## قلب مصر

زي ما وعدتكم 

دا الموضوع الخاص بالحلقة التانية في مسابقتنا

سبيل عبد الرحم كتخدا

بتمنى أن الموضوع يكون فيه معلومات وافية عن الأثر 

وأني أكون قدرت أقدم معلومة مفيدة للجميع 

عن مكان جميل في أرض مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

انتو بتستعجلوني كدة ليه يا جماعة  :Poster Spam: 
كنت بحضر موضوع عبد الرحمن كتخدا
مش انا قولتلكم من 12 إلى 2  :Akuma: 
يعني لسه بدري 

على العموم ما تقلقوش  :1:  
المسابقة في الطريق  :Cool:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة

أهلا بيكم معانا تاني النهاردة

في حلقتنا السابعة اللي بنعوض بيها حلقة المفقودة

صورة النهاردة لأثر إسلامي جميل في طرازه ومتميز بشكله 





مين حيكون صاحب السبق في حلقتنا النهاردة

ويعرف الصورة لأي أثر من آثارنا الإسلامية

في انتظار الحل

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذة قلب مصر 

شكرا علي المعلومات و مع حضرتك في مسابقة غدا باذن الله

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سبيل محمد على

----------


## hazem3

مدرسة النحسين الأميرية

----------


## hazem3

الي اتحول اسمها المتحف الشيخ المصري

----------


## hazem3

ها يا استاذة قلب مصر ميين صح 

عشان الي صح يحط المعلومات

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :y: 
ألف مبروك الفوز بأول نقطة في المجموعة الجديدة  :BRAWA: 
في انتظار مشاركتك معانا في باقي الحلقات


وكل الشكر لحضرتك على المعلومات الرائعة عن مسجد سليمان آغا السلحدار
أكيد سأستعين بها في الموضوع المنفصل الخاص بمسجد السلحدار

ومنتظرة رأي حضرتك في موضوع سبيل عبد الرحمن كتخدا الموجود بالقاعة

كل شكري وتقديري لحضرتك لمتعابعتك الجميلة  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> استاذة قلب مصر لو حضرتك مش عايزة تنزلي المسابقة الجديدة عشان مستنية المعلومات
> 
> 
> والله انزلها انا بس انا خللت 
> 
> 
> مستني الحلقة الجديدة


معلش أخي العزيز حازم  :f:  أخرتك معايا 
بس فعلا موضوع عبد الرحمن كتخدا هو اللي أخرنى 
بعتذر لك قوي




> شكرا يا استاذ حكيم عيون علي المعلومات 
> 
> ويا رب استاذة قلب مصر تفتكر المسابقة
> 
> 
> آمييييييييييين


أنا فاكرة المسابقة وبشكرك بجد والله على حماسك الجميل واللي كنت منتظراه من كل أبناء مصر




> موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذة قلب مصر 
> 
> شكرا علي المعلومات و مع حضرتك في مسابقة غدا باذن الله


ربنا يخليك أخي العزيز  :f2: 
ومنتظرة رأي حضرتك في الموضوع المنفصل الخاص بسبيل عبد الرحمن كتخدا الموجود بالقاعة
وإن شاء الله حتلاقي لكل حلقة في المسابقة موضوع منفصل
يهمني أعرف رأيك فيهم





> مدرسة النحسين الأميرية





> الي اتحول اسمها المتحف الشيخ المصري


على فكرة برافو عليك أنت فعلا قربت من الإجابة الصحيحة لأن مدرسة النحاسين ملاصقة لسبيل محمد علي وكتير بيفتكروا أنها والسبيل حاجة واحدة
وإن شاء الله في الموضوع الخاص بسبيل محمد على حوريلك صور التقطتها لمدرسة النحاسين
بس بجد بشكرك على نشاطك وأنك قربت للإجابة الصحيحة
ودا معناه أنك أكيد حتوصل في الحلقات الجاية للإجابة وبسرعة




> ها يا استاذة قلب مصر ميين صح 
> 
> عشان الي صح يحط المعلومات


ما أنا جاوبت بقى على السؤال دا في المشاركة اللي فاتت  :: 

بشكرك تاني أخى العزيز حازم ومعلش خيرها في غيرها وإن شاء الله تفضل متابع معانا 
وأكيد حتفوز بحاجات كتير وأهمها أنك تعرف الأماكن الجميلة الموجودة في مصر
مع كل شكري وتقديري لوجودك الجميل معانا
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

اكيد ان شاء الله مع حضرتك

انا السيرش وداني في داهية









وشكرا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأُخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
بشكرك على مسابقتك بموضوعها الرائع الثرى
ودائماً إلى الأمام
بس بصراحة
حاولى تغيرى شوية وتخرجى من شارع المعز لأنى بعرفه بالسنتى
ودا سببه إنى عشت فى شارع المعز لمدة تلات سنين تقريباً

سبيل محمد على يوجد فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى جهة اليسار للآتى من باب الفتوح
وقبله منزل الظاهر بيبرس شبه المهدوم تقريباً وبعد منزل الظاهر بيبرس مدرسة النحاسين الأميرية - اللى ذكرها الاخ حازم -وهى فعلا ملاصقة للسبيل لدرجة أنك تقولى أنهم حاجة واحدة
والسبيل أمام مسجد محمد بن قلاوون مباشرة

وهقول كلام تانى
بس اقوم اتسحر بقى
تحياتى
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## nefer

الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر  :f2: 




شكرا لإهتمامك بالرد و لكن للأسف أنا ظروف عملى أنه يمتد من الثامنة مساءا و حتى الثانية صباحا  :Cool: و لا أستطيع المتابعة إلا بعد العودة و ما بين السحور و الفجر أو فى الصباح
و ما شاء الله الإخوة / حكيم عيون و بووكى يعنى الإثنين قاعدين على بابك و عندهم توارد خواطر معاكى بس انتى تفكرى فى موضوع المسابقة و هما يتسابقوا على وضع الحل
و أنا و غيرى خلينا فى صفوف المشجعين



و حقيقى أنا استفدت كتير جدا بهذه المسابقة و المعلومات القيمة اللى بيها
و خاصة إن بالرغم من عشقى للقاهرة الفاطمية فإن اهتمامى أكبر بالحضارة الفرعونية

و بالتوفيق يا بووكى و يا حكيم عيون و يا حازم شد حيلك شوية علشان تلحقهم

----------


## hazem3

هحاول يا نفر بس انا بتيقلي علي اخر رمضان هتجن  انا بقعد بستني معظم المسابقات بس هحاول 


عشان تعرفوا انا قد ايه كان مغمي علية امبارح انا قاعد كنت قاعد مستني مسابقة المكتبة 

مع اني عارف انها نزلت الصبح الساعة 2 

بس ما افتكرتش ده الا بعد المسابقة هنا 


للامام دائما استاذ حكيم عيون 
وبوكي 

سلام

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أشكرك جدا يا أخ حازم
وأتمنى لك الفوز إن شاء الله
بس على فكرة إحنا كلنا فايزين بهذا الموضوع

رمضان كريم
وكل سنة وانت طيب
ودايما بخير


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنًَاء

----------


## قلب مصر

> اكيد ان شاء الله مع حضرتك
> 
> انا السيرش وداني في داهية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


في انتظارك دايما معانا أخى العزيز حازم  :: 

بس خد بالك السيرش مش بينفع قوي في الآثار الإسلامية
لازم تكون مذاكر شوية قبلها
يعني تروح تاخد فكرة عن الآثار الإسلامية وتبص عليهم كويس 
وفي مواقع كتير على النت مختصة بالآثار الإسلامية المصرية
علشان لما تشوف الصورة تبقى عارفها إلى حد ما أو تكون مألوفة بالنسبة لك 
وإن شاء الله باقي المسابقة يعجبك وتستفيد منها يارب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

مليش دعوه  ::sorry:: 

إيه الموضوع الجميل ده  :y: 

أنا عايزه اشارك بس انا مش عارفه الاثار كويس

هاتيلى حاجه سهله  :notme: 

يعنى القلعه مثالاً 

مساجد اعرفها 

ومحدش يجاوب غيرى

ماشى ياقلب مصر

وانا هستنى علشان انا عايزه اشارك

وبجد

مجهود جميل جداً تسلم إيدك  :y:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأُخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
> بشكرك على مسابقتك بموضوعها الرائع الثرى
> ودائماً إلى الأمام
> بس بصراحة
> حاولى تغيرى شوية وتخرجى من شارع المعز لأنى بعرفه بالسنتى
> ودا سببه إنى عشت فى شارع المعز لمدة تلات سنين تقريباً
> 
> سبيل محمد على يوجد فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى جهة اليسار للآتى من باب الفتوح
> وقبله منزل الظاهر بيبرس شبه المهدوم تقريباً وبعد منزل الظاهر بيبرس مدرسة النحاسين الأميرية - اللى ذكرها الاخ حازم -وهى فعلا ملاصقة للسبيل لدرجة أنك تقولى أنهم حاجة واحدة
> ...


أنا اللي بشكر حضرتك أخي الكريم على تواجدك الثري في المسابقة

 ::cop::  طب كويس أن حضرتك نبهتني علشان مجيبش آثار تاني من شارع المعز  :: 

على العموم هو شارع المعز من أكثر الأماكن الأثرية الموجودة في مصر واللي بيحوي زي ما قولت قبل كدة 202 أثر إسلامي 
بس برضه ميمنعش أن في أماكن تانية في مصر فيها آثار إسلامية غاية في الروعة
إن شاء الله أحاول أجيب من مختلف الأماكن علشان أقدم صورة وافية عن مختلف الآثار الإسلامية في مصر
وبشكرك على معلومات سبيل محمد علي 
تحياتي وتقديري  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا لإهتمامك بالرد و لكن للأسف أنا ظروف عملى أنه يمتد من الثامنة مساءا و حتى الثانية صباحا و لا أستطيع المتابعة إلا بعد العودة و ما بين السحور و الفجر أو فى الصباح
> و ما شاء الله الإخوة / حكيم عيون و بووكى يعنى الإثنين قاعدين على بابك و عندهم توارد خواطر معاكى بس انتى تفكرى فى موضوع المسابقة و هما يتسابقوا على وضع الحل
> و أنا و غيرى خلينا فى صفوف المشجعين
> 
> ...


أهلا بيك أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
هو للأسف فعلا الوقت اللي حضرتك بتكون فيه بالشغل هو الوقت اللي بتنزل فيه المسابقة
لأن ميعادها من 9 - 12 بتنزل في أي وقت خلال الثلاث ساعات
وما شاء الله على بوكى وحكيم عيون
الأولى موسوعة في الآثار الإسلامية والثانى طلع كان ساكن في شارع المعز لدين الله 3 سنين  :: 

يعني ما شاء الله فراودة في الآثار الإسلامية 
والحقيقة أنا مستمتعة معاكوا كلكم بالمسابقة
وربنا يسهل وحازم كمان ينضم لفريق الحل هو قرب امبارح قوي في الإجابة وإن شاء الله يكون ليه نصيب معانا
وربنا يسهل وينضم الكثيرين ويستفيدوا من المسابقة
وبإذن الله ربنا يسهل بعد رمضان بفكر أن المسابقة تكون مستمرة لكن مش بشكل يومي زي رمضان وتتسع لتشمل جميع الآثار الموجودة في مصر الإسلامية والفرعونية والقبطية
وإن شاء الله يكون وقت حضرتك فيه متسع وتشاركنا بإذن الله في المسابقة

بشكرك قوي على مشاركتك الجميلة  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مليش دعوه 
> 
> إيه الموضوع الجميل ده 
> 
> أنا عايزه اشارك بس انا مش عارفه الاثار كويس
> 
> هاتيلى حاجه سهله 
> 
> يعنى القلعه مثالاً 
> ...


أهلا بيكي يا مملكة الحب منورة صندوق الدنيا  :f: 

الموضوع جميل بوجودك ووجود كل أبناء مصر الطيبين

أنا عارفة أن المسابقة بتكون أحيانا صعبة وكتير مش بيكونوا عارفين الصورة لأي أثر

بس صدقيني مرة بعد مرة حتلاقي كل الآثار دي تعرفيها 

ومتقلقيش إن شاء الله أجيب صور لآثار مألوفة لينا كلنا وعارفينها 

حستنى مشاركتك معانا وإن شاء الله تفوزي كمان 

بشكرك قوي مملكة الحب على مشاركتك الجميلة 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثامنة

أهلا بكل أبناء مصر الطيبين

النهاردة معانا حلقة مميزة وجميلة

لأن فيها صورة لأثر إسلامي جميل

في مكان جميل بحبه قوي 

لكن ما أسعدنيش الحظ ولا الوقت أني أشوفه








ياترى مين حيعرف الأثر الموجود معانا النهاردة

وللأسف مش متوفر صور كتير للمكان على النت

فهي دي الصور المتاحة اللي أقدر أقدمهالكم في حلقتنا النهاردة


في انتظار الحل

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

المرة دي صعب اوي بس يمكن قصر المانسترلي 

مع انه بعيد عن الشبع ده بس في حاجات قريبة شوية

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ايه ياقلب مصر
دا عقاب يعنى عشان قلتلك اخرجى من شارع المعز ؟
استنى شوية بقى

----------


## boukybouky

اعتقد ده مسجد ابو مندور برشيد

في رعاية الله

----------


## hazem3

ههههههههههههه انا بتيقلي ده لو قصر يبقي لفرد واحد انا مش عارفه فبقول اي حاجة

يمكن تضرب معايا

----------


## قلب مصر

> المرة دي صعب اوي بس يمكن قصر المانسترلي 
> 
> مع انه بعيد عن الشبع ده بس في حاجات قريبة شوية


لالا يا حازم هو بعيد خالص عن قصر المانسترلي 
فكر تاني ودور

----------


## hazem3

انا بتيقلي استاذتنا بوكي صح

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد ابو مندور
يقع على شبه جزيرة تسمى تل أبو مندور وهى ربوة على نيل رشيد ويعرف المسجد بإسم العارف بالله أبو النضر وهو من كربلاء من سلالة على بن ابى طالب كرم الله وجهه وللمسجد ثلاثة أبواب شمالى وشرقى وغربى وقد تم تجديده 1312 هـ .

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايه ياقلب مصر
> دا عقاب يعنى عشان قلتلك اخرجى من شارع المعز ؟
> استنى شوية بقى


لا هو مش عقاب أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :;): 
لكنى سمعت بالنصيحة وخرجت برة شارع المعز خالص  :Play Ball:

----------


## قلب مصر

> اعتقد ده مسجد ابو مندور برشيد
> 
> في رعاية الله


فعلا الإجابة صحيحة وهو مسجد أبو مندور  :hey: 

المقام على تل أبو مندور الأثري برشيد

وتكسبي معانا يا بوكي أول نقطة ليكي في المجموعة الجديدة من النقاط

ألف مبروك يا قمراية  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

ايوة كده يا بوكي
ما يجيبها الا نوناتها
ههههه
شطورة يا حبيبة قلبي :f: 
ركزي دائما كده وارفعي رأس النونات
ربنا يحميكي للغلابة اللي زيينا :: 

مش قولتكم انا هاشجع وبس
وربنا ما عارفة اي اثر من اللي نزلوا هنا
وحاسة اني ما كنتش عايشة في مصر
يلا ربنا يوفقكم
انا في فريق المشجعين :: 

قلب مصر
تسلم ايدك يا قمرنا دائما علي المعلومات القيمة اللي بتعلمها بعد كل حلقة :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> فعلا الإجابة صحيحة وهو مسجد أبو مندور 
> 
> المقام على تل أبو مندور الأثري برشيد
> 
> وتكسبي معانا يا بوكي أول نقطة ليكي في المجموعة الجديدة من النقاط
> 
> ألف مبروك يا قمراية


 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

 نصرة قوية و فرحة و الف سلامة ...سلاماااااا (الالف هنا مد) الف سلامة

بصي بقى يا قلب مصر حلقة زي بتاعة النهاردة حقتك تحسبيها بثلاثة  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايوة كده يا بوكي
> ما يجيبها الا نوناتها
> ههههه
> شطورة يا حبيبة قلبي
> ركزي دائما كده وارفعي رأس النونات
> ربنا يحميكي للغلابة اللي زيينا
> 
> مش قولتكم انا هاشجع وبس
> وربنا ما عارفة اي اثر من اللي نزلوا هنا
> ...


الله يسلمك يا سمسمة وتسلمي لي يارب  :Hug2:

----------


## Amira

*أنا مع أم أحمد في فريق المشجعيين * 
*و طبعا و أكيد اني جاية اشجع بوكي و اهنيها على البوينت...* 
*دايما يا روح قلبي رافعة راسنا* 
*طبعا انتي تشجيعك يبقي بالورد "الاحمر" و الفل "الابيض"   ...* 
*و لو هانكمل العلم يبقي نجيب وردة زهراء السوداء* 

*و تحيا نون النسوة * 
*الواحد بيكسب معلومات حلوة ... تسلم ايدك يا نونتي*

----------


## قلب مصر

> نصرة قوية و فرحة و الف سلامة ...سلاماااااا (الالف هنا مد) الف سلامة
> 
> بصي بقى يا قلب مصر حلقة زي بتاعة النهاردة حقتك تحسبيها بثلاثة 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


بتلاتة مرة واحدة  :Fear2: 

طب ايه رأيك نحسبها بتلاتين  ::p: 



ثلاثين وردة هدية ليكي على فوزك الجميل 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  × 10  ::

----------


## loly_h

*بما ان فى فريق مشجعين اللى هما فى الحقيقة

موش عارفين يحلوا

يبأة انا مشتركة معاكم فى الفريق

بس ياسلام لو فى تسريب لمعلومة مع الصورة

كنت سبقت ام احمد وأميرة وبوكــــــى 

برافو بوكايـــــــــــة والف شكرا أم يوسف على المجهود

الجميل 

كل سنة والجميع بخير ويارب دايما متجمعين فى الخير
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أنا مع أم أحمد في فريق المشجعيين * 
> *و طبعا و أكيد اني جاية اشجع بوكي و اهنيها على البوينت...* 
> *دايما يا روح قلبي رافعة راسنا* 
> *طبعا انتي تشجيعك يبقي بالورد "الاحمر" و الفل "الابيض"   ...* 
> *و لو هانكمل العلم يبقي نجيب وردة زهراء السوداء* 
> 
> *و تحيا نون النسوة * 
> *الواحد بيكسب معلومات حلوة ... تسلم ايدك يا نونتي*


تسلميلي يا مرمر  :f: 
وعايزاكي تحلي كمان معانا أكيد حيكون في صور تعرفيها إن شاء الله
بس الحلقة دي أصلها النهاردة جات كدة قولت اسفركم في رحلة خارج القاهرة  :Plane: 

ويا بنتى يا حبيبتي علم مصر   في كل الأوقات وفي كل الأزمان يتشجع بالورد الأحمر والفل الأبيض ومجازا بالوردة السودا اياها بتاعة زهراء  :: 
مش تقوليلي طماطم وبتنجان أسود  :Gun2: 
اعمل فيكي ايه أشد شعر الراجل دا  :Afro:  يعني

أقولك خدي وردة حمراء زي الفل الأبيض الجميل اهو  :f2: 
مستنياكي تحلي الحلقات الجاية فيها صور معروفة قوي قوي  :Kiss2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بما ان فى فريق مشجعين اللى هما فى الحقيقة
> 
> موش عارفين يحلوا
> 
> يبأة انا مشتركة معاكم فى الفريق
> 
> بس ياسلام لو فى تسريب لمعلومة مع الصورة
> 
> كنت سبقت ام احمد وأميرة وبوكــــــى 
> ...



لولي الجميلة  :f: 
عايزاكي انتى وام احمد وأميرة تنتقلوا بسرعة البرق من صفوف فريق  المشجعين   :hey: 
لصفوف فريق المجاوبين المتسابقين 
حتى لو حتحلوا غلط أهو برضه محاولة

أنا سعيدة والله بوجودكم كلكم ويارب المسابقة تكون فعلا مفيدة للجميع
تسلميلي يا قمر على وجودك الجميل  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

دلوقتي مطلوب وعلى وجه السرعة من لواء أركان حرب العمارة الإسلامية بوكي بوكي  :Cool: 
أنها تعرفلنا معلومة مهمة جدا 
ألا وهي امتى اتبنى الجامع دا لأني قلبت عليها النت ومش عارفاها  :Wacko: 
وياريت كلنا نتعاون في معرفة تاريخ بناءه

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة اللي حيعرف امتى اتبنى جامع ابو مندور الموجود فوق تل أبو مندور الأثري حياخد نقطة هدية في المسابقة
بجد والله تشجيعا للجميع علشان يبحثوا في الموضوع 
وياريت بجد كلنا نبحث لأني حتجنن لو معرفتش هو اتبني امتى

----------


## boukybouky

> دلوقتي مطلوب وعلى وجه السرعة من لواء أركان حرب العمارة الإسلامية بوكي بوكي 
> أنها تعرفلنا معلومة مهمة جدا 
> ألا وهي امتى اتبنى الجامع دا لأني قلبت عليها النت ومش عارفاها 
> وياريت كلنا نتعاون في معرفة تاريخ بناءه


لا بقولك ايه مش تيجي علي المسجد اللي ماحدش عارف عنه اي شئ اصلاً و تقولي لي اجيب تاريخ بنائه  ::   :: 

حلو اوي اني قلت لك تاريخ تجديده  :2: 

و مش تتعبي نفسك احسبي لي نقطتين اكني جبته بالظبط  :Love: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة

أهلا بكم جميعا

اعتذر عن التأخير نتيجة لعطل فني في الكمبيوتر والنت  ::rolleyes:: 

اعذروني بقى عندي تأخير ساعة في ميعاد الحلقة

النهاردة معانا صورة لأثر جميل

يالا معانا نشوفه



ياترى مين حيعرف الأثر الموجود معانا النهاردة

بتمنى أنكم تقدروا تتوصلوا للحل بسرعة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بصي انا مش متأكده بس هقول 
مسجد و ختقاه فرج ابن برقوق
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## قلب مصر

للأسف يا بوكي الإجابة خطأ
واضح أن الصورة النهاردة صعية 
وأنك انتى وحكيم عيون مش عارفين الحل  :: 
بس انتى استعجلتي وقولتي برقوق وهو مش برقوق ولا خوخ  :: 

يالا مستنياكي تيجي بسرعة وتقولي الصورة لإيه ؟

----------


## hazem3

نقول مسجد الشيخ درويش العشماوي

----------


## boukybouky

طيب استني انا فكرت تاني 

مسجد الجاي اليوسفي

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد ومدرسة ألجاى اليوسفى 774 هجرية = 1373م

يقع هذا المسجد بشارع سوق السلاح قرب نهايته من جهة القلعة أنشأه سنة 774 هجرية = 1373م الأمير سيف الدين الجاى أتابك العساكر - كبير الأمراء - فى أيام الملك الأشرف شعبان على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد فهو يتكون من صحن مكشوف كبير تحيط به أربعة إيوانات معقودة الفتحات يدل ما بقى من النقوش المذهبة بسقفى الإيوانين البحرى والقبلى على ما كان عليه سقفا الإيوانين الآخرين من غنى وجمال. وإيوان القبلة على خلاف نظائره فى المساجد الأخرى ترك محرابه وجدرانه بغير وزرة رخامية ، أما منبره ولو أنه فقد الجزء العلوى منه إلا أنه يعتبر من المنابر الخشبية الدقيقة الصنع اجتمعت فيه دقة الحفر فى الخشب وجمال التطعيم فيه كتب بأعلى بابه تاريخ عمله سنة 774 هجرية. وتقع غرفة الضريح فى الركن الغربى القبلى من المسجد تغطيها قبة حجرية مرتفعة. أما الوجهة الرئيسة للمسجد فجميلة سواء من حيث تناسب أجزائها أو براعة تقاسيمها ، فهى تشتمل على صفتين كبيرتين تنتهيان من أعلى بمقرنصات وصفتين صغيرتين تنتهى كل منها من أعلى بعقد مثلث على هيئة مروحة وفتح بهذه الصفف ثلاثة صفوف من الشبابيك : الصف الأول منها معتب يعلوه عقد عاتق ، والصف الثانى شبابيك معقودة ، والصف الثالث مكون من شبابيك - قندلية - أى شباكين معقودين بينهما عمود تعلوها فتحة مستديرة. ويقع الباب فى الطرف البحرى من الوجهة وهو مفتوح فى صفة تغطيها مقرنصات جميلة ومكتوب على جانبيه فى طراز محفور فى الحجر أعلى المكسلتين اسم المنشئ وألقابه وتاريخ الإنشاء سنة774 هجرية. وتقوم المنارة على يمين المدخل وهى مكونة من ثلاث طبقات الطبقة الأولى مثمنة حليت بفتحات وصفف معقودة وتنتهى بمقرنصات تكون الدورة الأولى للمنارة والطبقة الثانية أسطوانية تنتهى بمقرنصات أيضا تكون الدورة الثانية والطبقة الثالثة مكونة من ثمانية أعمدة رخامية تحمل الخوذة الجميلة. أما القبة الواقعة فى الطرف القبلى من الوجهة فهى من نوع القباب ذات التضليع المحنى.

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

للأسف يا بوكي ويا حازم الإجابة خطأ
يا ترى حكيم عيون راح فين النهاردة مفيش محاولات حتى ولو خطأ  :: 
والمشاهدين عايزنكم معانا  صوتكم ليه أهمية دلوقتي ممكن تكسبوا  :: 
المسابقة مفتوحة وفيه نقطة عايزة حد ياخدها
فكروا شوية 
يالا مستنياكم

----------


## nefer

> الحلقة التاسعة
> 
> أهلا بكم جميعا
> 
> اعتذر عن التأخير نتيجة لعطل فني في الكمبيوتر والنت 
> 
> اعذروني بقى عندي تأخير ساعة في ميعاد الحلقة
> 
> النهاردة معانا صورة لأثر جميل
> ...


على ما أظن مسجد السبع بنات فى باب الخلق

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ياسااااااااااااااااااااااااااتر
الألف هنا      زهق
مجموعة ( مسجد ومدرسة أم السلطان شعبان ) بالدرب الأحمر
ياقلب مصر
دى مسابقة مش عقاب !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مجموعة - مسجد ومدرسة - أم السلطان شعبان
بالدرب الأحمر
وهو أحد سلاطين المماليك الجراكسة

----------


## nefer

> ياسااااااااااااااااااااااااااتر
> الألف هنا      زهق
> مجموعة ( مسجد ومدرسة أم السلطان شعبان ) بالدرب الأحمر
> ياقلب مصر
> دى مسابقة مش عقاب !!!!!!!!!!!!



مضبوط يا حكيم عيون تسلم يمينك

----------


## boukybouky

دلوقتي اصلا مسجد الجاي اليوسفي و السلطان شعبان التشابه بينهم كبير جداً

نفس الشبابيك و التقسيمات بتاعة الواجهة و التصميم 

مش ينفع تجيبي يا قلب مصر مسجدين متطابقين تقريبا كده 

انا اشجب و اندد و اعترض كمان... علشان يبقى توكيد ثلاثي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nefer

> دلوقتي اصلا مسجد الجاي اليوسفي و السلطان شعبان التشابه بينهم كبير جداً
> 
> نفس الشبابيك و التقسيمات بتاعة الواجهة و التصميم 
> 
> مش ينفع تجيبي يا قلب مصر مسجدين متطابقين تقريبا كده 
> 
> انا اشجب و اندد و اعترض كمان... علشان يبقى توكيد ثلاثي
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


ليه يا بوووووووووووكى زعلانة 
دايما تشجبى و تنددى
خلى روحك رياضية
تتعوض المرة اللى جاية
و خدى نقطة منى لو كسبت فى يوم من الأيام
بس ما تشيليش فى نفسك كده
يا ساتر إنتى نرفوزة جدا

----------


## nefer

> دلوقتي اصلا مسجد الجاي اليوسفي و السلطان شعبان التشابه بينهم كبير جداً
> 
>  نفس الشبابيك و التقسيمات بتاعة الواجهة و التصميم 
> 
>  مش ينفع تجيبي يا قلب مصر مسجدين متطابقين تقريبا كده 
> 
>  انا اشجب و اندد و اعترض كمان... علشان يبقى توكيد ثلاثي
> 
>  في رعاية الله ،،،


تصورى ليكى حق يا بوووكى أنا أقترح إن كل واحد منكم ياخد نقطة
لأن المسجدين صورة طبق الأصل

الفرق الوحيد موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

- مسجد ومدرسة السلطان شعبان 770 هجرية = 1368/ 69م. يستدل من جميع الكتابات التاريخية التى بهذا المسجد على أن السلطان شعبان هو الذى أنشأه لوالدتة 770 هجرية = 1368/ 69م غير أن المقريزى وغيره من المؤرخين ينسبون إنشاءه إلى خوند بركه أم السلطان شعبان. وقد تعارف الناس من أجل ذلك على تسميته باسم - مسجد أم السلطان. ولى السلطان الملك الأشرف شعبان حفيد الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ملك مصر سنة 764 هجرية = 1363م وله من العمر عشر سنوات ولقب بالملك الأشرف وظل متربعا فى دست الحكم أربعة عشر عاما حيث مات سنة 778 هجرية = 1377م ودفن بالقبة القبلية بالمسجد. أنشئ هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد إذ يتكون من صحن مكشوف تحدق به أربعة إيوانات ، ويكتنف إيوان القبلة من الجانبين قبتان متماثلتان البحرية منهما أكبر قليلا من القبلية وبها محراب به بقايا كسوة رخامية ومقبرة مدفون بها خوند بركه أم السلطان وأخته خوند زهره ومدفون بالقبة القبلية السلطان شعبان وهذه القبة كنظيرتها البحرية عبارة عن حجرة مرتفعة الجدران مجردة من كل زخرف تغطيها قبة بسيطة ترتكز فى الأركان على أربع طاقات. وهى تختلف فى مظهرها عن القباب المملوكية من حيث الاهتمام بزخرفة جدرانها وتعدد حطاتها ومقرنصاتها ، وبالقبتين شباكان يفتحان على إيوان القبلة ويعتبران من النماذج الجميلة للنجارة العربية فهما مصنوعان من الخشب المجمع على هيئة أشكال هندسية تحصر بينها حشوات من الخشب والسن محفور بها زخارف دقيقة. وبصدر إيوان القبلة وزرة رخامية يتوسطها محراب مكسو بالرخام الملون بجواره منبر بسيط أمر بعمله الأمير على أحد أمراء الجراكسة. ويدل سقف الإيوان القبلى المحلى بالنقوش المذهبة على ما كانت عليه باقى أسقف الإيوانات الأخرى من جمال وبهاء. وبأعلى وجهات الإيوانات الأربعة المشرفة على الصحن طراز مكتوب به آيات قرآنية حفرا فى الحجر وتتوجها شرفات مورقة. وعلى جانبى فتحتى الإيوانين البحرى والقبلى أربع صفف تنتهى بمقرنصات ذات دلايات فتح بها أربعة أبواب : البابان المتقابلان من جهة إيوان القبلة يؤدى أحدهما إلى القبة البحرية والثانى إلى القبة القبلية وإلى باب خلفى للمسجد ، والبابان الآخران يؤدى أحدهما إلى طرقة موصلة للمدخل الرئيس للمسجد والآخر إلى دورة المياه. أما وجهة المسجد فتنحصر أهميتها فى المدخل الجميل الذى يتكون من صفة بصدرها الباب وعلى جانبيها صفتان معقودتان يحيط بعقديهما وعقود الشبابيك التى تعلو الباب طراز مكتوب به آيات قرآنية ولقب المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء 770 هجرية. كما يوجد طراز آخر يعلو مكسلتى المدخل مكتوب به آية قرآنية واسم المنشئ أيضا. ويغطى صفة المدخل مقرنصات ذات دلايات تكون فى مجموعها منظرا خلابا يسترعى النظر شكلها الفريد وما اشتملت عليه من زخارف دقيقة وبقايا نقوش مذهبة. وقد حلى الجذء العلوى من وجهة المدخل حول المقرنص بزخارف محفورة فى الحجر ، وعلى يمين المدخل حوض لسقى الدواب يعلوه كتاب وعلى يساره سبيل وركب على فتحته حجاب من الخشب المجمع بأشكال هندسية جميلة كتب بأعلاها اسم المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء 770 هجرية. 

الشجب والتنديد ماينفعووووووووووووووش - والواو هنا انتوا عارفين بتاعة ايه -

----------


## boukybouky

> تصورى ليكى حق يا بوووكى أنا أقترح إن كل واحد منكم ياخد نقطة
> لأن المسجدين صورة طبق الأصل
> 
> الفرق الوحيد موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة


على فكرة nefer اصلاً موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة بيختلف بإختلاف زاوية الصورة

و بالتالي لا يصبح فرق ....

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المسجدين غير متطابقين على الإطلاق
المئذنة والقبه كلاهما مختلف فى كل مسجد تماماً عن الآخر
تمااااااااااااااااااااااماً - والألف هنا برضه معروفه ليه -
هوا بالشبابيك ولا إيه ؟ 
الدارسون للعمارة الإسلامية  يعرفون جيداً أن هناك فرق فيما بين المسجدين
أخى العزيز nefer 
أنظر إلى صورتى المسجدين جيداً ستعرف أن هناك الكثير من الفروق فيما بين المسجدين

الأمير الجاى اليوسفى كان زوج أم السلطان شعبان
ومن المؤكد أن المسجدين أقامهما نفس مجموعة المعماريين 
ولهذا جاء تشابه إلى حدً ما فى بعض أجزاء المسجدين
ولكن يبقى الإختلاف فيما بين المسجدين كبير
والإختلاف واضح وجلى فيما بين المئذنتين مما لايجعل أى أحد يقول بأن المسجدين متطابقين

ياجماعة إحنا لسه بدرى
ومش هنعيط من أولها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الأخت قلب مصر 
لو سمحتى سجلى نقطة
نقطة
واحدة
بس

----------


## nefer

> على فكرة nefer اصلاً موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة بيختلف بإختلاف زاوية الصورة
> 
> و بالتالي لا يصبح فرق ....
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



علشان كده أنا حطيت ليكى صور من نفس الزاوية للمقارنة الصحيحة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يا عالم يابتوع العمارة الإسلامية
حد يحضر معانا هنا لو سمحتم
برجاء النظر إلى الزخرفة والتشكيل المعمارى الخاص بقبة ومئذنة كل مسجد على حدة

الموضوع هنا عينك مش غينك
الفرق واضح تماماً
دا غير مدخل المسجدين
وموقع القبة والمئذنة فى كل مسجد
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ياقلب مصر
لو سمحتى سجلى نقطة
كفاية الحلقة بتاعة امبارح
اللى مالهاش أصل ولا تاريخ

----------


## nefer

> يا عالم يابتوع العمارة الإسلامية
> حد يحضر معانا هنا لو سمحتم
> برجاء النظر إلى الزخرفة والتشكيل المعمارى الخاص بقبة ومئذنة كل مسجد على حدة
> 
> الموضوع هنا عينك مش غينك
> الفرق واضح تماماً
> دا غير مدخل المسجدين
> وموقع القبة والمئذنة فى كل مسجد
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



يا حكيم عيون 
نقطتك مضمونة يا عمى 
لكن أنا باوضح حقبقة التشابه 
و نقطة المئذنة و القبة أشرت إليها سابقا 
لا تقلق

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم


هي المسابقة ملغية النهاردة ؟

ولا بتاع ام السلطان شعبان ده هو بتاع اليوم 

حد يفهمني

----------


## nefer

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> هي المسابقة ملغية النهاردة ؟
> 
> ولا بتاع ام السلطان شعبان ده هو بتاع اليوم 
> 
> حد يفهمني


نحن فى الإنتظار 
فيما يبدو إن قلب مصر عندها ضيوف اليوم و مشغولة
أو فيه مشكلة فى النت
ما تقلقش يا حازم
ممكن تكون بعض التوابل على الموضوع للتشويق

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لعل المانع خير ..
بلاش نقط
بس فين المسابقة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

...................^.......................
...................^.......................
............ //... ^ ... \\ ...............
............\\ ...........// ...............
.........\\ ......() ........// ............
.......\\. .......|| ...........// .........
......// .........|| ............\\.........
........// .......|| ..........\\...........
........\\. ..................// ..........
......\\........................// ........

رمضان كريم*

----------


## boukybouky

> *[size="3"]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لعل المانع خير ..
> بلاش نقط
> بس فين المسابقة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> رمضان كريم*


شوفت بقى النقطة بتاعتك عملت ايه في قلب مصر  ::mm:: 

اهي خلتها مش قدرت تيجي للحلقة العاشرة  :: 

هي بخير و ان شاء الله  هتيجي النهاردة بحلقة جديدة

و خلاص علي قولك بلاش نقطة  ::   :: 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boukybouky
					

شوفت بقى النقطة بتاعتك عملت ايه في قلب مصر 

اهي خلتها مش قدرت تيجي للحلقة العاشرة 

هي بخير و ان شاء الله  هتيجي النهاردة بحلقة جديدة

و خلاص علي قولك بلاش نقطة  

في رعاية الله ،،


النقطة بتاعتى أنا برضه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الحمد لله إن قلب مصر بخير
فى انتظار الحلقة 

الكام قولتى ؟
العاشرة ؟
ماشى أنا مش هَعِد وراكى
وعلى قولك
بلاش نقطة ليكى طبعا * 

*...................^.......................
...................^.......................
............ //... ^ ... \\ ...............
............\\ ...........// ...............
.........\\ ......() ........// ............
.......\\. .......|| ...........// .........
......// .........|| ............\\.........
........// .......|| ..........\\...........
........\\. ..................// ..........
......\\........................// ........

رمضان كريم*

----------


## قلب مصر

ازيكم يا جماعة عاملين ايه
معلش اعذروني على حلقة امبارح اللي فلتت منى كدة 
بس غصب عني 
حصل عندي لخبطة في الوقت والنت كان مش متظبط معايا

تعالوا نشوف نتيجة الحلقة التاسعة كانت إيه  :Banned2: 




> ياسااااااااااااااااااااااااااتر
> الألف هنا      زهق
> مجموعة ( مسجد ومدرسة أم السلطان شعبان ) بالدرب الأحمر
> ياقلب مصر
> دى مسابقة مش عقاب !!!!!!!!!!!!



إجابة صحيحة 100 % 
وفعلا الصورة لمجموعة أم السلطان شعبان
المكونة من مدرسة ومسجد أقامهم السلطان شعبان حفيد قلاوون لوالدته 

ومعلش متزهقش كدة بسرعة أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :Fear2: 
الصورة فعلا تلخبط وتحير  :: 
لكن أنا حبيت أجيب صورة نستفيد كلنا من معرفة هيا ايه ولمين ...

وألف مبروك حصولك على النقطة الثانية ليك في المجموعة الجديدة من الإجابات  :hey: 

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> نقول مسجد الشيخ درويش العشماوي


أخى العزيز حازم  :: 
ياريت تقولنا مين الشيخ درويش العشماوي علشان معنديش أي فكرة عنه 





> على ما أظن مسجد السبع بنات فى باب الخلق


أخى العزيز نفر سعيدة بأنك لحقت تجاوب معانا في مرة  :f: 
لكن زي ما شوفت أن الجامع مكانش السبع بنات الموجود في باب الخلق

----------


## قلب مصر

> دلوقتي اصلا مسجد الجاي اليوسفي و السلطان شعبان التشابه بينهم كبير جداً
> 
> نفس الشبابيك و التقسيمات بتاعة الواجهة و التصميم 
> 
> مش ينفع تجيبي يا قلب مصر مسجدين متطابقين تقريبا كده 
> 
> انا اشجب و اندد و اعترض كمان... علشان يبقى توكيد ثلاثي
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


هو فعلا يا بوكي الشبابيك والتقسيمات بتاعة الواجهة والتصميم متشابهة ومتطابقة 
لكن المئذنة والقية مختلفين تماما بالفعل وزي ما باين في الصورتين
لو بصينا في القبة الخاصة 
بجامع ألجاي اليوسفي
حتلاقي أن الخطوط فيها نازلة بزاوية ميل


لكن لو شوفتي قبة جامع أم السلطان شعبان  حتلاقي الخطوط نازلة من القبة بشكل رأسي مش بزاوية ميل




ودا فرق جوهري يوضح طبعا أن الجامعين مختلفين
بخلاف الاختلافات في المئذنة اللي واضحة من الصور  :: 


وبرضه إن شاء الله في المرات القادمة حراعي مسألة التشابه وأحاول أجيب آثار تكون مختلفة في شكلها العام عن بعض  :: 
علشان ميحصلش الخلط اللي حصل 
وطبعا واضح إلى حد كبير ما قال حكيم عيون  أن المعماريين اللي خططوا لبنائهما هما نفس المجموعة 
لأن فعلا ألجاي اليوسفي كان زوج أم السلطان شعبان وتم بناء الجامعين في نفس الفترة الزمنية 





> تصورى ليكى حق يا بوووكى أنا أقترح إن كل واحد منكم ياخد نقطة
> لأن المسجدين صورة طبق الأصل
> 
> الفرق الوحيد موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة


أهلا بيك أخى العزيز نفر
بيتهيألي كدة الصور المقربة وضحت أن الفرق الوحيد مش في موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة فقط ولكن في معمار القبة نفسها والمئذنة واختلافهما في كلا الجامعين   :: 






> على فكرة nefer اصلاً موقع القبة بالنسبة للمئذنة بيختلف بإختلاف زاوية الصورة
> 
> و بالتالي لا يصبح فرق ....
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


لا في فرق بقى وقولناه قبل كدة  :Mad: 

 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

قبل ما انزل الحلقة الجديدة 
أحب أعتذر للجميع مرة أخرى عن التأخير في حلقة اليوم العاشر من المسابقة
وبشكر بوكي جدا على تبليغها الرسالة بأن النهاردة إن شاء الله حيكون في حلقة جديدة

وبإذن الله اليوم الذي سيتم فيه تعويض الحلقة المفقودة سأبلغكم قبله بفترة كافية حتى يكون عند الجميع علم بذلك
وانتظروني النهاردة إن شاء الله مع الحلقة العاشرة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة العاشرة

أهلا بيكم معانا جميعا  :f: 

حقدم لكم النهاردة صورة لجامع أثري

و ..........

كدة حيتعرف  :: 

تعالوا نشوف الصورة ونعرفه منها



ياترى الصورة لأي من الجوامع الأثرية في مصر


مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد الجيوشي بالمقطم

في رعاة الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

لما تقولي صح و الا غلط ابقى انزل المعلومات

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه دا هي الصورة كانت سهلة كدة  :: 

الإجابة صحيحة طبعا يا بوكي  :hey:   :hey: 

تخيلي بقى أني أول مرة أشوف جامع الجيوشي في صورة وكنت فاكراه أثر صعب  :: 

يالا بقى اديني المعلومات

ألف مبروك يا قمراية النقطة الجديدة معانا  :: 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

جامع الجيوشي (498 هـ )

شيد هذا المسجد على حافة جبل المقطم مشرفا على قلعة صلاح الدين. وقد أنشأه الوزير الفاطمى بدر الجمالى أمير الجيوشى سنة 478 هجرية = 1085م هو زاوية صغيرة تقع علي حافة جبل المقطم خلف القلعة و المدخل يعلوه مئذنة فريدة في شكلها و لها أهمية خاصة بالنسبة لتطور المآذن في مصر، وهى تقع أعلى المدخل مباشرة وتبتدئ من سطح المسجد ببدنة مربعة تنتهى بحطتين من المقرنص يعلوهما مكعب ثم مثمن تغطيه قبة. ويعتبر المقرنص المنتهية به البدنة المربعة أقدم مثل لهذا النوع من الزخرف بمصر. أما تخطيط هذا المسجد فعلى غير المألوف فى مساجد القاهرة إذ يتطرق الإنسان من الباب الواقع فى منتصف الوجهة الغربية إلى دركاة على يمينها سلم يؤدى إلى المئذنة وعلى يسارها غرفة مسقوفة بقبو مصلب ومن هذه الدركاة يصل الإنسان إلى صحن مكشوف على يمينه ويساره حجرتان مستطيلتان ويتصدره عقد كبير يرتكز على زوجين من الأعمدة الرخامية وعلى جانبيه عقدان صغيران وتؤدى هذه العقود إلى إيوان القبلة الذى يشمل على رواق أمامى مسقوف بثلاثة قبوات مصلبة به ثلاث فتحات معقودة تؤدى الفتحة الوسطى منها إلى حيز مربع أمام المحراب تغطيه قبة محمولة رقبتها المثمنة بواسطة طاقية واحدة فى كل ركن من أركان المربع ويحلى هذا المربع من أعلى طراز من الكتابة الكوفية المزخرفة كما يحلى قمة القبة إطار دائرى مكتوب فيه بالخط الكوفى آيات قرآنية و يعتبر المحراب قطعة فنية نادرة المثال تمثل دقة الزخارف الجصية في العصر الفاطمي. وتؤدى الفتحتان الأخريان إلى إيوانين صغيرين على يمين المربع ويساره ويغطى كليهما قبو مصلب. ويعتبر محراب هذا المسجد من أجمل المحاريب الجصية وأحسنها صناعة فقد جمع بين دقة الحفر فى الجص وجمال التفريغ فيه وهو يشمل على إطارين من الكتابة الكوفية المزخرفة تحصر بينهما زخارف جميلة تملأ توشيحتى عقد المحراب ويتوج أعلاه طراز به زخارف مفرغة لم يبق سوى القليل منها. 

على فكرة انا بجيب بس معلومات معمارية عن الأثر ربما يكون فيه معلومات تاريخية تانية  :: 
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

تسلم ايديكي يا بوكي على المعلومات الرائعة عن مسجد الجيوشي 
واكيد طبعا المعلومات التاريخية حتكون رائعة بنفس روعة جامع الجيوشي الأثري
 :f:   :f:  
الله بس فين المشجعين النهاردة راحوا فين  :: 
مشغولين في ايه يا ترى   ::

----------


## boukybouky

> تسلم ايديكي يا بوكي على المعلومات الرائعة عن مسجد الجيوشي 
> واكيد طبعا المعلومات التاريخية حتكون رائعة بنفس روعة جامع الجيوشي الأثري
>   
> الله بس فين المشجعين النهاردة راحوا فين 
> مشغولين في ايه يا ترى


تسلمي يا قمر 

يا ام يوسف نحن نعمل في صمت  :mazika3: 

و شعارنا أفعال لا أقوال  :4: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Red Devil

انا جديد معاكو هنا    ممكن ابقا اشترك معاكو هنا ولا ايه النظام  
ولا افضل معا المشجعين ههههههههههههه

----------


## nefer

> تسلم ايديكي يا بوكي على المعلومات الرائعة عن مسجد الجيوشي 
> واكيد طبعا المعلومات التاريخية حتكون رائعة بنفس روعة جامع الجيوشي الأثري
>   
> الله بس فين المشجعين النهاردة راحوا فين 
> مشغولين في ايه يا ترى


المشجعين أهم حيوية و عزم و متابعة من بعيد
عفوا كنت خارج الخدمة ليوم واحد فى زيارة خاطفة للمدينة المنورة  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane: 
و ما زلنا متابعين 
بالتوفيق للثنائى 
بوووووكى بووووكى و حكيم عيون  ::no3::  ::no3:: 
حصانا السباق الأوحدان  :y:  :y:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الحادية عشرة

أهلا بيكم معانا جميعا  :f: 

معانا النهاردة صورة لبيت أثري جميل

له ذكرى تاريخية 








يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة لأي البيوت الأثرية في مصر

منتظراكم

وبتمنى أن الصورة تكون مش صعبة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

بقدم اعتذاري للجميع عن التأخير المفاجئ في حلقة امبارح أيضا
وللأسف مشاكل النت عندي انتهت بقطع النت تماما  :: 
وبقالي أكتر من ساعة بحاول اظبط المسابقة وداخلة من التليفون مش من الدي اس ال
فأرجو المعذرة من الجميع وإن شاء الله المشكلة تتحل قريبا واقدر انزل الحلقات اللي فاتتنا في وقت قريب

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا جديد معاكو هنا    ممكن ابقا اشترك معاكو هنا ولا ايه النظام  
> ولا افضل معا المشجعين ههههههههههههه


أهلا بيك معانا Red devil  :f: 
نورت أبناء مصر
ياريت تشترك معانا طيعا تنورنا
ولازم تكون في صفوف المشاركين المتفاعلين معانا
ويارب تعرف حل المسابقة النهاردة  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> المشجعين أهم حيوية و عزم و متابعة من بعيد
> عفوا كنت خارج الخدمة ليوم واحد فى زيارة خاطفة للمدينة المنورة 
> و ما زلنا متابعين 
> بالتوفيق للثنائى 
> بوووووكى بووووكى و حكيم عيون 
> حصانا السباق الأوحدان


أهلا بالمشجع الكبير nefer  :f: 

أحنا عايزين حضرتك دايما في نطاق الخدمة وتتابع معانا على طول
لكن طالما أنها زيارة للمدينة المنورة فهي مكان جميل وسماح المرة دي

ومنتظرينك تجاوب معانا
أكيد في فرصة  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه هيا الصورة صعبة كدة  :: 
طب مافيش حد يقول على حلول حتى لو كانت غلط ونصححها مع بعض
ونستبعد الخطأ نعرف الصح  ::

----------


## boukybouky

الصورة فعلاً يا قلب مصر مش واضحة 

مختلط الامر معايا لأكتر من بيت الحقيقة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## the_chemist

> الحلقة الحادية عشرة
> 
> أهلا بيكم معانا جميعا 
> 
> معانا النهاردة صورة لبيت أثري جميل
> 
> له ذكرى تاريخية 
> 
> 
> ...


معلهش يا أم يوسف

أول مرة آجى هنا و الإجابة هتبقي غلط أكيد

بس محاولة

دا صورة بيت السحيمى

----------


## قلب مصر

> الصورة فعلاً يا قلب مصر مش واضحة 
> 
> مختلط الامر معايا لأكتر من بيت الحقيقة
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


طب يا بوكى انتى شايفة انه ممكن يكون بيت مين 
يعني قوليلي اقتراحاتك للحل واقولك إذا كانت صح أو خطأ
بحيث نستبعد الخطأ

----------


## قلب مصر

> معلهش يا أم يوسف
> 
> أول مرة آجى هنا و الإجابة هتبقي غلط أكيد
> 
> بس محاولة
> 
> دا صورة بيت السحيمى


أهلا أهلا أخي العزيز أبو أمنية  :f:   :f: 
منور صندوق الدنيا
أنا في انتظار حضرتك من زمان
لأني عارفة أن حضرتك حتقدر تعرف معانا كتير من الآثار الإسلامية في مصر
هو للأسف مش بيت السحيمي وعلى فكرة بيت السحيمي كان في حلقة سابقة معانا

بس فكر تاني وتعالي

وعلى فكرة البيت الموجود معانا اقترن بحاجة مهمة في التاريخ المصري مش فقط أنه بيت معماري أثري

----------


## boukybouky

طيب نقول اول احتمال 

بيت الست وسيلة

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

> طيب نقول اول احتمال 
> 
> بيت الست وسيلة
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


هو مش بيت الست وسيلة ، وهو من البيوت المقترن أساميها بأسماء رجال وليست سيدات

وقوليلي تاني اقتراحاتك وان شاء الله نقرب المعلومة مع كل محاولة

----------


## boukybouky

طيب هو بيت و الا قصر؟

----------


## قلب مصر

لا هو بيت مش قصر يا بوكى  :: 

ومعلومة كمان أن تاريخه بيرجع للقرن الثامن عشر
يعني بقاله كدة تقريبا اكتر من 300 سنة  ::

----------


## boukybouky

طيب بصي بقى آخر رد لي في الحلقة ديه 

بيت السناري ...

و ساعات بشك انه بيت الكريدلية 

و يمكن يكون لا ده و لا ده  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

هوه للأسف يا بوكى مش بيت السناري ومش بيت الكريدلية
ايه رأيك لو تفكري بعيد شوية وتبعدي شوية كمان  :: 


أنا حقوم علشان السحور وبكرة الصبح إن شاء الله أتابع معاكم 
وإن شاء الله تتوصلوا للحل الصحيح  :f:

----------


## nefer

سؤال صعب جدا 
لكن
أنا أظن و الله أعلم أنه بيت الهراوى
و بالمناسبة بووووكى بووووكى عملت موضوع عن هذا البيت منذ عام بالضبط فى 14-9-2007 و هذا هو رابط الموضوع 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread80964.html

----------


## boukybouky

قلب مصر تقريباً بتعذبنا هههههههههههههه

ايه يا ام يوسف ما تيجي شوية تقولي لنا شوية معلومات طيب عن البيت 

الصورة ديه مشغولات خشبية بتتعمل في كل البيوت الأثرية القديمة  :: 

في إنتظار معلومة كده و الا كده  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

> سؤال صعب جدا 
> لكن
> أنا أظن و الله أعلم أنه بيت الهراوى
> و بالمناسبة بووووكى بووووكى عملت موضوع عن هذا البيت منذ عام بالضبط فى 14-9-2007 و هذا هو رابط الموضوع 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread80964.html


أهلا بيك أخى الكريم nefer  :f: 

معلش هو لازم كل كام حلقة سهلة كدة ييجي سؤال صعب  :: 
هو للأسف مش بيت الهراوي  :No: 
وحقول معلومات زيادة في المشاركة الجاية
وحمد وقت حل حلقة امبارح لحد الساعة 1.00 بإذن الله قبل ما انزل الحلقة الجديدة
بتمنى أنكم توصلوا للحل بسرعة

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر تقريباً بتعذبنا هههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه يا ام يوسف ما تيجي شوية تقولي لنا شوية معلومات طيب عن البيت 
> 
> الصورة ديه مشغولات خشبية بتتعمل في كل البيوت الأثرية القديمة 
> 
> في إنتظار معلومة كده و الا كده 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


معلش يا بوكي  :Nono:  اتعذبتوا معايا النهاردة

الحلقة صعبة بس المكان جميل 

طب أنا حسهل عليكم المعلومات شوية

البيت الموجود في الصورة معانا بعيد زي ما قولتلكم

مش من البيوت الموجودة في القاهرة

موجود في مكان تاني مليان برضه آثار إسلامية

أهو مفيش أسهل من كدة بقى

وخصوصا أني بقولكم أن المكان له ذكرى تاريخية ماشي ذكرى تاريخية  :hey: 

وعلى فكرة بقى الذكرى التاريخية مش بأسم صاحب البيت اللي البيت بأسمه

لا الذكرى التاريخية مرتبطة بأسمين تانيين معروفين في التاريخ المصري من 300 سنة

يالا إن شا الله محد حوش
اهو قولت معلومات كتير
يالا بقى الحقوا النقطة قبل الساعة واحدة  :Fear2:

----------


## boukybouky

طيب نفكر من تاني و نقول 

 منزل حسين عرب كلى بمدينة رشيد 

؟؟؟؟؟

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

انتى قربتي شوية بس مش هو  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

طب هيا ايه الذكرى التاريخية المرتبطة ببيت حسين عرب كلي يا بوكي

----------


## hazem3

بيت القاضي مثلا


هههههههههههه
صعبة اوي 

ايه رايكم بيت القاضي ده والله ما عارف الا انه اجتمع فيه محمد علي و عمرمكرم باين 

صح

1813 حاجة كده 


نكتة انا صح؟

----------


## boukybouky

مش ذكري و لا احزنون الحكاية و ما فيها انه دلوقتي اصبح متحف رشيد  :: 

و بعدين قربتي يا بوكي  بعدتي يا بوكي  انا تعبت الحقيقة  ::mm::

----------


## قلب مصر

لا مش بيت القاضي يا أستاذ حازم  ::

----------


## hazem3

دار بن لقمان انا برمي اسامي وبس

----------


## قلب مصر

لا اكيد لو كان متحف رشيد كان بقى معروف تمام 
يالا اديكم عرفتوا انه في رشيد
بقت سهلة قوي قوي

----------


## قلب مصر

بس سؤال الأول هيا دار ابن لقمان في رشيد

----------


## hazem3

طب منزل عصفور

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه يا جماعة راجعوا الأئار الموجودة في رشيد وانتو تعرفوا البيت على طول  :: 
اديني قولتلكم الطريقة اهو

----------


## boukybouky

طيب ممكن يكون منزل الميزوني 

علي اساس انه جد الست زبيدة اللي تزوجت من القائد مينو القائد الثالث للحملة الفرنسية على مصر

اللي اشهر إسلامه بعد ذلك ...اعتقد ديه ذكرى تاريخية  ::

----------


## hazem3

حضرتك شوفتي الرد

----------


## boukybouky

و لو مش كده يبقى ممكن يكون منزل القناديلي 

هو اللي تاريخه يعود للقرن الثامن عشر

----------


## hazem3

بتيقلي انتي صح يا استاذة بوكي

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز حااااااااااااااااازم  :: 

مش منزل عصفور  ::

----------


## hazem3

استاذة بوكي ينهار انا فاتح صفحة فيها البيوت ينفع احطها كلها ولا ايه


بهزر

----------


## قلب مصر

> طيب ممكن يكون منزل الميزوني 
> 
> علي اساس انه جد الست زبيدة اللي تزوجت من القائد مينو القائد الثالث للحملة الفرنسية على مصر
> 
> اللي اشهر إسلامه بعد ذلك ...اعتقد ديه ذكرى تاريخية


اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::nooo:: 
احمدك يارب
المسابقة اتحلت  :Poster Oops: 
انا قولت خلاص الحلقة دي معقدة ومحدش حيعرف يحلها
وكنت حاخدكم رحلة لرشيد نشوف ايه الأخبار هناك ونزور البيت 

فعلا هو بيت الميزوني 
والذكرى التاريخية انه هو دا البيت الذي أقام فيه مينو بعد اسلامه وزواجه من زبيدة "غادة رشيد"
ومينو هو قائد الحملة الفرنسية بعد مقتل كليبر على يد سليمان الحلبي


ألف مبروك يا بوكى  :hey:   :hey: 
الحلقة دي جامدة وتستاهل خمسين نقطة مش نقطة واحدة  :Love: 
لكن بالتأكيد المعلومة حتكون جميلة للكل 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

لولللللللي
مبروك يا بوكي
الحلقة دي كانت جملي :: 
كنت متابعة معاكم من امبارح
عشان اعرف ايه البيت الجميل ده

وبيب بيب بوكاية علي طووووووووول :f: 
قلب مصر مساء الفل :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش اعذروني على ما برد بتكونوا كتبتوا ردود تانية
لأني للأسف داخلة على النت من المودم وبطي

----------


## قلب مصر

> لولللللللي
> مبروك يا بوكي
> الحلقة دي كانت جملي
> كنت متابعة معاكم من امبارح
> عشان اعرف ايه البيت الجميل ده
> 
> وبيب بيب بوكاية علي طووووووووول
> قلب مصر مساء الفل


مساء الجمال يا أم احمد  :f: 
ايوة الحلقة دي كانت حالة متعسرة 
بس الحمد لله العسر اتفك والحلقة اتحلت 

بس سيبك انتى ايه رأيك في البيت الجميل دا  :: 

نورتيني  :Kiss2:

----------


## boukybouky

تصدقي بجد هموتك  :: 

انا طلعت روحي حقيقي و لو هتبقى بقية الحلقات كده تبقى مصيبة

روقي كده يا جميلة و هاتي حاجات حلوة 

و عايزة تقيمين بدل واحد المرة دي  ::   :: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

> تصدقي بجد هموتك 
> 
> انا طلعت روحي حقيقي و لو هتبقى بقية الحلقات كده تبقى مصيبة
> 
> روقي كده يا جميلة و هاتي حاجات حلوة 
> 
> و عايزة تقيمين بدل واحد المرة دي  
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


حتموتيني  :Robot: 
 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

أنا حاسة اني حطلع آخر الشهر من المسابقة دي ببطحة في دماغي  :O O: 

الف مبروك فوزك في المجموعة الثانية ليكي في المسابقة يا بوكى  :good:  :good: 
 وحصولك على التقييم الثاني عن فوزك الصعب المستحق  ::no1:: 

شوفتي بقى النقطة دي كانت نقطة فارقة علشان كدة كان لازم تكون صعبة وتطلع الروح  :Smart: 

 :f2:   :f2: 


استعدوا بقى للحلقة الجاية حتكون في الوقت من 1.00 إلى 1.30

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثانية عشرة

أهلا بيكم معانا تاني بعد الحلقة العصيبة بتاعة امبارح

معانا النهاردة صورة لجامع جميل 

مميز قوي بأنه نسخة مصغرة من جامع تاني كبير




يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة لأي جامع في مصر

منتظرة اقتراحاتكم في الحل

وإن شاء الله الحلقة النهاردة تكون أسهل 

من حلقة امبارح شوية يعني مش كتير  :Blink: 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

طب مفيش اي تسهيلات يعني في القاهرة كده يعني اصله في كذا حاجة شبه بس في اختلافات جذرية

----------


## nefer

مسجد و مدرسة القاضى عبد الباسط


[IMG]javascript ::o: penNamedWindow('viewer','widget/viewer_popup.jsp?language_id=3&name=Plc-IS-5415&element_id=30758&mode=1n',670,480)[/IMG]


مسجد ومدرسة القاضى عبد الباسط 823 هجرية = 1420م. يقع هذا المسجد بالخرنفش أنشأه فى سنة 823 هجرية =1420م القاضى عبد الباسط الذى كان ناظر الخزانة والكسوة الشريفة فى أيام الملك المؤيد شيخ المحمودى ومن المقربين إليه ، وفى أيام الأشرف برسباى أسندت إليه الوزارة والاستادارية - نظارة الخاصة الملكية. وللمسجد وجهتان يقوم عند تلاقيهما سبيل يعلوه كتاب وله مدخلان يقع أحدهما بالوجهة الشرقية والثانى بالوجهة البحرية ويتكون كل منهما من صفة معقودة بمقرنصات وله باب خشبى حلى بالنحاس المزخرف على شكل سرة مستديرة فى الوسط وأربعة أركان يحصرها من أعلى وأسفل طراز مكتوب. وتقوم المنارة بالوجهة البحرية وهى تكاد تكون صورة طبق الأصل من منارة جامع المؤيد المنشأة فى نفس التاريخ ، وقد بنى هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد إذ يتكون من صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعة إيوانات يتوسط صدر إيوان القبلة محراب حجرى بسيط يجاوره منبر خشبى دقيق الصنع طعمت حشواته بالسن والزرنشان وهو يعتبر من المنابر التى بلغت فيها دقة الصناعة شأوا عظيما. وأرض إيوان القبلة والصحن مفروشة بالرخام الملون بتقاسيم هندسية جميلة ، ويدل سقفا السبيل والطرقة الموصلة من الباب الشرقى للصحن وما بهما من نقوش جميلة مذهبة على ما كانت عليه أسقف المسجد من أبهة وجمال. وقد شملت إدارة حفظ الآثار العربية هذا المسجد بعنايتها فقامت فى السنين الأخيرة بترميم وإصلاح منبره كما قامت بتكملة قمة منارته.
 قامت هذه المنشأة بأكثر من وظيفة، فهي في المقام الأول مسجد جامع كانت تؤدى فيه الصلاة الجامعة، يؤكد ذلك المئذنة والمنبر المعد للخطبة، كما قامت المنشأة بوظيفة مدرسة يؤكد ذلك المدارس الفرعية الملحقة بالمكان وتؤكده النصوص التأسيسية الموجودة على الواجهة وعلى الصحن. كما ألحقت بهذه المنشأة وحدة خيرية هي سبيل ماء بأعلاه كتاب لتعليم الأيتام. وفي عصر لاحق أضيفت إلى المنشأة وظيفة جنزية. 

وتتبع هذه المنشأة ما يسمى بالنظام الإيواني حيث تتكون من صحن مغطى بسحابة من القماش السميك محاط بأربع إيوانات، وسبيل للعامة، ملحق بكتاب، وتطل على الطريق بواجهتين. كما أن لها مئذنة رشيقة مكونة من منطقتين مثمنتين يظهر على طرازها التأثر بمئذنة المؤيد شيخ، ولها منبر جميل من الحشوات المجمعة مطعم بالعاج والصدف. والحشوات عبارة عن ألواح تستخدم لملء الفراغات بين الدعامات.

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة ألف ألف مبروك أخي العزيز نفر  :f: 
فعلا هو مسجد القاضي عبد الباسط

برافو بجد  :hey:   :hey:  

مبروك حصولك على أول نقطة ليك معانا في المسابقة 
والمعلومات رائعة عن مسجد القاضي عبد الباسط

بوووكي ، حكيم عيون ظهر لكم منافس قوي وشديد  :y: 


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز حازم  إن شاء الله يكون لك حظ معانا وتكسب في المرات القادمة بإذن الله

ومتقلقش إذا لقيت في أي مرة أن الحلقة صعبة أكيد حعمل تسهيلات للحل 

وبجد سعيدة بوجودكم جميعا

وسعيدة كمان بفوز أخى العزيز nefer معانا في المسابقة 

مبروك للجميع 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nefer

> إجابة صحيحة ألف ألف مبروك أخي العزيز نفر 
> فعلا هو مسجد القاضي عبد الباسط
> 
> برافو بجد   
> 
> مبروك حصولك على أول نقطة ليك معانا في المسابقة 
> والمعلومات رائعة عن مسجد القاضي عبد الباسط
> 
> بوووكي ، حكيم عيون ظهر لكم منافس قوي وشديد


يااااااااااااااه أخيرا لحقت المسابقة و حليت صح  :Cool:  :Cool: 

شكرا ليكى يا قلب مصر على إطرائك الجميل  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
و بعدين أنا مش منافس لبوووكى و حكيم عيون ولا حاجة  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2: 

و إن شاء الله متابعكم من صفوف المشجعين أو المتنافسين  :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops: 
بس يا ريت ألحق أشوفها قبل أن يحلوها

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة عشرة

أهلا بيكم معانا أبناء مصر الكرام

النهاردة حقدم حلقة بعتبرها سهلة 

وهيا لجامع أثري من الجوامع المصرية الجميلة

شكله من الخارج رائع

ومن الداخل جميل بشكل غير معقول

ايه رأيكم لو تشوفوا صور ليه معايا في حلقة النهاردة من الخارج ومن الداخل







يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة لأي أثر في مصر

منتظراكم وأنا عارفة أن الحل سهل جدا النهاردة  :Cool: 

أهو علشان محدش يقول صعب صعب صعب   :Biggrin: 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الأمير سرغطمش
شارع الصليبة

----------


## hazem3

لما نشوف مسجد الرفاعي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الأمير صرغطمش
شارع الصليبة
السيدة زينب
بجوار مسجد ابن طولون
ههههه الكى بورد فى الأول عملت الصاد سين

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد الأمير سرغطمش
> شارع الصليبة


إجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :hey:   :hey: 
عاش من شافك  :: 

هو مسجد ومدرسة الأمير صرغتمش الموجود في شارع الصليبة الممتد من السيدة زينب وحتى القلعة

وتكسب معانا النقطة الثالثة ليك وتحصل على مجموعة النقاط الثانية لحضرتك وتحصل على التقييم الثاني في المسابقة

ألف ألف مبروك  :f2: 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> لما نشوف مسجد الرفاعي


معلش أخى العزيز حازم الإجابة مش صحيحة هارد لك

بس بجد أنا سعيدة بمحاولاتك الرائعة للوصول للحل

كل الشكر ليك على تواجدك الجميل معانا دايما في المسابقة

وفي انتظارك دايما
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nefer

مبروك يا حكيم عيون 
و طالما وصلت متأخر سأشارك بمعلومات عن المسجد 

مسجد و مدرسة الأمير صرغتمش

 مسجد ومدرسة الأمير صرغتمش 757 هجرية = 1356م. يقع هذا المسجد بشارع الخضيرى ملاصقا للزيادة الغربية لجامع أحمد بن طولون أنشأه فى سنة 757 هجرية = 1356م الأمير سيف الدين صرغتمش الذى اشتراه الناصر محمد بن قلاون سنة 737 هجرية = 1337م ولم يهتم بأمره فظل طول حكمه خامل الذكر. وفى ولاية الملك المظفر حاجى ابن الناصر محمد ثم فى ولاية أخيه الصالح محمد كبر شأنه وصار يرجع إليه فى كل أمر وتعاظم نفوذه فى أيام السلطان حسن وتوفى سنة 759 هجرية = 1358م. بنى هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد فهو يتكون من صحن مكشوف تشرف عليه أربعة إيوانات أكبرها إيوان القبلة الذى يشمل على ثلاثة أقسام القسم الأوسط منها تغطيه قبة مرتفعة بأركانها مقرنصات خشبية أنشئت فى سنة 1940م محل القبة القديمة التى هدمت أواخر القرن التاسع عشر. ووجد القبة أعلى المحراب ظاهرة عمارية شاهدناها فى كثير من الجوامع السابقة وإن لم نشاهدها فى المساجد المشيدة على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد. وهى فى هذا المسجد تعتبر منيرة انفرد بها دون غيره من المساجد السابقة واللاحقة. ويقوم بصدر هذا الإيوان محراب من الرخام الملون وسط وزرة رخامية أهم ما يسترعى النظر فيها مرتبتان من الرخام الأبيض حفرت بكل منهما زخارف بارزة على شكل سرة فى الوسط وأربعة أركان وطرازان فى أعلى وأسفل المرتبة مكتوب فيها اسم المنشئ متشابهة فى ذلك للكسوة النحاسية لضلف أبواب بعض المساجد المملوكية. أما المنبر فحادث ويرجع تاريخه إلى سنة 1118 هجرية = 1706م. ويحيط بالصحن بين فتحات الإيوانات الأربعة خلا وحلت عقود أبوابها بصنج من الرخام الأبيض والأسود كما فرشت أرضه بالرخام الملون يتوسطها مكان الوضوء تغطيه قبة لم يبق منها سوى الأعمدة الرخامية التى كانت تحملها. وإذا ما ترك الإنسان الصحن واتجه إلى الإيوان الغربى وجد على يساره بابا يؤدى إلى الضريح تتوسطة تركيبة رخامية دقيقة الصنع. وكان يكسو جدرانه وزرة من الرخام الملون لم يبق سوى بعض أجزاء منها ويغطى الضريح قبة ترتكز على أركان المقرنص المتعدد الحطات بشكل يختلف عن مقرنصات القبة التى تعلو المحراب ويحلى رقبة القبة كما يحلى حائط الضريح من أعلى شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون برسومات دقيقة. أما الواجهة فمقسمة إلى صفف فتح بها نوافذ سفلية وأخرى علوية من الجص المفرغ بأشكال هندسية دقيقة وتتوجها بقايا شرفات مسننة ويكون الجزء البارز منها وجهة القبة التى ترتكز على رقبة أسطوانية بدائرها طراز من الكتابة تعلوه ثلاثة صفوف من المقرنصات تشغل الحيز الناشئ من زيادة تنفيخ القبة عند مبدئها عن محيط الرقبة الحاملة لها وهى فى شكلها هذا تختلف عن الشكل المألوف فى القباب المملوكية. ويقع المدخل فى الطرف البحرى للواجهة وهو على النظام المألوف فى مداخل المساجد تغطيه من أعلى طاقية مجوفة بأسفلها مقرنصات جميلة وفوق مكسلتيه على الجانبين طراز مكتوب به اسم المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء. وتقوم المنارة على يسار المدخل وهى مبنية من الحجر الأبيض والأحمر ومؤلفة من ثلاث طبقات : السفلية منها مثمنة وتنتهى بمقرنصات تكون الدورة الأولى للمنارة ، والطبقة الثانية مثمنة أيضا وتنتهى بمقرنصات تكون الدورة الثانية ، أما الطبقة الثالثة فتشمل على ثمانية أعمدة رخامية تحمل الخوذه. وقد قامت إدارة حفظ الآثار العربية بفك هذه المنارة لخللها وأعادت بناءها سنة 1935م كما قامت بتجديد أرض الصحن الرخامية سنة 1945م.

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 

ألف ألف شكر على المعلومات الرائعة عن مسجد ومدرسة الأمير صرغتمش
بشكرك على روحك الرياضية الجميلة وعلى تشجيعك الرائع للفائزين
وبشكرك على تجاوبك المستمر مع المسابقة
في انتظارك إن شاء الله وتكون دايما معانا من الفايزين
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أشكرك جدا يا أخ nefer
ومبروك حضرتك حلقة امبارح
أيوه كده عاوزين منافسين

معلومات بسيطة أوى عن المسجد
مسجد الأمير سيف الدين صرغتمش
وهو مملوكى
كان مع السلطان محمد بن قلاوون
والمسجد فى شارع الصليبة بالسيدة زينب
بجوار مسجد بن طولون مباشرة فى منتصف الشارع

وباقى المعلومات فى الطريق

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> إجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  
> عاش من شافك 
> 
> هو مسجد ومدرسة الأمير صرغتمش الموجود في شارع الصليبة الممتد من السيدة زينب وحتى القلعة
> 
> وتكسب معانا النقطة الثالثة ليك وتحصل على مجموعة النقاط الثانية لحضرتك وتحصل على التقييم الثاني في المسابقة
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك


الأخت العزيزة / قلب مصر
أشكرك على السؤال عنى
وأشكرك على التقييمات الجميلة دى
موضوعك يستحق المتابعة لأنه مش مجرد مسابقة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ودايماً بخير
رمضام كريم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*مسجد الأمير صرغتمش الناصري


مسجد و مدرسة الأمير صرغتمش الناصري مسجد أثري مملوكي بناه الأمير صرغتمش الناصري في القطائع بجوار مسجد أحمد بن طولون مباشرة ، و موقعه حالياً في شارع الصليبة بحي السيدة زينب بالقاهرة .


 إنشاء المسجد
شيده الأمير سيف الدين صرغتمش الناصري من مماليك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون في ربيع الأخر سنة 757هـ ، و خصصها لتدريس الحديث ، و الفقه الحنفي ، و كانت معقلاً مزدهراً للفقهاء الحنفية في القرنين الثامن و التاسع .


الوصف المعماري
يتكون هذاالمدرسة من أربعة إيوانات يتوسطها صحن مكشوف ، تتوسطه فسقية ذات قبة خشبية محموله علي ثماني اعمدة رخامية.

أكبر هذه الإيوانت إيوان القبلة تتصدره القبلة التي تزينها أشرطه رخامية ملونة و لها طاقية منقوشة و بجوارها المنبر ، و يرلاحظ أن المحراب تغطيه قبة ، و بذلك تكون أقدم قبة قاهرية تقوم على محراب .

و توجد حول صحن المسجد أبواب الخلاوي و هي مكسوة بالرخام الأبيض و الأسود ،و في الركن القبلي للإيوان الغربي باب القبة .

و الواجهة الرئيسية للمسجد هي الغربية و القبة في طرفها القبلي ، و كذلك المئذنة و المدخل الرئيس ، و هو حافل بالمقرنصات و الزخارف النباتية .

و مئذنة المسجد حجرية رشيقة على الطراز القاهري المملوكي البديع ، و ارتفاعها عن سطح الأرض أربعون متراً ، و عن سطح المسجد 24.60 متراً ، و تتكون من ثلاث طبقات ، الأوليان مثمنتان ، و الثالثة تتكون من أعمدة رخامية تحمل مقرنصات لطيفة فوقها خوذة منقوشة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*مسجد الأمير صرغتمش الناصري
-----------------------      
مسجد أثري مملوكي بناه ( الأمير سيف الدين صرغتمش الناصري و هو من مماليك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ) في ربيع الأخر سنة 757هـ في القطائع بجوار مسجد أحمد بن طولون مباشرة ، و موقعه حالياً في شارع الصليبة بحي السيدة زينب بالقاهرة ، و خصصها لتدريس الحديث ، و الفقه الحنفي ، و كانت معقلاً مزدهراً للفقهاء الحنفية في القرنين الثامن و التاسع . 


مسجد ومدرسة الأمير صرغتمش 757 هجرية = 1356م. 

يقع هذا المسجد بشارع الخضيرى ملاصقا للزيادة الغربية لجامع أحمد بن طولون أنشأه فى سنة 757 هجرية = 1356م الأمير سيف الدين صرغتمش الذى اشتراه الناصر محمد بن قلاون سنة 737 هجرية = 1337م ولم يهتم بأمره فظل طول حكمه خامل الذكر. وفى ولاية الملك المظفر حاجى ابن الناصر محمد ثم فى ولاية أخيه الصالح محمد كبر شأنه وصار يرجع إليه فى كل أمر وتعاظم نفوذه فى أيام السلطان حسن وتوفى سنة 759 هجرية = 1358م. 

بنى هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد فهو يتكون من صحن مكشوف تشرف عليه أربعة إيوانات أكبرها إيوان القبلة الذى يشمل على ثلاثة أقسام القسم الأوسط منها تغطيه قبة مرتفعة بأركانها مقرنصات خشبية أنشئت فى سنة 1940م محل القبة القديمة التى هدمت أواخر القرن التاسع عشر. 

ووجد القبة أعلى المحراب ظاهرة عمارية شاهدناها فى كثير من الجوامع السابقة وإن لم نشاهدها فى المساجد المشيدة على نظام المدارس ذات التخ طيط المتعامد. 

وهى فى هذا المسجد تعتبر منيرة انفرد بها دون غيره من المساجد السابقة واللاحقة. 

ويقوم بصدر هذا الإيوان محراب من الرخام الملون وسط وزرة رخامية أهم ما يسترعى النظر فيها مرتبتان من الرخام الأبيض حفرت بكل منهما زخارف بارزة على شكل سرة فى الوسط وأربعة أركان وطرازان فى أعلى وأسفل المرتبة مكتوب فيها اسم المنشئ متشابهة فى ذلك للكسوة النحاسية لضلف أبواب بعض المساجد المملوكية. 

أما المنبر فحادث ويرجع تاريخه إلى سنة 1118 هجرية = 1706م. 

ويحيط بالصحن بين فتحات الإيوانات الأربعة خلا وحلت عقود أبوابها بصنج من الرخام الأبيض والأسود كما فرشت أرضه بالرخام الملون يتوسطها مكان الوضوء تغطيه قبة لم يبق منها سوى الأعمدة الرخامية التى كانت تحملها. 

وإذا ما ترك الإنسان الصحن واتجه إلى الإيوان الغربى وجد على يساره بابا يؤدى إلى الضريح تتوسطة تركيبة رخامية دقيقة الصنع. 

وكان يكسو جدرانه وزرة من الرخام الملون لم يبق سوى بعض أجزاء منها ويغطى الضريح قبة ترتكز على أركان المقرنص المتعدد الحطات بشكل يختلف عن مقرنصات القبة التى تعلو المحراب ويحلى رقبة القبة كما يحلى حائط الضريح من أعلى شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون برسومات دقيقة. 

أما الواجهة فمقسمة إلى صفف فتح بها نوافذ سفلية وأخرى علوية من الجص المفرغ بأشكال هندسية دقيقة وتتوجها بقايا شرفات مسننة ويكون الجزء البارز منها وجهة القبة التى ترتكز على رقبة أسطوانية بدائرها طراز من الكتابة تعلوه ثلاثة صفوف من المقرنصات تشغل الحيز الناشئ من زيادة تنفيخ القبة عند مبدئها عن محيط الرقبة الحاملة لها وهى فى شكلها هذا تختلف عن الشكل المألوف فى القباب المملوكية. 

ويقع المدخل فى الطرف البحرى للواجهة وهو على النظام المألوف فى مداخل المساجد تغطيه من أعلى طاقية مجوفة بأسفلها مقرنصات جميلة وفوق مكسلتيه على الجانبين طراز مكتوب به اسم المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء. 

وتقوم المنارة على يسار المدخل وهى مبنية من الحجر الأبيض والأحمر ومؤلفة من ثلاث طبقات : السفلية منها مثمنة وتنتهى بمقرنصات تكون الدورة الأولى للمنارة ، والطبقة الثانية مثمنة أيضا وتنتهى بمقرنصات تكون الدورة الثانية ، أما الطبقة الثالثة فتشمل على ثمانية أعمدة رخامية تحمل الخوذه. 

وقد قامت إدارة حفظ الآثار العربية بفك هذه المنارة لخللها وأعادت بناءها سنة 1935م كما قامت بتجديد أرض الصحن الرخامية سنة 1945م.* 
منقول

*رمضان كريم*

----------


## boukybouky

قلب مصر بتعتذر يا جماعة انها مش هتقدر تنزل المسابقة النهاردة

هي عندها مشكلة في الانترنت 

ربنا يسهل و تتحل بسرعة 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة عشرة

أهلا بيكم معانا في مسابقتنا صندوق الدنيا

اعذروني امبارح وأنا بحضر للمسابقة الكمبيوتر هنح والصور طارت بعد ما رفعتها

وللأسف كل دا لأني بدخل من على المودم 

فاعذروني لحين تصليح النت وإن شاء الله حعوض الحلقات المفقودة


النهاردة معانا صورة لأثر جميل وسهل 

حعرض له 3 صور من تصويري ليه وبأكثر من زاوية

علشان تقدروا تتعرفوا عليه بشكل أسرع







مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

طيب نقول سبيل خسرو باشا 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سبيل خسرو باشا

----------


## boukybouky

يقع هذا السبيل في شارع المعز لدين الله أمام مجموعة السلطان قلاوون، ويعتبر أقدم الأسبلة العثمانية الباقية بمدينة القاهرة. 

ورغم إنشاء هذا السبيل في العصر العثماني إلا إنه يعد امتداداً للنموذج المحلي المصري في تخطيط الأسبلة، والسبيل مستقل غير ملحق بأبنية أخرى، وقد أنشأ هذا السبيل خسرو باشا أحد ولاة مصر في العصر العثماني. 

ويتكون السبيل من حجرة مستطيلة بها شباكا تسبيل يطل الشباك الأول على شارع المعز في الجهة الجنوبية الغربية، ويطل الشباك الآخر على الجهة الشمالية الشرقية حيث الإيوان الشمالي الغربي للمدرسة الصالحية، ويدخل للسبيل من ممر خلف المدرسة الصالحية، وحجرة التسبيل مفروشة من الداخل برخام ملون على هيئة مستطيلات ومربعات ودوائر ومعينات ومثلثات. 

والسقف مغطى ببراطيم خشبية، وأسفل السقف إزار خشبي به كتابات، ويقابل الشباكين من الداخل دخلات رأسية ثلاث في كل جهة كانت الدخلة الوسطى من كل منهما تحوي الشاذروان أو اللوح الرخامي الذي ينساب عليه الماء. 

ونصل للكتاب فوق السبيل عن طريق سلم حديدي حديث، وحجرة الكتاب تأخذ نفس تخطيط حجرة السبيل، وتطل واجهتا الكتاب على الخارج بعقدين متجاورين يرتكزان على دعامة في الوسط.

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## قلب مصر

ايوة برافو عليكي يا بوكي الإجابة صحيحة  :hey:   :hey: 
ألف مبروك  ويالا ابتدي جمعي في نقاط المجموعة الثالثة  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## nefer

مبرووك يا بوكى  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
حظك حلو أنا لسه داخل الآن :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## boukybouky

> مبرووك يا بوكى 
> حظك حلو أنا لسه داخل الآن


الله يبارك فيك nefer و مبروك لك انت كمان معلش مش باركت لك من وقتها  :hey: 

الحلو هو مشاركتك معنا في المسابقة تسلم يا رب 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة عشرة

أهلا بكل أبناء مصر الكرام

صورنا النهاردة لأثر مصري رائع بيحمل قيم جمالية وفن معماري رائع





ها يا ترى مين عرف الصورة لأي أثر من آثارنا الرائعة الجمال

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

اعتقد ده بيت السناري

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

لا استني ديه وكالة الغوري

----------


## قلب مصر

لا يا بوكي مش بيت السناري  :: 

جربي تاني وتعالي قوليلي الحل ايه

----------


## قلب مصر

لا برضه هو مش وكالة الغوري

فكري شوية حتلاقي الحل سهل

----------


## hazem3

مش عارف بس هو شبه قصر الامير بشتاك

----------


## قلب مصر

لا ياحازم هو مش قصر الأمير بشتاك برضه  :: 

دوروا شوية
وشوفوا الشكل العام للمكان يشبه أيه من الأشكال المعمارية للآثار الإسلامية

----------


## hazem3

طب في اي تسهيل انا مش لاقي غير حاجات شبه 

منها القصر وبيت السحيمي

----------


## boukybouky

طيب قولي معلومة يا قلب مصر 

نقرب بها من المكان شكلنا الصعب بس اللي بنعرفه  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

طب انا حقرب لكم شوية  :: 
الأثر الموجود معانا النهاردة 
هو مش بيت ولا قصر

----------


## hazem3

> طب انا حقرب لكم شوية 
> الأثر الموجود معانا النهاردة 
> هو مش بيت ولا قصر




كده حضرتك قربتيها محضرتك قولتي كده لما قولتيلنا شوفوا انهوا نوع لا عايزين تسهيل بجد ده في القاهرة ده

----------


## قلب مصر

ايوة الأثر موجود في القاهرة
ما طلعناش النهاردة رحلة رشيد  ::

----------


## hazem3

طب هو وكالة هو فين استاذ حكيم ونفر 

ولا  استاذة بوكي اختفت فين

----------


## قلب مصر

أنت بتسأل ولا بتجاوب يا حازم
أصل سؤالك هو إجابتك  :: 

يالا بقى قول الأسم بسرعة علشان تتحسبلك النقطة

----------


## hazem3

انا مقلتش غير وكالة وكان سؤال 

وقلبت وكالات مصر كلها ملقتشش شبهه

----------


## boukybouky

طيب نجرب تاني و نقول 

وكالةا لسلطان الأشرف أبو النصر قايتباى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وكالة بازرعة

----------


## nefer

وكالة الغورى

----------


## nefer

مبروك يا حكيم عيون
هى صح
وكالة بازرعة

تعتبر وكالة بازرعة أحد أشهر الوكالات في مصر، وتقع في منتصف حارة (التمبكشية) وهى حارة من حارات حي الجمالية بالقاهرة القديمة، وتاريخ الوكالة يعود للقرن السابع عشر، وتحديدا إلي عام 1669م ، وقد عرفت باسم (الكخيا)، ومنذ عام 1796 م عرفت الوكالة باسمها الحالي (بازرعة) حين اشتراها تاجران شقيقان من عائلة بازرعة باليمن وخصصاها لتجارة الحبوب.*تصميم الوكالة*

تشغل الوكالة مساحة إجمالية تقدر بـ1050 مترا مربعا، وللوكالة واجهه واحدة رئيسية تقع علي حارة التمبكشية يبلغ طولها 25مترا ويبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 14 مترا، يزينها مجموعة من المشربيات الجميلة الصنع من خشب الخرط، مدخل الوكالة يمتاز بأنه جميل الشكل ويتزين بالحلية الزخرفية التي تعبر عن روعة فن العمارة الإسلامية. 

هذا الفن يبرز أيضا في بوابة الوكالة، فهي عبارة عن ضلفتان من الخشب الصلب المتين مصفح بشرائح من الحديد، ومركب عليه مغلاق خشبي (ضبة) مطعمه بالعاج والصدف.

ويفتح باب الوكالة علي الفناء الذي يتوسط الوكالة ويطلق علية (الصحن)، وهو عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة الشكل تقريبا، وكان يستخدم لعرض البضاعة وممارسة أعمال البيع والشراء، حيث تفتح عليه الحواصل المتجاورة التي في الطابق الأرضي والتي يبلغ عددها 25 حاصلا تتوزع علي أضلاع الوكالة الأربع.

ثم يأتي الطابق الأول العلوي ويسمي أحيانا بالطابق المسروق، حيث تتميز به وكالة بازرعة عن غيرها من الوكالات، ويتكون هذا الطابق من حواصل أيضا والتي تختلف في مساحة كل حاصل عن الأخر، وتوجد في بعضها دخلات في الحائط تمثل دولاب حائطي لحفظ الغلال، كما يوجد درابزين خشبي علي حافة الممر المطل علي الفناء. *وحدات إعاشة*

يضيف رجائي قائلا: "لم تقتصر وكالة بازرعة علي التجارة فقط فقد كانت تعتبر مجمعاً تجارياً وسكنياً، فإلي جانب حواصل الدور الأرضي والأول العلوي، كان تصميم الأدوار العليا مراعيا للتجار الغرباء الذين يفدون علي الوكالة من مختلف الأقطار والدول وتقتضي متابعتهم لأعمالهم وتجارتهم أن يقيموا بالوكالة حتى تنتهي هذه الأعمال، حيث جاء التصميم ليشـتمل علي وحدات سكنية وتسمى وحدات الإعاشة".

وكل وحدة من هذه المساكن عبارة عن ردهة وحجرة أو حجرتين وقد يلحق بها حمام صغير ، ويبلغ عدد هذه الوحدات 19 وحدة ولم تكن جميعها متماثلة في الحجم، لكن يجمع بينها أنها في تصميمها جميعا تتكون من طابقين رأسيين يتصلان ببعضهما البعض عن طريق سلالم داخلية.

وكانت في كل حجرة شباك رئيسي يعتبر سمة بارزة في المسكن ويطلق عليه المشربية، وهذه المشربيات تطل على فناء الوكالة، وعدد هذه المشربيات التي تطل على الفناء 29 مشربية، وهناك 8 مشربيات تطل على حارة التمبكشية من الواجهة، ليصبح العدد الكلى لمشربيات الوكالة 37 مشربية.

وعند بداية ترميم وكالة بازرعة كان حوالي ثلثيها مدمرا، والشروخ تصيب معظم حوائطها، وقد بدأ المجلس الأعلى للآثار العمل فيها منذ عام 1996، فتمت بها عمليات ترميم أعادت في النهاية وكالة بازرعة إلي صورتها الأولي لتكون غاية في الجمال، وتحفة للعمارة الإسلامية في العصر العثماني، وقد تم افتتاح وكالة بازرعة في 18 مارس 2001.

----------


## nefer

> طب هو وكالة هو فين استاذ حكيم ونفر 
> 
> ولا  استاذة بوكي اختفت فين



معلهشى يا حازم أنا دائما أعود متأخرا لظروف عملى 
و يكفينا التشجيع و الإستفادة من المعلومات
و أنا با قترح عليك نعمل رابطة للمشجعين ( ألتراس يعنى )
يعنى إحنا بتوع التمثيل المشرف
واحد أهلاوى ( إنت ) و واحد زملكاوى ( أنا )
يعنى إحنا نشجع بإسم شعب مصر كله
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لك منى خاص تحياتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أخى العزيز nefer
بالعكس انت وحازم مش مجرد مشجعين
الموضوع ثرى بيكم
ومعلوماتك ذات قيمة وفيها جهد عالى
بشكرك جدا 
وكل سنة وانت طيب اخى الكريم
أنا كمان النهاردة كان عندى شغل 
ورجعت متأخر وقلت انه خلاص
الحلقة نزلت وصاحب النصيب كسب
وكانت المفاجأة إنى لاقيتكم لسه محتارين
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين
ودايما على خير


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## قلب مصر

> وكالة بازرعة


فعلا الإجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 

مبروك حصولك على أول نقطة في المجموعة الثالثة من النقاط

واعتذر عن التأخير في الرد لمشاكل النت التي لم تحل حتى الآن

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

تسلم أيدك أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
معلومات رائعة جدا عن وكالة بازرعة
بشكرك لتجاوبك الرائع والجميل مع المسابقة
وتشجيعك الرائع لجميع المتسابقين
كل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

النهاردة للأسف مش حيكون في مسابقة صندوق الدنيا
لأن سرعة النت البطيئة جدا أدت لاستحالة رفع أي صور خاصة بالمسابقة النهاردة
لكن بوعدكم أن كل الحلقات المفقودة قبل نهاية شهر رمضان حتكون اتعوضت
وبإذن الله بكرة حيكون معانا حلقتين مش حلقة واحدة فقط

انتظرونا غدا وحلقتين من مسابقة صندوق الدنيا وميعادنا من بعد الفطار ولحد السحور

----------


## boukybouky

يعني بذمتك جاية علي اول ليلة وترية و تقولي هتنزلي حلقتين  ::mm:: 

يلا حلال بقى علي اللي هيكون موجود  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش يا بوكي  :f:  
والله الوقت أنا عارفة أنه ضيق 
لكن ححاول أني أنزل برضه حلقتين في الأيام الغير وترية علشان يكون الكل متواجد
وألحق أخلص الحلقات قبل الأيام الأخيرة 

الحلقة السادسة عشرة

أهلا بيكم دايما معانا  :f: 

صورتنا النهاردة حتكون لمكان رائع وجميل

حنشوف فيها صورة لجامع مصري جميل 





مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

ومتنسوش النهاردة حيكون لينا لقاء تاني مع الحلقة السابعة عشر

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

المدرسة المحمودية (جامع الكردي

----------


## قلب مصر

لا يا حازم هو مش المدرسة المحمودية
هو جامع سهل ومعروف قوي 
يعني الحلقة النهاردة سهلة مش صعبة متفكروش في الصعب  :: 

فكر تاني ومستنياك  ::

----------


## hazem3

اصل في كتير شبهه بس الاختلافات 
جامع السلطان المؤيد شيخ

----------


## قلب مصر

طب أنا حسهل الإجابة شوية
هو جامع من جوامع آل البيت
يالا بقى أظن أسهل من كدة مفيش
حتعرفه يعني حتعرفه  ::

----------


## hazem3

مسجد السيدة نفيسة 

انا عايز اقول كده بس في صور مش باين فيها

----------


## hazem3

المشكلة اني من اسكندرية ولما باجي القاهرة بروح اه زيارات بس مش كتير 

ومرحتش مساجد كتير بس اوعد حضرتك اني هلزق فيها زي ما لزقت هناك

----------


## قلب مصر

يا كرم الله أيوة كدة   :4:  :4:  :4: 
ألف مبروك أخي العزيز حازم الإجابة صحيحة جدا  :hey:   :hey:   :hey: 
هو مسجد السيدة نفيسة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها

وتحصل معانا على أول نقطة ليك في المسابقة
ألف ألف مبروك  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
 :f2:   :f2: 

يالا شد حيلك معانا في باقي الحلقات  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

أنت تنور معانا دايما يا حازم  :f: 
وفي انتظار معلومة عن مسجد السيدة نفيسة
 :f2:

----------


## hazem3

سجد السيدة نفيسة 1314 هجرية = 1897م. السيدة نفيسة هى بنت الحسن بن زيد بن الحسن بن على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنه، ولدت بمكة ونشأت بالمدينة، وقدمت إلى مصر فى سنة 193 هجرية = 809م وأقامت بها إلى أن توفيت فى سنة 208 هجرية = 824م حيث دفنت فى منزلها وهو الموضع الذى به قبرها الآن والذى عرف فيما بعد بمشهد السيدة نفيسة، وكانت سيدة صالحة زاهدة تحفظ القرآن وتفسيره.

ويقال إن أول من بنى على قبرها هو عبيد الله بن السرى بن الحكم أمير مصر. وفى سنة 482 هجرية = 1089م أمر الخليفة الفاطمى المستنصر بالله بتجديد الضريح كما أمر الخليفة الحافظ لدين الله فى سنة 532 هجرية = 1138م بتجديد القبة.

وفى سنة 714 هجرية = 1314/ 15م أمر الناصر محمد بن قلاون بإنشاء مسجد بجوار المشهد وفى سنة 1173 هجرية = 1760م جدد الضريح والمسجد الأمير عبد الرحمن كتخدا. ولما أتلف الحريق قسما كبيرا من المسجد فى سنة 1310 هجرية = 1892/ 93م أمر الخديو عباس باشا الثانى بإعادة بنائه هو والضريح وتم ذلك فى سنة 1314 هجرية = 1897م وهو المسجد القائم الآن بالحى المعروف باسمها.

ووجهة المسجد الرئيسة يتوسطها المدخل وهو بارز عن سمتها ومرتفع عنها تغطيه طاقية مقرنصة وتقوم أعلاه منارة رشيقة بنيت مع الوجهة على الطراز المملوكى، ويؤدى هذا المدخل إلى دركاة يصل الإنسان منها إلى داخل المسجد وهو عبارة عن حيز مربع تقريبا مسقوف بسقف خشبى منقوش بزخارف عربية جميلة ويعلو منتصف البائكة الثانية منه شخشيخة مرتفعة، وهذا السقف محمول على ثلاثة صفوف من العقود المرتكزة على أعمدة رخامية مثمنة القطاع.

ويتوسط جدار القبلة محراب مكسو بالقاشانى الملون البديع وفى طرف هذا الجدار وعلى يمين المحراب باب يؤدى إلى ردهة مسقوفة بوسط سقفها شخشيخة حليت بنقوش عربية ومن هذه الردهة يصل الإنسان إلى الضريح بواسطة فتحة معقودة وبوسطه مقصورة نحاسية أقيمت فوق قبر السيدة نفيسة، ويعلو الضريح قبة ترتكز فى منطقة الانتقال من المربع إلى الاستدارة على أربعة أركان من المقرنص المتعدد الحطات.

ومن الطرائف الأثرية التى نقلت من مشهد السيدة نفيسة ذلك المحراب الخشبى المتنقل الذى صنع للمشهد بين سنتى 532-541 هجرية = 1137- 1147م والمودع الآن بدار الآثار العربية مع محرابين خشبيين آخرين صنع أحدهما للجامع الأزهر والثانى لمشهد السيدة رقية، وفيها تتمثل دقة صناعة النجارة الفاطمية ويتجلى بهاؤها.

----------


## nefer

> معلش يا بوكي  
> والله الوقت أنا عارفة أنه ضيق 
> لكن ححاول أني أنزل برضه حلقتين في الأيام الغير وترية علشان يكون الكل متواجد
> وألحق أخلص الحلقات قبل الأيام الأخيرة 
> 
> الحلقة السادسة عشرة
> 
> أهلا بيكم دايما معانا 
> 
> ...





مسجد السيدة نفيسة

مبروك يا حازم

سبقتنى بثوانى

----------


## قلب مصر

معلومات رائعة عن مسجد السيدة نفيسة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها
كل الشكر ليك حازم على معلوماتك الجميلة
 :f2:   :f2: 

وانتظرونا جميعا في تمام الواحدة مع الحلقة السابعة عشر من مسابقة صندوق الدنيا

----------


## قلب مصر

فعلا هو مسجد السيدة نفيسة أخى العزيز nefer  :f: 

لكن أخي العزيز حازم سبق وجاوب

إن شاء الله تلحق المرة الجاية

في انتظارك وفي انتظار جميع المتسابقين مع الحلقة السابعة عشر في الساعة الواحدة بإذن الله

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

> لكن أخي العزيز حازم سبق وجاوب



فعلا سريع انا اوي 

محدش هيقدر يسبقني انا هستني الحلقة الجديدة مع اني عايز انام وعارف اني هحلها مع ظهور الدجال

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة عشرة

أهلا بيكم معانا مرة تانية النهاردة

صورتنا النهاردة لجامع جميل قوي وله طابع معماري مميز





يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة لأي جامع من جوامع مصر المحروسة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

قمت بتعديل رابط الصورة التانية لأنها مكانتش ظاهرة

----------


## hazem3

جامع الصالح طلائع

----------


## nefer

> جامع الصالح طلائع



مضبوط و برده سابقنى    :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
مبرووووووووووووك   :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

جامع الصالح طلائع 555 هجرية = 1160م. يقع هذا الجامع خارج باب زويلة أنشأه الصالح طلائع بن رزيك وزير الفائز بنصر الله عاشر الخلفاء الفاطميين بمصر سنة 555 هجرية = 1160م. وتخطيطه من الداخل لا يختلف عما تقدم عليه من الجوامع إذ يتألف من صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعة أروقة مسقوفة أكبرها رواق القبلة الذى يشتمل على ثلاثة صفوف من العقود المحمولة على أعمدة رخامية ويشتمل كل من الأروقة الثلاثة الأخرى على صف واحد فقط وجميع عقود الجامع محدبة الشكل وهى مبنية بالطوب على حين بنيت حوائط الجامع الأربعة من الخارج بالحجر ومن الداخل بالطوب وهى ظاهرة انفرد بها هذا الجامع. ويحلى حافة عقود رواق القبلة طرز من الكتابة الكوفية المزخرفة كما تحلى خواصرها أطباق مستديرة مفرغ وسطها بأشكال هندسية يحيط بها إطارات زخرفية. ويعلو العقود نوافذ مربعة من الجص المفرغ وتربط أرجلها طبال وأوتار خشبية محلاة بزخارف محفورة. أما صدر رواق القبلة فيزين أعلاه شبابيك جصية مفرغة برسومات دقيقة محلاة بزجاج ملون تحف بها طرز من الكتابة الكوفية ويسود المحراب الذى يتوسط حائط القبلة البساطة التامة وقد غطيت طاقيته بالخشب المنقوش وإلى جواره منبر خشبى دقيق الصنع يستدل من الكتابة التاريخية الموجودة أعلى باب مقدمه على أنه من عمل الأمير بكتمر الجوكندار سنة 699 هجرية = 1299/ 1300م وهو الذى قام بترميم الجامع أيام الناصر محمد بن قلاون ويعتبر هذا المنبر رابع المنابر القديمة القائمة بمصر. وللجامع ثلاثة مداخل يتوسط أحدهما الوجهة البحرية ويتوسط الثانى الوجهة القبلية وكلاهما يقع فى بروز بسيط يغطى أعلاه عقد محدب حلى داخله بمخوصات تتشعع من عقد مسدود وكلتا الوجهتين مقسمة إلى صفف قليلة الغور تنتهى بعقود محدبة وتعتبر هذه الظاهرة - ظاهرة تقسيم الوجهات إلى صفف - الأولى من نوعها. وقد نسج على منوالها فى وجهة المدرسة الصالحية وقبة الصالح نجم الدين ثم اتبعت فيما جاء بعد ذلك من المساجد المملوكية. اما المدخل الغربى وهو المدخل الرئيس فيعلو فتحة بابه عتبة مزررة فرقها عقد عاتق وكان له باب خشبى ذو مصراعين قسمت وجهته الخلفية إلى حشوات محلاة بزخارف فاطمية جميلة وصفحت الوجهة الأمامية بألواح نحاسية ذات حشوات مفرغة بزخارف مملوكية وهذا الباب محفوظ بدار الآثار العربية وقد عمل الباب الحالى للجامع على مثال الجامع القديم تماما. ويتقدم هذا المدخل رواق محمولة عقوده المحدبة على أعمدة رخامية يكون مع حجرتين قائمتين على طرفيه وجهة الجامع الغربية التى تعتبر بنظامها هذا وجهة فريدة المثال. هذا ويحلى وجهتى الحجرتين المكتنفتين هذا الرواق صفتان تنتهى كل منهما بعقد مخوص تتشعع تخويصاته من جامة مستديرة بها حليات نجمية ويوجد بهذه الوجهة والوجهة البحرية بقايا طرازين من الكتابة الكوفية المشتملة على اسم الفائز بنصر الله ووزيره الصالح طلائع وألقابه وتاريخ التأسيس 555هجرية أما مئذنة الجامع الأصلية فكانت مقامة أعلى هذا المدخل ثم هدمت فى وقت ما وحلت محلها مئذنة ثانية هدمت كذلك. ويعتبر هذا الجامع من الجوامع المعلقة أى المنشأة مرتفعة عن منسوب الطريق كى يتيسر إنشاء حوانيت أسفلها للتجارة. وكان الخراب شاملا فى هذا المسجد إلى عهد قريب ، فقامت إدارة حفظ الآثار العربية فى السنين الأخيرة بتخلية وترميم ما تصدع من مبانيه وتكملته بحيث أصبح كما نشاهده الآن.

----------


## hazem3

تسلم ايدك بجد يا استاذ نفر علي المعلومات 

وشكرا لحضرتك جدا علي السمبقاة يا استاذة قلب مصر 

بالتوفيق 

تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## nefer

كده على ما أظن إنى ضمنت جائزة المشجع المثالى

----------


## hazem3

اسم المبنى:
جامع الصالح طلائع
الموقع/المدينة:
يقع الجامع في ميدان باب زويلة (حي الدرب الأحمر) مواجهاً لباب زويلة - أحد أبواب السور الجنوبي لمدينة القاهرة الفاطمية، أي أنه بني خارج سور المدينة, القاهرة, مصر
تاريخ المبنى
555 هـ / 1160 م
الفترة/الأسرة الحاكمة
العصر الفاطمي
راعي المبنى:
الصالح طلائع بن رزيك، وكان قد تولى الوزارة عام 549 هـ / 1154 م في عصر الخليفة الفاطمي الفائز بنصر الله (حكم في الفترة 549 – 555 هـ / 1154 – 1160 م).
وصف :
يعتبر هذا الجامع آخر جامع أنشئ في العصر الفاطمي في مصر، وقد اشتمل على مميزات معمارية قلّ أن تتوفر في جامع فاطمي آخر.

بني الجامع على ارتفاع 4 م من منسوب الشارع، وجُعل في أسفله حوانيت. ويطلق على هذا النمط من المساجد اسم "المساجد المعلقة"، وهو يعتبر أول مثال لجامع معلق في مصر. وقفت الحوانيت على الجامع، واستخدم ريعها لصيانته وتجديده. وقد اتبع هذا النظام من الوقف بعد ذلك في العصر المملوكي، فعلى سبيل المثال هو متبع في مدرسة الأشرف برسباي في القاهرة (بنيت عام 827 هـ / 1424 م).

للجامع أربع واجهات مبنية من الحجر، ويظهر في الأجزاء السفلى من واجهاته الشمالية والجنوبية والغربية واجهات الحوانيت التي تقع أسفله. الواجهة الرئيسية للجامع هي واجهته الغربية، وتتكون من خمسة عقود تكوّن رواق المدخل الذي يتقدّم المبنى، وهو ترتيب يظهر لأول مرة في المساجد في مصر، واقتبس من جامع أبي فتاتة في سوسة في تونس (بني عام 226 هـ / 841 م). وزخرف صدر رواق المدخل بحنيات تتوجها عقود مزخرفة بأشكال محارية مشعة وأفاريز نقش في داخلها آيات قرآنية كتبت بالخط الكوفي المزخرف تشبه زخارف واجهة الجامع الأقمر الفاطمي. ويعلو الحوانيت إفريز يتكون من أشكال مربعة مزخرفة بتنوع ظهر مثلها بعد ذلك في مدرسة الصالح نجم الدين أيوب (بنيت عام 647 هـ / 1249 م) في العصر الأيوبي، وتدل هذه الزخرفة على تقدم زخارف الحفر في الحجر في العصر الفاطمي.

المبنى مستطيل الشكل أبعاده 53.50 × 27 م، يتوسطه صحن مكشوف يوجد أسفله صهريج مياه، ويحيط بالصحن أربع مسطحات مسقوفة بها صفوف من الأعمدة تشكل أروقة. وأهم هذه المسطحات هو مسطح القبلة المكون من ثلاثة أروقة ذات عقود ترتكز على أعمدة رخامية. زخرفت حافات العقود من الداخل والخارج بكتابات من آيات قرآنية بالخط الكوفي المزهر، وهذه الزخرفة ظهرت سابقاً في الجامع الأزهر والجامع الأقمر. كما يوجد في جدار القبلة الذي يحتوي على المحراب شبابيك حديثة من الجص يحيط بها إفريز جصّي كتب فيه بالخط الكوفي آيات قرآنية. ويحتفظ متحف الفن الإسلامي في القاهرة بشباك جصّي أصلي من الجامع القديم. يوجد على يمين المحراب منبر خشبي يحتوي على حشوات هندسية مجمّعة بها زخارف نباتية محفورة، وهو من أعمال الأمير بكتمر في عام 699 هـ / 1299 م في عصر السلطان المملوكي الناصر محمد بن قلاوون (حكم ثلاث مرات في الأعوام 693 – 694هـ / 1294 – 1295م، و 698 – 708 هـ / 1299 – 1309 م، و 709 – 741 هـ / 1309 – 1340 م).

تشير بعض المصادر التاريخية إلى أن الصالح طلائع بنى هذا الجامع ليدفن فيه رأس سيدنا الحسين - حفيد سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا أن الخليفة الفاطمي الفائز بنصر الله رفض وقال "لا يكون إلا داخل القصور الزاهرة." وبني المدفن داخل القصر الكبير الفاطمي، ويوجد اليوم بقايا من المدفن بجوار جامع سيدنا الحسين في حي الحسين في القاهرة.


طريقة تأريخ المبنى
أرّخ المبنى بناءً على نقش كتابي في نهاية واجهته الغربية وأول واجهته الشمالية يحتوي على اسم المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء.

----------


## hazem3

> كده على ما أظن إنى ضمنت جائزة المشجع المثالى


لا حضرتك المتسابق المثالي

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة للمرة الثانية النهاردة أخي العزيز حازم  :f: 
أنت النهاردة لازم تتبخر  :: 

ما شاء الله عليك
وألف ألف مبروك حصولك على النقطة الثانية  :hey:   :hey: 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

الحمدلله 

وبالتوفيق للجميع 

تقبلوا خالص حبي وتقديري

----------


## قلب مصر

> تسلم ايدك بجد يا استاذ نفر علي المعلومات 
> 
> وشكرا لحضرتك جدا علي السمبقاة يا استاذة قلب مصر 
> 
> بالتوفيق 
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتي


هههههههههههه
أيوة السمبقاة دي تمام قوي  :W00t1: 
شوفت بقى بيحصل لخبطة بينك وبين سامح ليه  :notme: 
الشكر ليك ولوجودك ومتابعتك الرائعة
وإن شاء الله تفضل متابعنا على طول
وتحرز النقطة الثالثة كمان وتحصل على أول مجموعة نقاط معانا
 :f2:   :f2: 




> كده على ما أظن إنى ضمنت جائزة المشجع المثالى


أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
حضرتك فعلا المتسابق المثالي
وتكفي الروح الجميلة التي تتابع بها المسابقة بشكل مستمر وتشجيعك لكل الفائزين
ربنا يكرمك يارب
وإن شاء الله تكون معانا من الفايزين في الأيام القادمة
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nefer

بهذه المناسبة أحب أروى ليكم حكاية

عندما كنت أدرس فى كلية طب قصر العينى كان عميد الكلية العلامة ا.د/ خيرى السمرة ( رحمه الله ) يحرص دائما على إقامة المسابقات الرياضية و منح المتبارين جوائز قيمة.
و كان من عادته دائما إختيار آخر المتبارين فى المسابقات و يعطيهم جوائز خاصة منه شخصيا إصرارهم على التبارى حتى النهاية ( تمثيل مشرف ).
و على فكرة عمرى ما كسبت إنى كنت بالعب فى فريق كرة القدم للكلية ( حارس مرمى ) و ذلك حتى سنة تالتة و كان فريقى فى مسابقات الكلية بداية من سنة أولى نفوز بالمركز الثانى بعد فريق الفرقة السادسة و طبعا إحنا برده كان لنا جوايز مميزة منه لأننا أول فريق يفوز بمركز متفدم و أحنا فى سنة أولى
و على ما أظن أننى سأفوز بهذه الجائزة الآن

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أخى العزيز / حازم
أيوه كده
عاوزين المنافسين يكتروا
مبروك وبرافو عليك
وأشكرك على المعلومات

فاضلك نقطة وتحصل على تقييم
أمنياتى لك بالفوز
رمضان كريم 
وكل سنة وانت طيب*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أخى العزيز / nefer
قلتلك ان انت وحازم مش مجرد مشجعين
بشكرك جدا انت والأخ حازم على وجودكم الجميل
ودايما نلتقى على خير وود

أمنياتى لك بالفوز
أنا ثريت لك بعض النوضوعات فى قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى
حاجة جميلة
وجهد رائع أخى الكريم

كل سنة وانت طيب
رمضان كريم


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنًاء*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الأخت العزيزة / قلب مصر
بشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وعلى المعلومات اللى كلنا بنستفيد منها

فين الحلقات اللى قلتى عنها ؟
قلتى إن كل حلقة هتنزلى جزء معرفى خاص بيها فى القاعة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ورمضان كريم
ودايماَ بخير


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح 
والعمل الواعى المُبدع الينًاء*

----------


## ابن البلد

مسابقة جميله قلب مصر
تسلم ايدك
 :f:

----------


## hazem3

استاذة قلب مصر هي الحلقة النهاردة الساعة كام 

يمكن الحق

----------


## قلب مصر

> بهذه المناسبة أحب أروى ليكم حكاية
> 
> عندما كنت أدرس فى كلية طب قصر العينى كان عميد الكلية العلامة ا.د/ خيرى السمرة ( رحمه الله ) يحرص دائما على إقامة المسابقات الرياضية و منح المتبارين جوائز قيمة.
> و كان من عادته دائما إختيار آخر المتبارين فى المسابقات و يعطيهم جوائز خاصة منه شخصيا إصرارهم على التبارى حتى النهاية ( تمثيل مشرف ).
> و على فكرة عمرى ما كسبت إنى كنت بالعب فى فريق كرة القدم للكلية ( حارس مرمى ) و ذلك حتى سنة تالتة و كان فريقى فى مسابقات الكلية بداية من سنة أولى نفوز بالمركز الثانى بعد فريق الفرقة السادسة و طبعا إحنا برده كان لنا جوايز مميزة منه لأننا أول فريق يفوز بمركز متفدم و أحنا فى سنة أولى
> و على ما أظن أننى سأفوز بهذه الجائزة الآن


أهلا بك أخي الكريم nefer  :f: 


أرى أن حضرتك وبوجودك معنا تملك اكثر من التمثيل المشرف
فحضرتك تمدنا بمعلومات رائعة عن الآثار المصرية
كما أن حضرتك تنافس في الإجابة
اتمنى أن أجدك دائما بين صفوف المتسابقين 
وحضرتك فعلا مجهودك أكبر بكثير من كلمات الشكر 
تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الأخت العزيزة / قلب مصر
> بشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> وعلى المعلومات اللى كلنا بنستفيد منها
> 
> فين الحلقات اللى قلتى عنها ؟
> قلتى إن كل حلقة هتنزلى جزء معرفى خاص بيها فى القاعة
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> ورمضان كريم
> ...


أهلا بك أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
أنا اللي بشكر حضرتك على تواجدك ومتابعتك وتنافسك الجميل في المسابقة
وبالنسبة للحلقات هيا جاهزة جميعها ولكن ينقصها تنسيق العرض وهذا ما لا أستطيع القيام به في الوقت الحالي نتيجة مشاكل انقطاع النت
وإن شاء الله كل حلقات المسابقة سيكون لها موضوعات في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
بعد انتهاء المسابقة وسيتم الإعلان عنهم جميعا في موضوع المسابقة فور الانتهاء من كل موضوع

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير ربنا يخليك يارب

بشكرك جدا على متابعتك وإن شاء الله تتابع معانا على طول
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسابقة جميله قلب مصر
> تسلم ايدك


أهلا بيك أخي العزيز ابن البلد  :f: 
منور المسابقة فينك من زمان
منتظرين اشتراكك معانا في المسابقة

ربنا يخليك ويكرمك يارب وعايزينك تتابعنا على طول  إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> استاذة قلب مصر هي الحلقة النهاردة الساعة كام 
> 
> يمكن الحق


المسابقة جاية حالا بالا  :Bounce: 

إن شاء الله تلحق 
كنت برفع الصور 

يالا كله يستعد

----------


## hazem3

نحن بالانتظار

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثامنة عشرة

أهلا بكل أبناء مصر الطيبين

النهاردة معانا صور لجامع أثري جميل وأسمه كمان جميل









يا ترى مين حيعرف الصور لأي جامع من جوامعنا المصرية

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد الأقمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nefer

قبة و مدرسة السلطان الناصر محمد
يقع هذا المسجد - المدرسة (المدرسة الناصرية ) بشارع المعز لدين الله في موقع ما بين قبة الملك المنصور قلاوون ومسجد برقوق بدأ بإنشائه الملك العادل كتبغا المنصورى سنة 695 هجرية / 1295م عندما تولى ملك مصر بعد خلع الناصر محمد بن قلاوون سنة 694 هجرية / 1294م فشرع في البناء حتى وصل إلى مستوى الكتابات الظاهرة على واجهته.
مدرسة الناصر محمد بن قلاون

واجهة المسجد ، و تظهر بها الكتابات الزخرفية
عن الأثر
دولة الإنشاء 	المماليك البحرية
اسم المنشيء 	بدأه العادل كتبغا ، و أتممه الناصر محمد بن قلاوون  
سنة الإنشاء 	695 هجرية / 1295م
الموقع 	شارع المعز لدين الله
ملاحظات 	-


ثم حدث أن خُلِع الملك العادل قبل أن يتمه ، و تمت تولية الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ، فلما عاد الناصر محمد إلى ملكه سنة 698 هجرية / 1299م أمر بإتمامه فتم البناء في سنة 703 هجرية/ 1304م و نسب إليه.

شيد هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد ، فهو عبارة عن صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعة إيوانات لم يبق منها الآن غير اثنين : إيوان القبلة والإيوان المقابل له ، أما الإيوانان الآخران فقد خربوا ، وحل محلهما بعض أبنية مستحدثة.

ولم يبق من إيوان القبلة سوى المحراب بعموديه الرخاميين الرائعين ، وطاقيته ذات الزخارف الجصية البارزة ، ومفرغة تشهد بما يعلوها من زخارف جصية أخرى وما يقابلها بصدر الإيوان الغربى، لما وصلت إليه هذه الصناعة من رقى و فن في العصر المملوكي.

وعلى يوجد على يمين الداخل من المجاز الموصل للصحن ، باب يؤدى إلى القبة، و هي لم يبق منها سوى رقبتها و مقرنصات أركانها.


الوجهة مبنية بالحجر وما زالت تحتفظ بالكثير من معالمها القديمة ، تحليها صفوف قليلة العمق ، فتح بأسفلها ثلاثة شبابيك بأعتاب تعلوها عقود مزينة بزخارف محفورة في الحجر، وتنتهى هذه الصفف من أعلى بمقرنصات رائعة. ويمتد بطول الوجهة طراز، كتب عليه اسم الناصر محمد ، الذى حل محل اسم كتبغا وتاريخ بدء العمل ، وتتوجها شرفات مسننة.

وأهم ما يسترعى النظر في واجهة المدرسة، الباب الرخامى الذى يعتبر بطرازه القوطي غريبا عن العمارة الإسلامية فقد كان لأحد كنائس عكا فلما فتحها الأشرف خليل بن قلاوون سنة 690 هجرية / 1291م نقل إلى القاهرة ووضع في هذا المسجد في عهد الملك العادل كتبغا عندما شرع في إنشائه.

و بأعلى المدخل منارة مكونة من ثلاث طبقات ، الأولى مربعة زينت وجهاتها بزخارف وكتابات جصية جميلة ، وانتهت بمقرنصات تكونت منها الطبقة الأولى، والطبقة الثانية مثمنة انتهت بمقرنصات أخرى كونت الدورة الثانية، أما الطبقة الثالثة وهى العلوية فحديثة.

المسجد والمدرسة يدخلان ضمن مشروع متحف القاهرة المفتوح ، و يتم ترميمهما في الوقت الحالي

----------


## hazem3

مسجد الحاكم بامر الله

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة يا بوكى  :hey:   :hey: 

ألف ألف مبروك وتحصلي معانا على نقطة جديدة في سباق صندوق الدنيا

وتعود بوكي لقواعدها سالمة وتكسب معانا في أقل من دقيقة

وألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك  :: 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

لالالالالالا

كده مظبوط استاذة بوكي صح

----------


## قلب مصر

> قبة و مدرسة السلطان الناصر محمد





> مسجد الحاكم بامر الله


معلش هارد لك لكم أخواني الأعزاء

الإجابة الصحيحة هي

جامع الأقمر

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nefer

> مسجد الأقمر
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



مبرووووووك يا بوكى :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

كنتى فين مستخبية لنا فى الدرة و لا أيه

----------


## nefer

جامع الأقمر




الجامع الأقمر هو أحد مساجد القاهرة الفاطمية ، يوجد هـذا الجامع في شارع النحاسين وقـد بناه الـوزيـر المـأمون بن البطايحى بأمر من الخليفة الآمر بأحكام الله أبى على منصور سنة 519هـ ( 1125 م) وهـو أول جامع في الـقاهـرة حوت واجهته تصميما هندسيا خاصا . يروي المقريزي أن المسجد بني في مكان أحد الأديرة التي كانت تسمى بئر العظمة ، لأنها كانت تحوي عظام بعض شهداء الأقباط. وأنه قد سمي بهذا الإسم نظرا للون حجارته البيضاء التي تشبه لون القمر.

وهـو أول جامع ايضا فيه الواجهة موازية لخط تنظيم الشارع بدل أن تكون موازية للصحن ذلك لكى تصير القبلةرواق واحد من ثلاثة جوانب وثلاثة أروقة في الجانب الجنوبى الشرقى أى في ايوان القبلة وعقود الأورقة محلاة بكتابات كوفية مزخرفة ومحمولة على أعمدة رخامية قديمة ذات قواعد مصبوبة وتيجان مختلفة تربطها مـيـد خشبية وأجمل شىء في هـذا الجامع واجهته التى لايضارعها في زخارفها البديعة واجهة أخرى في جوامع الـقاهـرة ويرى في مدخله لأول مرة في عمارة المساجد العقد المعشق الذى انتشر في العمارة المملوكية في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى وفوق هـذا العقد يوجد العقد الفارسى وهـو منشأ على شكل مروحة تتوسطها دائرة في مركزه ،واهـم ميزة في تصميم الجامع استعمال المقرنصات ولم تستعمل قبل ذلك الافى مئذنة جامع الجيوشى ، تلك الزخرفة التى عــم انتشارها جميع العمارة الاسلامية تقريبا بعد هـذا الجامع. متخذة وضعها الصحيح ولهذا نجد أن داخل الجامع منحرف بالنسبة للواجهة وهـو مكون من صحن صغير مربع مساحته عشرة أمتار مربعة تقريبا يحيط به

----------


## boukybouky

> مبرووووووك يا بوكى
> 
> كنتى فين مستخبية لنا فى الدرة و لا أيه


 ::   ::   :: 

الله يبارك فيك nefer 

لا و الله بس كنت معدية قريب منكم ههههههههههه

لقيت قلب مصر نزلت الحلقة قلت فرصة لا تتكرر  :4: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nefer

أنا هاغششكم إقرأوا هذا الموضوع لبوكى ( خط المنتدى ) تحت عنوان العمارة الإسلامية فى العصر الفاطمى و انتوا تعرفوا إجابات الأسئلة فى المسابقة

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=75240

----------


## boukybouky

جامع الأقمر (519 هـ - 1125 م)

يقع هذا الجامع بشارع المعز لدين الله (النحاسين سابقاً) 
يعتبر جامع الأقمر من أجمل المساجد الفاطمية علي الإطلاق و يمتاز بجمال زخرفة واجهته التي تعتبر أول واجهة مزخرفة في المساجد المصرية و هي مبنية من الحجر، كما أن الواجهة منحرفة بالنسبة لإتجاهات واجهات الصحن مثلها في ذلك واجهة مسجد السلطان حسن بالقلعة.
وتخطيطه يقتصر على صحن مكشوف مربع طول ضلعه 10 أمتار تحيط به أربعة أروقة أكبرها رواق القبلة - عقودها محمولة على أعمدة رخامية فيما عدا أركان الصحن فقد استعيض عن الأعمدة الرخامية بأكتاف مربعة وهذه العقود من النوع المحدب الذى لم يظهر بمصر إلا فى أواخر العصر الفاطمى وكان أول ظهوره فى القبة المعروفة بقبة الشيخ يونس والتى يظن أنها لبدر الجمالى ثم فى هذا الجامع. ويحلى حافة العقود المشرفة على الصحن طراز من الكتابة الكوفية الجميلة كما يحلى تواشيحها أطباق مضلعة تتشعع أضلاعها من جامات مزخرفة. هذا والأروقة الأربعة مسقوفة بقباب قليلة الغور ما عدا البائكة الأخيرة فى رواق القبلة فيغطيها سقف حديث مستو من الخشب. أما المنبر فقد جدد ضمن عملية التجديد التى قام بها فى هذا الجامع يلبغا السالمى فى أيام السلطان الظاهر برقوق فى سنة 799 هجرية = 1396/ 97م وشملت المنبر والمئذنة وغيرهما وأثبت تاريخ هذه العملية فى لوحة ركبت أعلى المحراب وبالرغم من تجديد المنبر فى ذلك الوقت فإنه. مازال محتفظا ببعض زخارفه الفاطمية التى نراها بوجهة عقد باب المقدم وخلف مجلس الخطيب كما نرى بعض زخارف فاطمية أخرى فى بعض حشوات الدواليب الحائطية ومعابرها وكذلك فى تجليد معبرة الباب. وتتجلى شهرة هذا الجامع فى وجهته الفريدة التى جمعت إلى تناسب أجزائها وتناسقها وفرة زخارفها وتنوعها - ولما كان على المهندس أن يراعى اتجاه القبلة فى التخطيط الداخلى فقد جاءت الوجهة الرئيسة منحرفة لتساير اتجاه الطريق وعمد إلى شغل الفراغ المتخلف عن هذا الانحراف بدركاة المدخل وسلم المئذنة وغرفتين فتحتا على الداخل. وهذه الظاهرة - ظاهرة التوفيق بين اتجاه القبلة واتجاه الطريق - أول ما نراها فى هذا الجامع ، ثم نراها بعد ذلك وقد شاعت فى تخطيط المساجد - المدارس - التى أنشئت فى العصر المملوكى. والقسم الظاهر من هذه الوجهة الآن هو المدخل والجناح الأيسر أما الجناح الأيمن فيحجبه منزل حديث البناء ويقع المدخل فى منتصف الواجهة بارزا عن سمتها، وبه الباب المعتب بعتب مزرر يعلوه عقد حلى داخله بأضلاع تسير متوازية من أسفل ثم تتشعع من طبق مستدير زين مركزه بكلمتى - محمد وعلى - مكتوبتين بالخط الكوفى المفرغ فى الحجر تحيط بهما دائرة زخرفية فكتابة كوفية مفرغة ثم دائرة زخرفية أخرى بلغت صناعة الحفر والتفريغ فيها حد الدقة والإتقان. وعلى يسار الباب صفتان تتوج كل منهما أربع حطات من المقرنص وبداخلهما تجويفان ينتهى كل منهما بطاقة مخوصة. كما يعلو هاتين الصفتين تجويفان صغيران عقداهما محمولان على أعمدة ملتصقة. وتعتبر المقرنصات التى نراها فى هذه الواجهة أولى المحاولات فى تزيين الواجهات بهذا النوع من الزخرف الذى يعتبر من أهم مميزات العمارة الإسلامية. ويحلى الجناح الأيسر من الواجهة صفة قليلة الغور تنتهى بعقد مضلع داخله يشبه العقد الذى يعلو الباب وعلى جانبيه معينان فوقهما مستطيلان ازدانت جميعها بزخارف منوعة- هذا ويحلى الوجهة ثلاثة طرز من الكتابة الكوفية المزخرفة.. الطراز الأول فى نهاية الوجهة من أعلى مكتوب فيه اسم الآمر بأحكام الله وإلى جانبه اسم وزيره المأمون البطائحى وألقابه وتاريخ الإنشاء. والطراز الثانى عند منسوب رجل عقد المدخل ومكتوب فيه أيضا اسم المأمون وألقابه وأدعية له وتاريخ الإنشاء. وهذه الظاهرة - ظاهرة اقتران اسم الوزير وألقابه باسم الخليفة - إن دلت على شىء فإنما تدل على ما كان عليه الوزراء فى أواخر عصر الدولة الفاطمية من سطوة ونفوذ. أما الطراز الثالث فيسير عند منسوب عتب الباب ومكتوب فيه بعض آيات قرآنية.
يوجد داخل المسجد صحن تحيط به أربعة أروقة مكونة من قباب منخفضة محمولة علي مثلثات كروية، و يظهر هنا حلقة جديدة في كيفية تطور تغطية الأروقة في المساجد في مصر، كما يهر التأثير البيزنطي واضحاً في طريقة تشييد القبة.

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحلقة دى فاتت منى لانى مش موجود
شارع المعز دا بتاعى وحبيبى
وبعرف اللى فيه من غير سيرش ولا ميرش
بس يلا بقى
وتعالوا كلنا نعمل كورس و نغنى لبوكى

أقمر ملك روحى
ههههههههههههه
منا عارف إنها أغنية غلسة أوى
ودمها تقيل
بس حظك بقى

عموما مبروك
رغم انك مش بتقولى مبروك لحد
وواخدة موقف
ولا موقف أتوبيسات ميدان التحرير

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعاً
ودايماً بينا روح الود والخير


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة عشرة

أهلا بكم جميعا

معنا اليوم صورة لجامع من الجوامع الشهيرة جدا في مصر

وبما أنه سهل جدا جدا جدا  :Biggrin: 

وبما أني عايزة اعرف حتعرفوه كويس ولا لاء

فالزاوية الملتقط منها الصورة زاوية غير معتادة النظر

والصورة زي ما بيقولوا من تحت لفوق



يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة لأي جامع من جوامعنا المصرية الشهيرة 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الرفاعى

----------


## قلب مصر

تم التوصل للنتيجة الصحيحة بعد مرور 23 دقيقة

الإجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
تكسب معانا نقطة جديدة في مارثون صندوق الدنيا في رمضان
ألف ألف مبروك الفوز بالنقطة الجديدة
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ايه ياقلب مصر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

أنا متأكد إنه مسجد الرفاعى
حد يرد ياجماعة

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا رديت على حضرتك فعلا  :: 

حتلاقي الرد موجود في آخر الصفحة السابقة
والإجابة صحيحة  :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الحلقة التاسعة عشرة
> 
> أهلا بكم جميعا
> 
> معنا اليوم صورة لجامع من الجوامع الشهيرة جدا في مصر
> 
> وبما أنه سهل جدا جدا جدا 
> 
> وبما أني عايزة اعرف حتعرفوه كويس ولا لاء
> ...





> مسجد الرفاعى





> تم التوصل للنتيجة الصحيحة بعد مرور 23 دقيقة
> 
> الإجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حكيم عيون 
> تكسب معانا نقطة جديدة في مارثون صندوق الدنيا في رمضان
> ألف ألف مبروك الفوز بالنقطة الجديدة





> ايه ياقلب مصر ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> أنا متأكد إنه مسجد الرفاعى
> حد يرد ياجماعة





> أنا رديت على حضرتك فعلا 
> 
> حتلاقي الرد موجود في آخر الصفحة السابقة
> والإجابة صحيحة


*مطلوب إستدعاء خبراء من جهاز المخابرات والبحث الجنائي للمنتدى للتحقيق في سرعة الردود الصحيحة للأستاذ حكيم عيووون  

( سمبقاة  ) جميلة أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر  . . . ولكنها صعبة 

سمبقاة = مسابقة  

كل عام وأنتم وجميع المسلمين بخير

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت العزيزة / قلب مصر
أشكرك
وبعتذر لأنى ماشوفتش الرد

هوا مافيش حد النهاردة ولا إيه ؟
قلب مصر
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
وأنا فى سبيلى لرفع المعلومات

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## nefer

> الأخت العزيزة / قلب مصر
> أشكرك
> وبعتذر لأنى ماشوفتش الرد
> 
> هوا مافيش حد النهاردة ولا إيه ؟
> قلب مصر
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> وأنا فى سبيلى لرفع المعلومات
> 
> ...



أولا : مبروك يا حكيم على النقطة المهمة 

ثانيا : بما إنى لسه شايف الرد الآن بعد 13 ساعة هاضع أنا المعلومات 

أتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق

مسجد الرفاعى



*مسجد الرفاعى يمينا و السلطان حسن يسارا
*
*مسجد الرفاعي* أحد مساجد القاهرة الأثريّة، شيد عام 1329 هجرية الموافق لعام 1911 ميلادية.

سمي بذلك الاسم نسبة إلى الإمام أحمد الرفاعي الذي ولد بالحجاز ومن ثم انتقل إلى العراق واستقر بمصر. ويتميز المسجد التفاصيل الدقيقة في الزخارف على الحوائط الخارجية و العمدان العملاقة عند البوابة الخارجية. و كانت والدة الخديوي إسماعيل هي أكثر من أراد بناء هذا المسجد. و قد استمر بناء هذا المسجد 40 عام .و يحتوي مسجد الرفاعي على العديد من مقابر أكثر أفراد الأسر الحاكمة في مصر لهذا أصرت خوشيار هانم والدة الخيديوي إسماعيل على بنائه و كلفت أكبر مهندسي مصر (في وقته) حسين فهمي باشا بتصميمه.


*مساحته* 

 
و قد تم بناء مسجد الرفاعي على شكل مستطيل.على مساحة 6500 متر مربع منها 1767 متر مربع لخدمة الصلاة.


*تاريخ بنائه* 

مسجد الرفاعى 1329 هجرية = 1911م. يقع هذا المسجد فى مواجهة مسجد السلطان حسن على يسار الطالع إلى القلعة، فى مكان كانت تشغل جزءا منه زاوية الرفاعى، وفى سنة 1286 هجرية = 1869م أمرت المغفور لها الأميرة خوشيار والدة الخديو إسماعيل بهدم هذه الزاوية والأبنية المجاورة لها بعد أن اشترتها لإقامة مسجد كبير مكانها يلحق به مدفن لها ولسلالتها وضريحان للشيخ على أبى شباك الرفاعى والشيخ عبد الله الأنصارى ممن كانوا مدفونين بالزاوية المذكورة، فقام حسين باشا فهمى المعمار وكيل ديوان الأوقاف فى ذلك الوقت بوضع تصميم المسجد، وأشرف على التنفيذ خليل أغا، واستمر العمل حتى ارتفع البناء نحو مترين عن سطح الأرض ثم أوقفت عندما رؤى إدخال بعض تعديلات على التصميم. وفى سنة 1885م توفيت الأميرة خوشيار ودفنت فى ضريحها الواقع بالجزء البحرى للمسجد، وعندما توفى الخديو إسماعيل دفن مع والدته. وفى سنة 1905 عهد المغفور له الخديو عباس الثانى إلى هرتس باشا باشمهندس لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية وقتئذ بتكملة المسجد فاتبع تصميم حسين باشا المعمار على قدر المستطاع وأبقى على فكرته الأصلية وهى إنشاء بناء ضخم يتناسب مع ضخامة مسجد السلطان حسن، أما أعمال الزخرفة فقام بتصميمها هرتس باشا واستمر العمل فيه إلى أن تم فى آخر سنة 1911م. ووجهات المسجد شاهقة مرتفعة تحليها صفف عقودها محمولة على أعمدة وتتوجها شرفات مورقة وبهذه الصفف من أسفل شبابيك من النحاس الجميل التصميم تعلوها شبابيك من الجص المفرغ. وقد روعى فى تصميم الوجهات التماثل التام على عكس المساجد المملوكية التى كان أغلبها يبنى بدون أن يقيم مهندسوها وزنا للتماثل بين أجزاء وجهاتها. ولهذا المسجد ثلاثة مداخل أحدها الواقع فى منتصف الوجهة الغربية - الباب الملكى- وهو مدخل مرتفع تكتنفه أعمدة وتغطية قبة ذات مقرنصات جميلة ويكسو جوانبه وأعتابه رخام مختلف الألوان. والمدخلان الآخران يقعان فى الوجهة القبلية ويكتنفها برجان أقيم عليهما مئذنتان بنيتا على طراز المآذن المملوكية. وقد بنى هذا المسجد على رقعة مستطيلة من الأرض خصص الجزء الأوسط منها تقريبا للصلاة وخصص باقى المساحة للمداخل والمدافن وملحقاتها. والقسم المخصص للصلاة عبارة عن مربع تغطيه قبة ذات مقرنصات جميلة محمولة على أربعة عقود مرتكزة على أربعة أكتاف بأركان كل منها أربعة أعمدة رخامية تيجانها منقوشة ومذهبة، ويحيط بهذه القبة ويغطى باقى مسطح المسجد أسقف خشبية حليت بنقوش مذهبة جميلة كما حليت بواطن العقود بزخارف منوعة. وكسيت الحوائط والأكتاف بالألبستر والرخام المختلف الألوان المحلى بزخارف عربية بديعة، وبوسط الجدار الشرقى محراب كبير كسى بالرخام الملون الدقيق، وإلى جانبه منبر خشبى دقيق الصنع طعمت حشواته بالسن والأبنوس، ونقشت مقرنصات بابه وخوذته بالنقوش المذهبة. ويضاء المسجد بالثريات المصنوعة من النحاس المفرغ بزخارف جميلة وبالمشكاوات الزجاجية المشغولة بالمينا والتى صنعت خصيصا له. وعلى العموم فهذا المسجد من الداخل يعتبر من أغنى المساجد زخرفة ونقشا فقد عنى مهندسه بتجميله وزخرفته عناية فائقة بحيث أصبح بالصورة التى نشاهدها الآن. ومدفون به عدا الشيخين الآنفى الذكر، المغفور لها الأميرة خوشيار مؤسسة المسجد والمغفور لهم الخديو إسماعيل والسلطان حسين كامل والملك فؤاد وغيرهم من أزواج الخديو إسماعيل وأولاده. ويعلو المقابر مجموعة رائعة من التراكيب الرخامية الجميلة التى صنعت من أفخر أنواع الرخام، وبلغت فيها دقة الصناعات شأوا رفيعا.

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مطلوب إستدعاء خبراء من جهاز المخابرات والبحث الجنائي للمنتدى للتحقيق في سرعة الردود الصحيحة للأستاذ حكيم عيووون  
> 
> ( سمبقاة  ) جميلة أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر  . . . ولكنها صعبة 
> 
> سمبقاة = مسابقة  
> 
> كل عام وأنتم وجميع المسلمين بخير
> 
> *


ايوة احنا محتاجين مجلس الأمن ومجلس الدفاع الوطنى والأنتربول و CIA كمان علشان نعرف أسباب السرعة الفائقة لاثنين مش واحد بس
بوكي وحكيم عيون
وبما أن حضرتك جيت لحد هنا برجليك  :Biggrin: 
فبكلفك بشكل رسمي بالتحري عن الأسباب الديموجرافية والتكنوفيزيقية  :O O: 
لفوز بوكي وحكيم عيون بهذه السرعة  ::mazika2::  ::mazika2:: 

يالا بقى خمس دقايق وربع الاقي التقرير على مكتبي  :Robot: 

منور أخي العزيز سيف الدين  :f: 
والسمبقاة كانت في انتظار حضرتك من زمااااان  :Smart:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 

ربنا يبارك في مجهوداتك الجميلة
المعلومات عن جامع الرفاعي أكثر من رائعة
كل الشكر ليك على تفاعلك الراقي
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة العشرون

أهلا بكم جميعا

صورتنا النهاردة لجامع مصري عريق وشهير

مش حتكلم كتير

الصورة حتتكلم بالنيابة عني




يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة فين

واللي يعرف ............... 

حقولكم على الكلام مكان النقط بعد الحل  :Biggrin: 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

مضى 8 دقائق ولم يتوصل احد بعد للحل
لعل المانع خير  :: 
الجامع سهل قوي قوي قوي قوي يا جماعة

----------


## boukybouky

بصي لأني مش قادرة اركز ده في القاهرة و الا في محافظة ايه؟

----------


## قلب مصر

طيب تعاطفا مع حالة اللا تركيز اللي انتى فيها 
مش في القاهرة خلاص 
ركزي بقى  :: 

ومش حسهل اكتر من كدة بقى 
لأنكم لما حتعرفوه حتعرفوا قد ايه هو معروف

----------


## قلب مصر

مضى من الزمن 15 دقيقة 
أين الحل 
بقى تيجوا في السهل وتتأخروا

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد ابو العباس المرسي بالاسكندرية

----------


## قلب مصر

ياااااااه كفارة 
أخيرا الحل اتعرف
بقى تيجوا
للمرسي أبو العباس وتتأخروا في الإجابة
طب دا جامع من الجوامع المشهورة جدا في مصر  وليه صور كتير قوي على النت

على العموم 
الإجابة صحيحة طبعا يا بوكي  :f: 
وألف ألف مبروك حصولك على نقطة جديدة معانا في المسابقة  :hey:   :hey:

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد أبى العباس المرسى بالإسكندرية 1362 هجرية = 1943م

أبو العباس المرسى هو أحمد بن عمر الأنصارى المرسى- نسبة إلى مرسيه من بلاد الأندلس- ويكنى أبا العباس،يقوم المسجد الحالى على رقعة من الأرض كان يشغل جزءا منها مسجد صغير أنشىء فى حياة أبى العباس وفى سنة 1189 هجرية = 1775م زار ضريح أبى العباس أحد سراة المغاربة فى طريقه إلى الحج فشاهد تصدع البناء وضيق المسجد، فعمل على إصلاح رقعته من ناحية القبلة ومن جهة المقصورة. وبقى المزار موضع العناية والمسجد موضع الرعاية حتى كان عهد الملك فؤاد الأول ، فكان فيما قصد إليه من إبراز مدينة الإسكندرية فى مظهر يتناسب مع عظمتها فى ماضيها وحاضرها، تنفيذ مشروع لميدان فسيح الجنبات سعته 43200 متر مربع يسمى ميدان المسجد. وهذا المسجد الكبير والخمسة المساجد المحيطة به وأهمها مسجد البوصيرى وياقوت العرشى تنظم هذا الميدان. وقد وضع تصميم المسجد بحيث يكون مثمنا منتظما من الداخل، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 22 مترا وتقع القبة والمئذنة بالضلع القبلى، وله بابان رئيسان، يقع البحرى منهما على الميدان وقبالته الشارع المعتمد إنشاؤه من هذا الميدان إلى قصر رأس التين العامر، ويقع الشرقى منهما على الميدان أيضا وتقع مرافق المسجد فى الضلع الغربى ولها باب خاص على الميدان. وخصصت الأضلاع الأربعة الباقية من الشكل المثمن لتكون بجانبها أضرحة أربعة، أحدها ضريح العارف بالله أبى العباس، والثلاثة الأخرى لتلاميذه وأتباعه الذين عرفت مقابرهم فى هذه البقعة، ويبلغ ارتفاع حوائط المسجد 23 مترا وارتفاع منارته عن سطح الأرض 73 مترا. وقد جعلت أعمدة المسجد ستة عشر عمودا من حجر الجرانيت المستورد من محاجر بالينو بإيطاليا، ويتكون كل عمود من قطعة واحدة مع قاعدته وتاجه، وهو على شكل مثمن قطره 85 سم وارتفاعه 8.60 متر ويبلغ ارتفاع سقف المسجد من الداخل 17.20 متر، وتتوسطه شخشيحة ترتفع 24 مترا عن مستوى أرض المسجد، ويحيط بالشخشيخة أربع قباب موضوعة فوق الأضرحة الأربعة التى بجوانب المسجد، ويبلغ قطر كل قبة خمسة أمتار، ولها سقفان أحدهما داخلى مرتفع عن أرض المسجد بمقدار 22 مترا ويعلوه الثانى بارتفاع 11 مترا وقطر دائرته 7.5 متر، وحوائط المسجد من الخارج مكسوة بالأحجار الصناعية، وسلالم المدخل من الجرانيت المصرى، أما أرضيات المسجد فمن الرخام الأبيض والجزء السفلى من الحوائط من الداخل مغطى بالموزايكو بارتفاع 5.60 متر، أما الجزء العلوى منها فمكسو بالحجر الصناعى، وقد نقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية، كما صنعت أبوب المسجد ومنبره ونوافذه من أخشاب التك والليمون والجوز بتعاشيق وحليات دقيقة الصنع

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الحلقة دى فاتت منى لانى مش موجود
> شارع المعز دا بتاعى وحبيبى
> وبعرف اللى فيه من غير سيرش ولا ميرش
> بس يلا بقى
> وتعالوا كلنا نعمل كورس و نغنى لبوكى
> 
> أقمر ملك روحى
> ههههههههههههه
> منا عارف إنها أغنية غلسة أوى
> ...


الله يبارك فيك 

موقف اتوبيسات التحرير ... و ممكن موقف عبود ..موقف احمد حلمي ..

مش تشغل بالك حكيم عيوووون  أصل المواقف بقت كتيرة  :2: 

صحيح مبروك عليك النقطة اللي فاتت

في رعاية الله،،،،

----------


## nefer

أسهل مرة فى المسابقة 
و للأسف ما كنتش موجود كالعادة 
فيما يبدو إنى أدمنت التمثيل المشرف
على العموم مبروك يا بووووكى 
و شاكلك نويالها
مبرووووووووووووووووووك

من هو المرسى أبو العباس؟


أبو العباس المرسى هو الأمام شهاب الدين أبو العباس احمد بن عمر بن علي الخزرجي الأنصاري المرسى البلنسي يتصل نسبه بالصحابي الجليل سعد بن عبادة الأنصاري (رضي الله عنه) سيد الخزرج و صاحب سقيفة بن ساعدة التي تمت فيها البيعة لأبي بكر الصديق بالخلافة ..و كان جده الأعلى قيس بن سعد أميرا علي مصر من قبل الإمام علي كرم الله وجهه عام 36هـ.(656م).

و لقد ولد أبو العباس المرسى بمدينة مرسيه سنة 616هـ.(1219م) و نشأ بها و هي احدي مدن الأندلس و إليها نسب فقيل المرسى

و لما بلغ سن التعليم بعثه أبوه إلي المعلم ليحفظ القرءان الكريم و يتعلم القراءة و الكتابة و الخط و الحساب. و حفظ القرءان في عام واحد و كان والده عمر بن علي من تجار مرسيه فلما استوت معارف أبي العباس و ظهرت عليه علائم النجابة ألحقه والده بأعماله في التجارة و صار يبعثه مع أخيه الأكبر أبو عبد الله فتدرب علي شؤون الأخذ و العطاء و طرق المعاملات و استفاد من معاملات الناس و أخلاقهم .

 و في عام 640هـ. (1242م) كانت له مع القدر حكاية عظيمة و ذلك حين صحبه و الده مع أخيه و أمه عند ذهابه إلي الحج فركبوا البحر عن طريق الجزائر حتى إذا قاربوا الشاطيء هبت عليهم ريح عاصفة غرقت السفينة غير أن عناية الله تعالي أدركت أبا العباس و أخاه فنجاهما الله من الغرق ... و قصدا تونس وأقاما فيها و اتجه أخوه محمد إلي التجارة و اتجه أبو العباس إلي تعليم  الصبيان الخط و الحساب و القراءة و حفظ القرءان الكريم .

و كان لأبي العباس في تونس مع القدر حكاية أخري حددت مستقبله و أثرت علي اتجاهه فيما بعد ذلك انه تصادف وجود أبي الحسن الشاذلي علي مقربة منه في تونس و يروي أبو العباس نفسه عن لقاءه بأستاذه الشيخ أبي الحسن الشاذلي فيقول:

"  لما نزلت بتونس و كنت أتيت من مرسيه بالأندلس و أنا إذ ذاك شاب سمعت عن الشيخ أبي الحسن الشاذلي و عن علمه و زهده و ورعه فذهبت إليه و تعرفت عليه فأحببته ورافقته "

ولازم أبو العباس شيخه أبا الحسن الشاذلي من يومها ملازمه تامة و صار لا يفارقه في سفر ولا في حضر،  ورأي الشيخ الشاذلي في أبي العباس طيب النفس و طهارة القلب و الاستعداد الطيب للإقبال علي الله فغمره بعنايته و اخذ في تربيته ليكون خليفة له من بعده و قال له يوما يا أبا العباس ما صحبتك إلا أن تكون أنت أنا و أنا أنت , و قد تزوج أبو العباس من ابنة شيخه الشاذلي و أنجب منها محمد و احمد وبهجه التي تزوجها الشيخ ياقوت العرش.

أما أبو الحسن الشاذلي فهو تقي الدين أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الجبار الشريف الإدريسي مؤسس الطريقة الشاذلية و أستاذ أبي العباس فينتهي نسبه إلي الأدارسه الحسينيين سلاطين المغرب الأقصى

 و في عام 642هـ. 1244م. خرج أبو الحسن الشاذلي إلي الحج و سافر إلي مصر عبر الإسكندرية و كان معه جماعة من العلماء و الصالحين و علي رأسهم الشيخ أبو العباس المرسى و أخوه أبو عبد الله جمال الدين محمد و أبو العزائم ماضي.

وقد حج الشيخ أبو الحسن الشاذلي و عاد إلي تونس و أقام بها و لحق به أبو العباس المرسى ثم وفدوا جميعا إلي مصر للإقامة الدائمة بها و اتخذ من الإسكندرية مقاما له و لأصحابه

 و لما قدموا إلي الإسكندرية نزلوا عند عامود السواري و كان ذلك في عهد الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب

 ( في عصر الدولة الأيوبية)

و لما استقروا بالإسكندرية اتخذ الشاذلي دارا في كوم الدكة نزل بها هو و أصحابه و علي رأسهم أبو العباس و بدأوا يدعون إلي الله في كل مكان حتى قصدهم العلماء و الفضلاء و لازم مجالسهم الطلاب و المريدون و ذاع صيتهم في الديار المصرية

و قد اختار الشيخ أبو الحسن الشاذلي جامع العطارين لإلقاء دروسه فيه و عقد حلقات الوعظ و الإرشاد و فيه وأقام الشيخ أبو العباس المرسى خليفة له و أذن له في إلقاء الدروس و إرشاد المريدين و تعليم الطلاب و مناظرة العلماء و تلقين مبادئ و آداب السلوك.

و قد أقام أبو العباس المرسى رضي الله عنه 43 عاما بالإسكندرية ينشر فيها العلم و يهذب فيها النفوس و يربي المريدين و يضرب المثل بورعه و تقواه...

و قد استأذن أبو العباس شيخه الشاذلي في القيام بأمر الدعوة في القاهرة و اتخذ من جامع أولاد عنان مدرسة لبث تعاليمه و مبادئه بين الطلاب و المريدين و اتخذ هذا المسجد مأوي له و كان يذهب كل ليلة إلي الإسكندرية ليلتقي بشيخه أبي الحسن ثم يعود إلي القاهرة و لم يستمر طويلا إذ عاد و استقر بالإسكندرية .

و في عام 656هـ. (1258م.) اعتزم الشيخ أبو الحسن الشاذلي الحج فصحب معه جماعة من إخوانه و علي رأسهم أبو العباس المرسى و أبو العزائم ماضي و في الطريق مرض مرضا شديدا فمات رضي الله عنه و دفن بحميثرة من صحراء عذاب و هي في الجنوب من أسوان  علي ساحل البحر الأحمر.

و لما أدي الشيخ أبو العباس فريضة الحج بعد وفاة شيخه عاد إلي الإسكندرية فتصدر مجالسه وأخذ شانه في الارتفاع و ذاع صيته فأمه الطلاب و المريدون من جميع البلاد و رحل إليه الزوار و ذوو الحاجات من جميع الأقطار و توافد عليه العلماء و الأمراء و الأغنياء و الفقراء.

 و كان إذا جاء الصيف رحل إلي القاهرة و نزل بجامع الحاكم و صار ينتقل بينه و بين جامع عمرو بالفسطاط ليلقي دروسه و مواعظه و كان أكثر من يحضر دروسه من العلماء خصوصا عند شرحه لرسالة الأمام القشيري .

 و كان رضي الله عنه علي الطريقة المثلي من الاستقامة و الزهد و الورع و التقوى و كان حاد الذهن قوي الفطنة نافذ الفراسة سريع الخاطر زكي الفؤاد مستنير البصيرة حسن الطباع..

و قد أخذ المرسى من كل فن بنصيب وافر و أتقن علوما كثيرة و كان فقيها و أديبا و عالما بأمور الحياة.

و قد ظل الشيخ أبو العباس المرسى يدعو إلي الله ملتزما طريق التقوى و الصلاح ناشرا للعلوم و المعارف بين الخلق و مهذبا لنفوس الطلاب و المريدين حتى وفاته في الخامس و العشرين من ذي القعدة 685هـ. (1287م.) و دفن في قبره المعروف خارج باب البحر بالإسكندرية .

و لم يترك أبو العباس المرسى شيئا من آثاره المكتوبة فلم يؤلف كتابا و لم يقيد درسا و لكنه ترك من التلاميذ الكثيرين فقد تخرج علي يديه في علم التصوف و آداب السلوك و مكارم الأخلاق خلق الكثيرون و تلاميذ نجباء منهم الأمام  البوصيري و ابن عطاء الله السكندري و ياقوت العرش الذي تزوج ابنته و ابن الحاجب و ابن اللبان و ابن أبي شامة و غيرهم

ومن أذكاره رضي الله عنه.

- يا الله يا نور يا حق يا مبين احي قلبي بنورك و عرفني الطريق إليك

- يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع بيني و بين طاعتك علي بساط محبتك و فرق بيني و بين هم الدنيا و الآخرة و املأ قلبي بمحبتك و خشع قلبي بسلطان عظمتك و لا تكلني إلي نفسي طرفة عين.

- اللهم كن بنا رؤوفا و علينا عطوفا وخذ بأيدينا إليك اخذ الكرام عليك , اللهم قومنا إذا اعوججنا , و أعنا إذا استقمنا و خذ بأيدينا إليك إذا عثرنا , وكن لنا حيث كنا

 و من اقواله رضي الله عنه:

" الأنبياء إلي أممهم عطية و نبينا محمد هدية و فرق بين العطية و الهدية لأن العطية للمحتاجين و الهدية للمحبوبين قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم إنما أنا رحمة مهداه."

و قال رضي الله عنه في قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام

( أنا سيد ولد ادم و لا فخر) أي لا افتخر بالسيادة وإنما افتخر بالعبودية لله سبحانه و تعالي.

و قال رضي الله عنه في شرحه لحديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم

" سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله "

" الإمام العادل و رجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد أي رجل قلبه معلق بالعرش فان العرش مسجد لقلوب المؤمنين , و رجل ذكر الله خاليا ففاضت عيناه أي خاليا من النفس و الهوى ، و رجل تصدق بصدقه فأخفاها أي أخفاها عن النفس و الهوى

 و قال رضي الله عنه في قول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم " السلطان ظل الله في أرضه" هذا إن كان عادلا و أما إذا كان جائرا  فهو ظل الهوى و النفس.

و قد ظل قبر أبي العباس المرسى قائما عند الميناء الشرقية بالإسكندرية بلا بناء حتى كان عام 706هـ.(1307م) فزاره الشيخ زين الدين القطان كبير تجار الإسكندرية و بني عليه ضريحا و قبة و انشأ له مسجدا حسنا و جعل له منارة مربعة الشكل و أوقف عليه بعض أمواله و أقام له إماما و خطيبا و خدما و كان القبر يقصد للزيارة من العامة و الخاصة.

و في سنة 882هـ. 1477م. كان المسجد قد أهمل فأعاد بناءه الأمير قجماش الأسحاقي الظاهري أيام ولايته علي الإسكندرية في عصر الملك الأشرف قايتباي و بني لنفسه قبرا بجوار أبي العباس و دفن فيه سنة 892هـ.

و في عام 1005هـ.(1596م.)جدد بناءه الشيخ أبو العباس النسفي الخزرجى .

 و في عام 1179هـ-1775م و فد الشيخ أبو الحسن علي بن علي المغربي إلي الإسكندرية وزار ضريح أبي العباس المرسى فرأي ضيقه فجدد فيه كما جدد المقصورة و القبة و وسع في المسجد .

و في عام 1280هـ.(1863م.) لما أصاب المسجد التهدم و صارت حالته سيئة قام أحمد بك الدخاخني شيخ طائفة البناءين بالإسكندرية بترميمه و تجديده و أوقف عليه وقفا و اخذ نظار و قفه فيما بعد في توسعته شيئا فشيئا .

و ظل المسجد كذلك حتى أمر الملك فؤاد الأول بإنشاء ميدان فسيح يطلق عليه ميدان المساجد علي إن يضم مسجدا كبيرا لأبي العباس المرسى و مسجدا للإمام البوصيري و الشيخ ياقوت العرش

و مازالت هذه المساجد شامخة تشق مآذنها عنان السماء يتوسطها مسجد العارف بالله الشيخ أبي العباس المرسى احد أعلام التصوف في الوطن العربي و شيخ الإسكندرية الجليل الذي يطل بتاريخه المشرق علي شاطئ البحر مستقبلا و مودعا لكل زائر من زوار الإسكندرية التي تجمع بين عبق التاريخ و سحر المكان.

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الحلقة العشرون
> 
> أهلا بكم جميعا
> 
> صورتنا النهاردة لجامع مصري عريق وشهير
> 
> مش حتكلم كتير
> 
> الصورة حتتكلم بالنيابة عني
> ...


*مفيش غيره طبعاً جامع المرسي أبو العباس بالأسكندرية  

نبذة عن الجامع
أبو العباس المرسى هو أحمد بن عمر الأنصارى المرسى- نسبة إلى مرسيه من بلاد الأندلس- ويكنى أبا العباس،يقوم المسجد الحالى على رقعة من الأرض كان يشغل جزءا منها مسجد صغير أنشىء فى حياة أبى العباس وفى سنة 1189 هجرية = 1775م زار ضريح أبى العباس أحد سراة المغاربة فى طريقه إلى الحج فشاهد تصدع البناء وضيق المسجد، فعمل على إصلاح رقعته من ناحية القبلة ومن جهة المقصورة. وبقى المزار موضع العناية والمسجد موضع الرعاية حتى كان عهد الملك فؤاد الأول ، فكان فيما قصد إليه من إبراز مدينة الإسكندرية فى مظهر يتناسب مع عظمتها فى ماضيها وحاضرها، تنفيذ مشروع لميدان فسيح الجنبات سعته 43200 متر مربع يسمى ميدان المسجد. وهذا المسجد الكبير والخمسة المساجد المحيطة به وأهمها مسجد البوصيرى وياقوت العرشى تنظم هذا الميدان. وقد وضع تصميم المسجد بحيث يكون مثمنا منتظما من الداخل، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 22 مترا وتقع القبة والمئذنة بالضلع القبلى، وله بابان رئيسان، يقع البحرى منهما على الميدان وقبالته الشارع المعتمد إنشاؤه من هذا الميدان إلى قصر رأس التين العامر، ويقع الشرقى منهما على الميدان أيضا وتقع مرافق المسجد فى الضلع الغربى ولها باب خاص على الميدان. وخصصت الأضلاع الأربعة الباقية من الشكل المثمن لتكون بجانبها أضرحة أربعة، أحدها ضريح العارف بالله أبى العباس، والثلاثة الأخرى لتلاميذه وأتباعه الذين عرفت مقابرهم فى هذه البقعة، ويبلغ ارتفاع حوائط المسجد 23 مترا وارتفاع منارته عن سطح الأرض 73 مترا. وقد جعلت أعمدة المسجد ستة عشر عمودا من حجر الجرانيت المستورد من محاجر بالينو بإيطاليا، ويتكون كل عمود من قطعة واحدة مع قاعدته وتاجه، وهو على شكل مثمن قطره 85 سم وارتفاعه 8.60 متر ويبلغ ارتفاع سقف المسجد من الداخل 17.20 متر، وتتوسطه شخشيحة ترتفع 24 مترا عن مستوى أرض المسجد، ويحيط بالشخشيخة أربع قباب موضوعة فوق الأضرحة الأربعة التى بجوانب المسجد، ويبلغ قطر كل قبة خمسة أمتار، ولها سقفان أحدهما داخلى مرتفع عن أرض المسجد بمقدار 22 مترا ويعلوه الثانى بارتفاع 11 مترا وقطر دائرته 7.5 متر، وحوائط المسجد من الخارج مكسوة بالأحجار الصناعية، وسلالم المدخل من الجرانيت المصرى، أما أرضيات المسجد فمن الرخام الأبيض والجزء السفلى من الحوائط من الداخل مغطى بالموزايكو بارتفاع 5.60 متر، أما الجزء العلوى منها فمكسو بالحجر الصناعى، وقد نقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية، كما صنعت أبوب المسجد ومنبره ونوافذه من أخشاب التك والليمون والجوز بتعاشيق وحليات دقيقة الصنع .
منقول

بإنتظار السؤال القادم أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر - وجاري إعداد التقرير الإستخباراتي عن سر الإجابات السريعة على الأسئلة الصعبة 


*

----------


## boukybouky

> أسهل مرة فى المسابقة 
> و للأسف ما كنتش موجود كالعادة 
> فيما يبدو إنى أدمنت التمثيل المشرف
> على العموم مبروك يا بووووكى 
> و شاكلك نويالها
> مبرووووووووووووووووووك


الله يبارك فيك nefer  :f: 

لا.. تمثيل مشرف ايه بس ده انت ما شاء الله معلوماتك عظيمة هو بس توقيت المسابقة اللي معاند معاك  :: 

و بقى مؤخراً ساعات بيعاند معايا برضه بقيت بمشي على سطر و اسيب سطر  :: 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أخى العزيز / nefer
كل دا وتقولى إنك مشجع ؟!!!!!!!!!
يا أستاذ إنت بتضيف وبتثرى المسابقة بشكل رائع
وعشان كده أنا بقترح إنه فى نهاية المسابقة يتم منحك تقييم
 من الأخت قلب مصر
والأخ إبن البلد المشرف العام على المنتدى
- هذا لأن مجهوداتك تستحق وليست بأقل من مجهودات الفائزين -
دا مجرد إقتراح
والمسألة تعود لصاحبة المسابقة والمشرف العام

أخى العزيز nefer
أشكرك على تفاعلك الطيب الملئء بالخير والحب والوعى
كل سنة وات طيب

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## nefer

> أخى العزيز / nefer
> كل دا وتقولى إنك مشجع ؟!!!!!!!!!
> يا أستاذ إنت بتضيف وبتثرى المسابقة بشكل رائع
> وعشان كده أنا بقترح إنه فى نهاية المسابقة يتم منحك تقييم
>  من الأخت قلب مصر
> والأخ إبن البلد المشرف العام على المنتدى
> - هذا لأن مجهوداتك تستحق وليست بأقل من مجهودات الفائزين -
> دا مجرد إقتراح
> والمسألة تعود لصاحبة المسابقة والمشرف العام
> ...


شكرا لك أخى العزيز حكيم عيون
لقد سعدت جدا بروحكم الحلوة
و التواصل مع شباب مصر الحلوين 
و يكفينى هذا التقدير منك و من قلب مصر العزيزة
و بووكى و hazem 3
و يارب دايما نتواصل بالخير و المحبة
و تحيا مصر الحبيبة بسواعد و عقول أبنائها

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الحادية والعشرين

أهلا بكم جميعا

بقالنا فترة بنقدم حلقات لصور جوامع مصرية

النهاردة برضه معانا جامع مصري مشهور قوي 

موجود في مكان كلنا نعرفه كويس قوي

واكيد كلنا ذهبنا ليه في رحلات المدرسة زمااااااااان  :: 

والصورة سهلة جدا جدا جدا

زي امبارح كدة

وبرضه مش حتكلم كتير

الصورة حتتكلم بالنيابة عني



يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة فين

يالا عايزين نشوف الحل السريع للحلقة الأسهل من السهولة 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

جامع محمد علي اللي في القلعة
اعتقد كده يعني ما انتي عارفة مستوايا في الاثار ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد محمد على الكبير بقلعة صلاح الدين

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله الله أكبر ايه الإنجاز الكبير دا كله
أنا حبخر المسابقة  :: 
إجابة صحيحة طبعا يا أم أحمد ألف ألف مبروك  :hey:   :hey: 
أيوة كدة 
عايزين النشاط والهمة في مسابقة صندوق الدنيا كدة على طول
ألف مبروك يا قمراية
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده يعني صح
طيب شكرا يا استاذ حكيم عيون انك طمنتني :f: 
بصراحة كنت فاقدة الامل اني احل اي حاجة :: 
بس الجامع ده انا فاكرة اني زروته كتير



الله يبارك فيكي يا نهلة يا رب :f: 
بصي لو تحطي لنا بكرة السيدة زينب او الحسين هاعرفهم برضه
يلا بقي اديني بغششك عشان تغششيني :: 

طيب نقول عنه بقي

هو أكثر معالم القلعة شهرة حتى أن الكثيرين يعتقدون أن قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي هى قلعة محمد على باشا لشهرة هذا الجامع بها كما يسمي أيضا جامع المرمر وهو نوع من أنواع الرخام النادر الذى كسي به وقد ذكرت المصادر والمراجع المختلفة أنه ما أن أتم محمد على باشا إصلاح قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي وفرغ من بناء قصوره ودوواين المالية والجهادية وعموم المدارس ودار الضرب
رأى أن يبني جامعا كبيرا بالقلعة لأداء الفرائض وليكون به مدفنا يدفن به

وقد ذكر باسكال كوست المعماري الفرنسي فى مذكراته

أن محمد على باشا طلب منه تصميم جامع بالقلعة سنة 1820 م 
ولكن المشروع توقف ولم يشرع فى بناء الجامع إلا سنة 1830م 

وفقا لتصميم مهندس معماري أخر تركي هو المهندس " يوسف بوشناق " 
الذى وضع تصميمه على غرار جامع السلطان أحمد بالأستانة مع بعض التغييرات الطفيفة


بكرة ان شاء الله هانزل موضوع عنه
يا رب بس افتكر ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد أبى العباس المرسى بالإسكندرية 1362 هجرية = 1943م
> 
> أبو العباس المرسى هو أحمد بن عمر الأنصارى المرسى- نسبة إلى مرسيه من بلاد الأندلس- ويكنى أبا العباس،يقوم المسجد الحالى على رقعة من الأرض كان يشغل جزءا منها مسجد صغير أنشىء فى حياة أبى العباس وفى سنة 1189 هجرية = 1775م زار ضريح أبى العباس أحد سراة المغاربة فى طريقه إلى الحج فشاهد تصدع البناء وضيق المسجد، فعمل على إصلاح رقعته من ناحية القبلة ومن جهة المقصورة. وبقى المزار موضع العناية والمسجد موضع الرعاية حتى كان عهد الملك فؤاد الأول ، فكان فيما قصد إليه من إبراز مدينة الإسكندرية فى مظهر يتناسب مع عظمتها فى ماضيها وحاضرها، تنفيذ مشروع لميدان فسيح الجنبات سعته 43200 متر مربع يسمى ميدان المسجد. وهذا المسجد الكبير والخمسة المساجد المحيطة به وأهمها مسجد البوصيرى وياقوت العرشى تنظم هذا الميدان. وقد وضع تصميم المسجد بحيث يكون مثمنا منتظما من الداخل، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 22 مترا وتقع القبة والمئذنة بالضلع القبلى، وله بابان رئيسان، يقع البحرى منهما على الميدان وقبالته الشارع المعتمد إنشاؤه من هذا الميدان إلى قصر رأس التين العامر، ويقع الشرقى منهما على الميدان أيضا وتقع مرافق المسجد فى الضلع الغربى ولها باب خاص على الميدان. وخصصت الأضلاع الأربعة الباقية من الشكل المثمن لتكون بجانبها أضرحة أربعة، أحدها ضريح العارف بالله أبى العباس، والثلاثة الأخرى لتلاميذه وأتباعه الذين عرفت مقابرهم فى هذه البقعة، ويبلغ ارتفاع حوائط المسجد 23 مترا وارتفاع منارته عن سطح الأرض 73 مترا. وقد جعلت أعمدة المسجد ستة عشر عمودا من حجر الجرانيت المستورد من محاجر بالينو بإيطاليا، ويتكون كل عمود من قطعة واحدة مع قاعدته وتاجه، وهو على شكل مثمن قطره 85 سم وارتفاعه 8.60 متر ويبلغ ارتفاع سقف المسجد من الداخل 17.20 متر، وتتوسطه شخشيحة ترتفع 24 مترا عن مستوى أرض المسجد، ويحيط بالشخشيخة أربع قباب موضوعة فوق الأضرحة الأربعة التى بجوانب المسجد، ويبلغ قطر كل قبة خمسة أمتار، ولها سقفان أحدهما داخلى مرتفع عن أرض المسجد بمقدار 22 مترا ويعلوه الثانى بارتفاع 11 مترا وقطر دائرته 7.5 متر، وحوائط المسجد من الخارج مكسوة بالأحجار الصناعية، وسلالم المدخل من الجرانيت المصرى، أما أرضيات المسجد فمن الرخام الأبيض والجزء السفلى من الحوائط من الداخل مغطى بالموزايكو بارتفاع 5.60 متر، أما الجزء العلوى منها فمكسو بالحجر الصناعى، وقد نقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية، كما صنعت أبوب المسجد ومنبره ونوافذه من أخشاب التك والليمون والجوز بتعاشيق وحليات دقيقة الصنع
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


ألف شكر يا بوكي على المعلومات الرائعة عن مسجد أبو العباس المرسي  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> [COLOR=DarkGreen]أسهل مرة فى المسابقة 
> و للأسف ما كنتش موجود كالعادة 
> فيما يبدو إنى أدمنت التمثيل المشرف
> على العموم مبروك يا بووووكى 
> و شاكلك نويالها
> مبرووووووووووووووووووك


أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 

فعلا دي كانت حلقة سهلة وحلقة النهاردة برضه كانت سهلة قوي وبرضه حضرتك مكونتش موجود
هارد لك وإن شاء الله تكون بدري في الأيام الجاية

أنا مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك ايه على المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة اللي بتقدمها لينا في كل حلقة
ربنا يبارك فيك وف مجهوداتك يارب
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مفيش غيره طبعاً جامع المرسي أبو العباس بالأسكندرية  
> 
> بإنتظار السؤال القادم أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر - وجاري إعداد التقرير الإستخباراتي عن سر الإجابات السريعة على الأسئلة الصعبة 
> 
> 
> *


أهلا أهلا أخي العزيز سيف الدين
التقرير مجاليش ليه فات ييجي خمسين × خمسن خمس دقايق من ساعتها لحد دلوقتي  :Ranting2: 

الإجابة فعلا زي ما حضرتك قولت بس كنا عايزين الإجابة بدري شوية ييجي ساعة وربع  :Biggrin: 

السؤال النهاردة برضه كان سهل وحضرتك برضه زي أخي العزيز نفر مكونتش متواجد

وفي انتظار التقرير الاستخباراتي  ::hop:: 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير  :Baby:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسجد محمد على الكبير بقلعة صلاح الدين


هارد لك أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
إن شاء الله المرة القادمة تجاوب بدري شوية وخصوصا أن السؤال النهاردة سهل
والمسألة دي مش مضمونة دايما  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايه ده يعني صح
> طيب شكرا يا استاذ حكيم عيون انك طمنتني
> بصراحة كنت فاقدة الامل اني احل اي حاجة
> بس الجامع ده انا فاكرة اني زروته كتير
> 
> 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكي يا نهلة يا رب
> بصي لو تحطي لنا بكرة السيدة زينب او الحسين هاعرفهم برضه
> ...


ايه المعلومات الجميلة دي كلها
في انتظار الموضوع بكرة ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله تفتكري  :Beer: 
الف شكر يا أم احمد  :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أهلا أهلا أخي العزيز سيف الدين
> التقرير مجاليش ليه فات ييجي خمسين × خمسن خمس دقايق من ساعتها لحد دلوقتي 
> 
> الإجابة فعلا زي ما حضرتك قولت بس كنا عايزين الإجابة بدري شوية ييجي ساعة وربع 
> 
> السؤال النهاردة برضه كان سهل وحضرتك برضه زي أخي العزيز نفر مكونتش متواجد
> 
> وفي انتظار التقرير الاستخباراتي 
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير


*أهلاً ومرحباً بأختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
تم إعداد التقرير الإستخباراتي  بعناية فائقة منذ (  خمسين × خمسن خمس دقايق ) ولكن نظراً لخطورة النتائج التى توصل إليها فريق الإستخبارات والمحققين تقرر عدم نشر النتائج ويبقى الوضع على ماهو عليه وعلى المتضرر اللجوء إلى المشرف العام . 
الإجابة كانت بدري بس مشعارف مين إللي نقل المشاركة تحت  ، ايضاً تم إضافة معلومات قيمة عن المسجد منشورة في المشاركة  . 
سؤال النهارده كان سهل جداً ولكن موعد نشر المسابقة ( السمبقاة سابقاً  ) غير ثابت  
يعني لازم أفتح صفحة المسابقة بداية من الساعة 12 وكل دقيقة أعمل رفرش للصفحة  ؟ 
عموماً أنا ركبت جهاز إنذار في الموضوع يطلق صفارات تنبيه مع كل إضافة جديدة 

كل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير .
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أهلاً ومرحباً بأختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
> تم إعداد التقرير الإستخباراتي  بعناية فائقة منذ (  خمسين × خمسن خمس دقايق ) ولكن نظراً لخطورة النتائج التى توصل إليها فريق الإستخبارات والمحققين تقرر عدم نشر النتائج ويبقى الوضع على ماهو عليه وعلى المتضرر اللجوء إلى المشرف العام . 
> الإجابة كانت بدري بس مشعارف مين إللي نقل المشاركة تحت  ، ايضاً تم إضافة معلومات قيمة عن المسجد منشورة في المشاركة  . 
> سؤال النهارده كان سهل جداً ولكن موعد نشر المسابقة ( السمبقاة سابقاً  ) غير ثابت  
> يعني لازم أفتح صفحة المسابقة بداية من الساعة 12 وكل دقيقة أعمل رفرش للصفحة  ؟ 
> عموماً أنا ركبت جهاز إنذار في الموضوع يطلق صفارات تنبيه مع كل إضافة جديدة 
> 
> كل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير .
> *


أهلا بيك أخي الفاضل سيف الدين  :f: 
حقيقي سعيدة بمشاركاتك وتفاعلك الجميل في الموضوع

 :Oneeye:  :Oneeye:  خُمسن ايوة اصلها منووونة  :;): 

خطورة النتائج ياللهول  :Robot: 

يالسخرية القدر ومأساة العنان  :Ala: 
أو سيحتل الأمريكان أرض المنتدى الطاهرة وتحديدا صندوق الدنيا الواسعة نتيجة التقرير الاستخباراتي الذي يبدو أنه أظهر أن هناك قنابل نووية وعنقودية وفيروسية وفيمتوثانوية كانت السبب المباشر والرئيسي بدفع البعض من المشاركين إلى سرعة الرد بالرغم من صعوبة الأسئلة  :Saddam: 
ياللهول يالصاعقة السماء فلنصلي جميعا ونطلب الرحمة من الرب 

الحمد لله أن على المتضرر اللجوء للمشرف العام  ::mazika2:: 
أصلي الحمد لله مش متضررة  :Biggrin: 


حضرتك ممكن تعمل تقرير استخباراتي آخر يفيد بكيف ولماذا و كيفما انتقلت مشاركة حضرتك متزحلقة المشاركات الآخرى  :Smart: 

وعلى فكرة أنا بجد نسيت أشكر حضرتك على المعلومات الجميلة اللي أحضرتها عن مسجد المرسي أبو العباس  :: 
عايزين كدة على طول وعايزين معلومات رائعة بالشكل دا دايما  :hey: 
وياريت كمان تحاول تسرع معانا في الإجابة
هو أينعم رمضان فاضله خمس أيام لكن أحنا لسه قدامنا 9 حلقات فاضلين 
ممكن حضرتك تكسب فيهم معانا  :: 

بالنسبة بقى لميعاد المسابقة فمعلش مش قادرة أحدد لها ميعاد ثابت نهائي بالثانية والدقيقة 
بس الأكيد أنها حتكون دايما في فترة من 12 - 2 ما عدا الأيام اللي حيتقدم فيها حلقتين ودي حيكون منوه عنها سابقا بيوم أو يومين

وعلى فكرة لا تيأس لا زال لدينا حلقات سهلة كثيرة

أهلا بيك معانا دايما أخي العزيز سيف الدين
 :f2:

----------


## nefer

> أخي العزيز nefer 
> 
> فعلا دي كانت حلقة سهلة وحلقة النهاردة برضه كانت سهلة قوي وبرضه حضرتك مكونتش موجود
> هارد لك وإن شاء الله تكون بدري في الأيام الجاية
> 
> أنا مش عارفة أقول لحضرتك ايه على المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة اللي بتقدمها لينا في كل حلقة
> ربنا يبارك فيك وف مجهوداتك يارب



شكرا ليكى يا قلب مصر
معلهش أنا باختفى كتير علشان با نقل لسكن جديد
و لازم أنتهى قبل العيد
لدرجة إنى أرسل هذا الرد مع آذان المغرب مباشرة
و كل عام و أنتم بخير

----------


## nefer

> جامع محمد علي اللي في القلعة
> اعتقد كده يعني ما انتي عارفة مستوايا في الاثار


ألف مبرووووووووووووووك  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
و مرحبا بالوافد الجديد الصاعد الواعد

----------


## nefer

*مسجد محمد علي*
 









هو مسجد بناه محمد علي باشا بداخل قلعة صلاح الدين بالعاصمة المصرية؛ القاهرة، ما بين الفترة من 1830 إلى 1848. و صَمَّمَه اليوناني يوسف بوشناق
 
هذا المسجد أجمل منشآت محمد على باشا ,و قد تم الشروع في بنائه سنة 1246هـ (1830م) واستمر العمل فيه بلا انقطاع حتى توفى سنة 1265هـ (1848م)فدفن فيه ثم أمر باتمام زخارفه عباس باشا الاول. والمسجد فى مجموعه مستطيل البناء وينقسم الى قسمين :القسم الشرقى وهو المعد للصلاة ,والغربى وهو الصحن تتوسطه فسقية الوضوء، وبكل من القسمين بابان متقابلان أحدهما قبلى والاخر بحرى فالقسم الشرقى مربع الشكل طول ضلغه من الداخل 41مترا تتوسطه قبة مرتفعة قطرها 21مترا وارتفاعها 52مترا عن مستوى أرضية المسجد محمولة على أربعة أكتاف مربعة يحوطها أربعة أنصاف قباب ثم نصف قبة خامس يغطى بروز المحراب وذلك خلاف أربع قباب أخرى صغيرة بأركان المسجد. وقد كسيت جدران المسجد من الداخل والخارج بالرخام الابستر المستورد من محاجر بنىسويف وكذلك الاكتاف الاربعة الداخلية الحاملة للقبة وقد كسبت جميع جدران المسجد أعلى الكسوة الرخامية من الداخل ببياض حلى بنقوش ملونة مذهبة .أما القبة الكبيرة وأنصاف القباب فقد حليت بزخارف بارزة ملونة مذهبة. والقسم الثانى وهو الصحن تتوسطه فسقية الوضوء , وبمؤخرة برج الساعة التى أهداها الى محمد على لويس فيليب مللك فرنسا سنة 1845م. وللمسجد منارتان رشيقتان بارتفاع 84 مترا عن مستوى أرضية الصحن


ظلت القلعة منذ أنشأها صلاح الدين الأيوبى مقرا للحكم فى الدولة الأيوبية ودولة المماليك، وفى عهد الولاة العثمانيين ثم فى عهد الأسرة العلوية، واستمرت كذلك إلى عصر الخديوى إسماعيل حيث اتخذ قصر عابدين العامر مقرا للملك. وقد أخذ محمد على الكبير رأس الأسرة العلوية ومؤسس مصر الحديثة، بعد أن قام بإصلاح أسوار القلعة، وفى إنشاء القصور والمدارس ودواوين الحكومة بها، وتوج منشآته هذه بإنشاء مسجده العظيم الذى يشرف على مدينة القاهرة بقبابه ومآذنه رمز للعزة والسؤدد. وقد شرع فى إنشائه سنة 1246 هجرية = 1830م على أطلال أبنية قديمة مخلفة من مبانى المماليك وتمت عمارته فى سنة 1265 هجرية = 1848م، وفى عهد عباس باشا الأول تمت نقوشه وزخارفه. وقد بنى هذا المسجد على نسق المساجد العثمانية المشيدة فى إستانبول، وتخطيطه مربع الشكل طول ضلعه 41 مترا، تغطيه فى الوسط قبة كبيرة قطرها 21 مترا وارتفاعها 52 مترا محمولة على أربعة عقود كبيرة مرتكزة على أربعة أكتاف ضخمة، وحول هذه القبة أربعة أنصاف قباب، فى كل جهة نصف قبة، وتغطى أركان المسجد أربع قباب صغيرة، ذلك عدا نصف قبة أخرى تغطى بروز القبلة الناتىء من الجنب الشرقى للمسجد. ويكسو جدرانه من الداخل والأكتاف الأربعة بارتفاع 11.30 متر كسوة من المرمر تعلوها نقوش ملونة، ويحلى القباب وأنصاف القبة زخارف بارزة منقوشة ومذهبة. وفى الجهة الغربية من المسجد تقوم دكة المبلغ وهى محولة على أعمدة وعقود من المرمر، واتخذ درابزينها ودرابزينات ممرات القباب من البرنز المشغول. وفى الركن الغربى القبلى منه يقع قبر محمد على الكبير تعلوه تركيبة رخامية مدقوق بها زخارف وكتابات جميلة، ويحيط به مقصورة من البرنز المشغول بشكل بديع، أمر بعملها عباس باشا الأول.




والمنبر الأصلى للمسجد هو المنبر الكبير المصنوع من الخشب المحلى بزخارف مذهبة، أما المنبر المرمرى الصغير الواقع إلى يسار المحراب، فقد أمر بعمله حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك فاروق فى سنة 1358 هجرية = 1939م. ويضاء المسجد بالثريات البلورية الجميلة تحيط بها مشكاوات زجاجية نسقت بأشكال بديعة. ويقوم على طرفى الجنب الغربى للمسجد منارتان رشيقتان أسطوانيتا الشكل بنيتا أيضا على طراز المآذن التركية، وارتفاع كل منهما 82 مترا من الأرض. وللمسجد ثلاثة أبواب أحدها فى منتصف الجنب البحرى، والثانى فى مقابله فى منتصف الجنب القبلى، والثالث فى منتصف الجنب الغربى، ويؤدى إلى صحن متسع مساحته 53 فى 53 مترا يغلف جدرانه كسوة من المرمر، ويحيط به أربعة أروقة عقودها وأعمدتها من المرمر أيضا، وبوسطه مكان الوضوء وهو عبارة عن قبة محمولة على ثمانية أعمدة لها رفرف محلى بزخارف بارزة مذهبة، كما أن باطن القبة محلى بنقوش ملونة ومذهبة تمثل مناظر طبيعية، والقبة مكسوة كقباب المسجد بألواح من الرصاص وبأسفلها صهريج المياه وهو مثمن تغطيه قبة صنعت جميعها من المرمر المدقوق بزخارف بارزة. ويقوم أعلى منتصف الرواق الغربى للصحن برج من النحاس المزخرف بداخله ساعة دقاقة أهداها ملك فرنسا لويس فليب إلى المغفور له محمد على سنة 1845م.
و الآن مع بعض الصور للمسجد من الداخل

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أهلا بيك أخي الفاضل سيف الدين 
> حقيقي سعيدة بمشاركاتك وتفاعلك الجميل في الموضوع


*أهلاً ومرحباً بكي أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
بل أنا من يسعد بتصفح المسابقة و المعلومات الجميلة التى يشارك بها إخواننا عن مساجد مصر . * 




> يالسخرية القدر ومأساة العنان 
> أو سيحتل الأمريكان أرض المنتدى الطاهرة وتحديدا صندوق الدنيا الواسعة نتيجة التقرير الاستخباراتي الذي يبدو أنه أظهر أن هناك قنابل نووية وعنقودية وفيروسية وفيمتوثانوية كانت السبب المباشر والرئيسي بدفع البعض من المشاركين إلى سرعة الرد بالرغم من صعوبة الأسئلة 
> ياللهول يالصاعقة السماء فلنصلي جميعا ونطلب الرحمة من الرب


*حضرتك كده دخلتي أفغانستان في العراق في فيلم الناصر صلاح الدين الأيوبي 
مضطر الآن للكشف عن النتائج الخطيرة للتقرير 
ثبت من خلال البحث أن احد الأعضاء المشاركين بالمسابقة يحمل بجيبه قلم حبر جاف به أنبوبة مصنوعة من البلاستيك تمتليء بالحبر الأزرق الجاف و ينتهي أحد طرفيها بسن إسطواني مدبب مصنوع من سبيكة نحاسية على شكل أنبوب قصير وينتهي هو الآخر بكرة معدنية دقيقة ( بلية ) ملساء مصنوعة من سبيكة معدنية صلبة يصل إليها الحبر فتكون جاهزة للكتابة على الورق  . 

لم تكن تلك هي النتيجة الخطيرة التى توصل إليها البحث بل أن هذا القلم يحتوى في طرفه الآخر على جهاز صغير به بطارية صغيرة و موحد ثنائي مشع ( LED ) يشع ضوءاً  أبيض ( أو أزرق ) اللون عند الضغط على زر دقيق خاص بالجهاز وموجود على أحد جوانب القلم  ، وهذا الجهاز يوجد له شبيه منتشر بغزارة في الولاعات الصيني  .

الأمر حتى الآن يبدو طبيعياً وليس به خطورة  ولكن لو علمنا بأن هذا الجهاز يُمكن أن يُستخدم  في تسليط الضوء من بعد للتأثير على خلية ضوئية موصلة للإشارات الكهربية متصلة بجهاز إرسال لاسلكي يرسل إشارات تشويش لاسلكية تمنع عمل أجهزة الإنترنت المتصلة بكمبيوترات الأعضاء وقت نزول المسابقة  تتضح لنا الطريقة التى يستخدمها صاحب هذا القلم لينفرد بحل المسابقة وقت نزولها  .*




> حضرتك ممكن تعمل تقرير استخباراتي آخر يفيد بكيف ولماذا و كيفما انتقلت مشاركة حضرتك متزحلقة المشاركات الآخرى 
> 
> وعلى فكرة أنا بجد نسيت أشكر حضرتك على المعلومات الجميلة اللي أحضرتها عن مسجد المرسي أبو العباس 
> عايزين كدة على طول وعايزين معلومات رائعة بالشكل دا دايما


*لاشكر على واجب أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر وأي معلومات عن أي مسجد تكون جاهزة إن شاء الله في لحظات - بس بحب أسيب فرصة للأخوة والأخوات يشاركوا في المسابقة   * 




> وعلى فكرة لا تيأس لا زال لدينا حلقات سهلة كثيرة
> 
> أهلا بيك معانا دايما أخي العزيز سيف الدين


*أيوه ياريت نركز على السهل - يعني ممكن جامع السيد البدوي - جامع عمر مكرم - جامع النور  - جامع الفتح  -جامع الشيخ عبدالرحيم القناوي - جامع عمرو بن العاص - . . . 

إن شاء الله أتابع المسابقة وأستزيد من المعلومات القيمة التى يتم نشرها بها  
شكراً لحضرتك على مجهودك الطيب .
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثانية والعشرين

أهلا بكم جميعا بقالي يومين لم التقي بكم

النهاردة معانا صور لمكان أثري مصري 

حعرض لكم اكثر من صورة له علشان اسهلها عليكم شوية






يا ترى مين حيعرف الصورة فين

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

بيت السناري 
وربنا يستر

----------


## قلب مصر

اللهم لا حسد ايه الشطارة دي كلها  :mazika3:  :mazika3: 
صح طبعا يا أم احمد  :: 
ألف ألف مبروك  :hey:   :hey: 
وتكسبي معانا تاني نقطة ليكي في سباق صندوق الدنيا  :f2:  :f2: 

بس عرفتيه ازاي بقى بيت السناري  :Beer:   ::

----------


## أم أحمد

لولللللللي
هييييييييه مش ممكن يعني حلقتين في الراس يوجعوا
الله يبارك فيكي يا نهلة يا رب
بس علي فكرة انا ما عرفتوش هو اللي عرفني ههههههههه


لا لا بجد هاقولك عرفته ازاي 
اصلي انا متابعة المسابقة من اولها
وكل شوية اشوفكم تقولوا بيت السحيمي بيت السناري كده يعني وطبعا انا ولا اعرفهم اصلا
لما شوفت الصور عملت سيرش وطلع منهم هههههه
شوفتي بقي النصاحة :: 
ههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

بيت السنارى:

بنى إبراهيم كتخدا السنارى هذا البيت فى العصر العثمانى، وهو يقع فى حارة مونج المتفرعة من ميدان جامع السيدة زينب.

يتكون المنزل من طابقين، فى الطابق الأرضى عند الدخول من البوابة الرئيسية نجد فراغ المدخل "المجاز" الذى يحقق الخصوصية فى المنزل، ثم نتجه للفناء الرئيسى للمنزل عن طريق ممر طويل له فتحات شبابيك موجه ناحية الشمال، فتعمل على سحب الهواء من الفناء فتقلل من درجة حرارة الهواء داخل المنزل.

يوجد تحليل شامل للفناء فى كتاب للدكتور يحيى وزيرى، يحتوى على مقارنة بينه وبين بيثين آخرين، سوف تجدوا ملخص لهذا الكتاب فى وصلة الدكتور يحيى وزيرى قسم الكتب الخاصة به.

يوجد فى الدور الأرضى فراغ التختبوش، وهو فراغ له ثلاث حوائط فقط ومفتوح على الفناء الداخلى، وهو مخصص للرجال فى الصيف فى الدور الأرضى، وفى بعض المنازل الأخرى يكون التختبوش هو القاعة التى تصل بين فنائين، فتكون درجة الحرارة بها أقل بكثير من أى فراغ آخر داخل المنزل.

ومن الفناء الداخلى يوجد سلم يوصلنا للدور الأول حيث نجد:
المقعد: وهو قاعة للرجال صيفية تطل على الفناء ولها عقدين محمولين على أعمدة كما هو واضح فى الصور.
القاعة الرئيسية: وهى القاعة الرئيسية للمنزل، وتكون مخصصة للرجال حفاظا على خصوصية أهل المنزل، وفيها نجد المشربية الكبيرة المطلة على المدخل الرئيسى للمنزل.
كذلك تتصل هذه القاعة بقاعة صغيرة أخرى فيها الملقف، وكذلك قبة صغيرة، فهما معا يساعدان على سرعة حركة الهواء داخل القاعة، وبالتالى تقلل من درجة الحرارة داخلها.

قاعة النساء: وهى القاعة المخصصة للنساء، ويوجد بها أكثر من فراغ صغير له شبابيك ذات مشربيات تطل على الفناء الداخلى والخارجى، فتحقق الخصوصية المطلوبة للنساء، حيث تساعد المشربية على الرؤية من الداخل وتمنع من بالخارج رؤية ساكنى القاعة، كذلك تلطف الهواء وتقلل من درجة حرارته، نظرا للمادة المستخدمة وهى الخشب، كذلك أشكالها التى تساعد على حركة الهواء بها.

----------


## nefer

مش قولتلكم
احذروا هذا النجم الصاعد الواعد المتوعد
خالوا بالكم يالى فى بالى
مبروك النقطة الثانية يا أم أحمد

----------


## أم أحمد

> مش قولتلكم
> 
> احذروا هذا النجم الصاعد الواعد المتوعد
> خالوا بالكم يالى فى بالى
> مبروك النقطة الثانية يا أم أحمد


 ربنا يبارك فيك اخي الفاضل
بس بلاش تفتح عينهم بقي
خلينا نأكل عيش في المسابقة دي مرة من نفسنا :: 
وان جيت للحق المسابقة فعلا متميزة  بوجودك القيم وبمجهودك الراقي :f2:

----------


## nefer

بيت السنارى


 ينفرد البيت بعمارة فريدة من نوعها حيث تزين جدرانه وأسقفه زخارف ورسوم إسلامية بديعة يتميز بها عن بيوتات أخرى تجاوره مثل «بيت الربعماية» وزينب خانون ومنزل الهراوي وقاعة شاكر بن الغنام ومدرسة العيني وسبيل ووكالة السلطان قايتباي.
 ظل بيت «الست وسيلة» طوال فترة من الزمن مهجورا ومتروكا وحار فيه علماء الآثار، ومثل طابعه المعماري الخاص لغزا لهم لما ينقص البيت من أجزاء أساسية، حتى تعهد جهاز مشروع القاهرة التاريخية بالعمل على إحياء هذا البيت لكونه من البيوت النادرة في القاهرة.
 ويعكس البيت براعة معمارية فذة وقيما جمالية عالية، فهو يتمتع بالتطويع المعماري للبيئة المحيطة التي استغلها المعماري لمصلحة رفاهية أهل البيت بالإضافة إلى احترام الخصوصية وتقديسها كما هو الحال في معظم بيوت القاهرة القديمة التي تكفل لقاطنيها درجات مختلفة من الخصوصية طبقا للحاجة بدءا من المدخل مرورا بالصحن حتى السلالم وغيرها من العناصر الإنشائية والمعمارية الأخرى في المنزل.
 والبيت أسسه الحاج عبد الحق وشقيقه لطفي وأولاد الحاج محمد الكناني عام 1664 ميلادية وينسب إلى الست وسيلة آخر من امتلكته وسكنته وهي «وسيلة خاتون بنت عبدالله البيضا» معتوقة المرحومة الست عديلة هانم بنت المرحوم إبراهيم بك الكبير وتوفيت عام 1835.
 وللبيت واجهة رئيسية هي الشمالية الشرقية وجزء من الواجهة منه ما هو جنوبي وشرقي وباقي الجهات ملاصقة لمبان حديثة، وفيما يتعلق بالواجهة الجنوبية الشرقية فهي ملاصقة لمنزل عبد الرحمن الهراوي بينما يتوسط الجزء العلوي فتحة شباك للقاعة العلوية، ومن المرجح أنه كان يحوي مشربية.
 وتعد الواجهة الشمالية الشرقية هي الواجهة الرئيسية للبيت وتطل على زقاق «العنبة» الشهير بالحي، كما أنها مبنية من الحجر الجص المنحوت على شكل مداميك متراصة ويفتح بها بابان الأول بالطرف الشرقي منها. وبالضلع الشمالي الغربي لفناء البيت فتحة باب تصل منها إلى قاعة كبيرة وغرف البيت والطابق العلوي. ويضم البيت قاعة استقبال مستطيلة ذات أرضية من بلاطات حجرية وفي الشمال الشرقي فتحة شباك ذات مصراع خشبي. وفي جهة الشرق ثلاثة مداخل أكبرها أوسطها وفي الضلع الشمالي الغربي ثلاث فتحات أخرى فيما غطى هذه القاعة سقف من عروق خشبية مزينة بزخارف نباتية تمت إعادة إحيائها عن طريق متخصصين في الجداريات.
 وصحن المنزل مستطيل الشكل يتم الوصول اليه عبر المدخل السابق ومن خلال الصحن «الفناء» يستطيع الزائر الوصول إلى باقي العناصر المعمارية للمنزل، اذ قام المعماري بتوزيعها على ثلاثة أضلع فقط من الصحن.
 ونظرا لأن البيت الأثري كانت به العديد من اللوحات الجدارية والتي اختفت قبل عدة سنوات، إلى أن عثر عليها فريق الترميم في أحد المخازن بقلعة صلاح الدين في القاهرة، ولذلك تم نقل الصناديق وعددها أربعة عشر صندوقا إلى مخازن هيئة الآثار في ذلك الوقت بمنطقة القلعة وبعد طول بحث تبين اختفاء أحد الصناديق، ووجد في بيت السناري الأثري وتم ترميم تلك اللوحات بالقلعة نظرا لسوء حالتها التي منعتها من النقل للموقع بسلام إلى أن تم نقلها إلى الموقع لاستكمال ترميمها وإعادة تركيبها بمكانها الأصلي.
 ومن المعروف ان هذه المناظر الجدارية كانت من أساسيات التجميل في بيوت تلك الفترة وان كان معظمها قد اندثر اما لعدم اهتمام قاطنيها بتلك اللوحات أو لعدم إمكانهم تحمل تكلفة صيانتها أو كما هو المرجح تغير الذوق الفني على مر السنين وعدم الاهتمام بالحفاظ عليه.
 وأثناء العمل في المنزل تم إجراء الحفائر للكشف عن أجزاء المبنى والوصول لخير تصور للمبنى وعناصره المفقودة والمتمثلة في فسقية المنذرة الرئيسية التي تم العثور عليها تحت الرديم الكبير بالبيت والتي تتوسط فراغ المنذرة الرئيسية، ولم يتم الكشف عن أي آثار للفسيفساء أو الرخام الذي كان يكسوها.
 ويضم البيت نماذج نادرة من اللوحات الزيتية للاماكن المقدسة في الحجاز، حيث يوجد بالجزء الشمالي للقاعة رسم لمسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إضافة إلى رسومات منازل في المدينة المنورة، فيما تضم اللوحة الأخرى منظر الكعبة المشرفة والحرم المكي ومنازل مكة التي تحيط بالحرم بشرفاتها الصغيرة

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم جميعا

النهاردة حنشوف مع بعض صور لجامع من أروع المساجد اللي شوفتها من وجهة نظري

قمت بزيارته في ليلة أول أيام رمضان 

وبالنسبة لي كان اكتشاف من أجمل الاكتشافات

الجامع اللي زورته ليلة أول أيام رمضان

له طابع مميز في حاجات كتير

اتكلمت كتير 

تعالوا نشوف الصور ونخلي الكلام بعد ما تعرفوا هو جامع ايه








يا ترى عرفتوا الصور لأي جامع من جوامعنا الرائعة

يالا جاوبوا بسرعة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله بشارع المعز

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله ايه السرعة الصاروخية دي
الإجابة صحيحة طبعا يا فندم  :hey:   :hey: 

احنا حنستدعي الأخ الكريم سيف الدين مع فريق الاستخبارات الدولي  :: 

ونقولك كلنا ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على النقطة الثالثة في المجموعة الجديدة معانا
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ما شاء الله ايه السرعة الصاروخية دي
> الإجابة صحيحة طبعا يا فندم  
> 
> احنا حنستدعي الأخ الكريم سيف الدين مع فريق الاستخبارات الدولي 
> 
> ونقولك كلنا ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على النقطة الثالثة في المجموعة الجديدة معانا


الأخت العزيزة / قلب مصر
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
رمضان كريم وعيد جميل 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
وأعاد علينا الأيام الجميلة بخير وبركة

أنا شرحت واتكلمت وقلت سر شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى

الأخ العزيز / سيف الدين

أنا فعلا أقمت فى شارع المعز لمدة تلات سنوات
وبعرف الشارع بالمللى تقريبا
وهوا دا البير اللى فى السر
كل سنة وانت طيب
أنا عارف إنى اتأخرت عليك فى الرد فى موضوع التفكيكية
بس انت عارف ظروف رمضان

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعاً ودايما بخير

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> احنا حنستدعي الأخ الكريم سيف الدين مع فريق الاستخبارات الدولي 
> 
> ونقولك كلنا ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على النقطة الثالثة في المجموعة الجديدة معانا


[Bتم تقديم التقرير ونشر النتائج وجارى ملاحقة المتهمين  :: 

 :f2: [/B]




> الأخ العزيز / سيف الدين
> أنا فعلا أقمت فى شارع المعز لمدة تلات سنوات
> وبعرف الشارع بالمللى تقريبا
> وهوا دا البير اللى فى السر 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> أنا عارف إنى اتأخرت عليك فى الرد فى موضوع التفكيكية
> بس انت عارف ظروف رمضان
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعاً ودايما بخير


*طيب كده إحنا عرفنا البير  - أين السر  
بإنتظار حضرتك في موضوع التفكيكية وهجهز اتنين كيلو مسامير قلاووظ بالصماويل لتربيط كل ماتم فكه في العمليات التفكيكية 
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير أخي الفاضل حكيم عيووون 
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*جامع الحاكم بأمر الله مسجد بني عام 380 هـ في عهد العزيز بالله الفاطمي الذي بدأ في سنة 379هـ ( 989م) في بناء مسجد آخر خارج باب الفتوح ولكنه توفى قبل اتمامه فأتمه ابنه الحاكم بأمر الله 403هـ ( 1012-1013م) لذا نسب اليه وصار يعرف بجامع الحاكم.

وصف الجامع
---------
ويبلغ طوله 120,5 مترا وعرضه 113 مترا فمساحته اقل من مساحة جامع عمرو وفى نهايتى واجهته البحرية ( الشمالية الغربية ) وتوجد المئذنتان ويحيط بهما قاعدتان عظيمتان هـرميتا الشكل وتتركب كل قاعدة من مكعبين يعلو أحدهما الآخر والمكعب العلوى موضوع إلى الخلف قليلا فوق السفلى ويبلغ ارتفاع الأخـير ارتفاع أسوار الجامع وتبرز من كل من المكعبين العلويين مئذنة مثمنة الشكل وفى منتصف هـذه الواجهة البحرية وبين المئذنتين يوجد مدخل الجامع الأثرى وهـو أول مدخل بارز بنى في جامع القـاهـرة يغطيه قبو اسطوانى عرضه 48ر3 مترا وطوله 50ر5مترا وفى نهايته باب عرضه 21ر2مترا ومعقود بعقد أفقى من الحجر وهـذا العقد والحائط الموجود فيه حديثا البناء ويوجد في المدخل عن اليمين وعن اليسار بقايا نقوش بديعة ارتفاعها 60ر1مترا تكون طبانا في المدخل ويؤدى المدخل إلى صحن الجامع الذى تحيط به الأواوين.

الأواوين
--------
و هـى على الترتيب الآتى : الايوان الجنوبى الشرقى ( ايوان القبلة) ويتكون من خمسة أروقة وبكل رواق 17 عقدا ويقابله الايوان الشمالى الغربى ويتكون من رواقين وبكل رواق 17 عقدا أيضا والايوانات الشمالى الشرقى والجنوبى الغربى ويتكون كل منهما من ثلاثة أروقة وبكل رواق عقود وكل تلك العقود محمولة على أكتاف تشبه أكتاف الجامع الطولونى اذ توجد في الأركان الأربعة لكل كتف أعمدة مثل أعمدة الجامع الطولونى غير أنها أثخن ولا تيجان لها وقد كانت جميع العقود مغطاة بسقف مسطح من الخشب ويحيط بالسقف من اسفله فيما بينه وبين العقود ازار جصى من الكتابة الكوفية البديعة وجميع الأكتاف والأعمدة من طوب داكن يشبه الطوب المستخدم في بناء جامع بن طولون ويربط الأكتاف بعضها بعض مـيـد (أربطة خشبية ) مكسوة بألواح مزخرفة بنقوش محفورة في الخشب كما كانت تعلو الأعمدة فرشات من الخشب المسطح مكونة من قطعتين أو ثلاث قطع وتوجد في نهايتى حائط القبلة قبتان محمولتان على مثمن كما توجد قبة ثالثة فوق المحراب وقد هـدمت القبة الشرقية بسبب اقامة السور الذى بناه بدر الجمالى ملاصقا للجدار الشرقى للجامع كما سدت جميع النوافذ في هـذا الجدار ايضا لنفس السبب المتقدم وقـد كان يوجد عن يمين المدخل الحالى بابان آخران وقد سدت جميعها كما كان يوجد بابان في الجانب الشرقى ( باب في الوسط وباب ملاصق للمئذنة ) وباب في منتصف الجانب الغربى وباب للخطيب بجوار المنبر فيصير مجموع الأبواب تسعة أما الشبابيك في هـذا الجامع فموضوعة على محور كل عقد بخلاف شبابيك الجامع الطولونى فانها منحرفة عنه قليلا وينتج عن ذلك أنه كان يوجد في الجامع الحاكم 16 شباكا وفى كل من الحوائط الجانبية و17 شباكا في كل من ايوان القبلة والحائط المقابل له وقد سدت المئذنتان شباكا من كل جهة فيصبح بذلك عدد الشبابيك 16 فقط ويوجد شباكان في الحائط الخلفى لايوان القبلة على يسار المحراب والزخرفة في هـذين الشباكين لاتشمل على زخرفة هندسية بل تتكون من زخارف نباتية متداخلة بعضها في بعض وكما ذكرنا كان يوجد ازار جصى يحيط بالجامع من الخط الكوفى البديع لاتزال آثاره باقية إلى اليوم في ايوان القبلة كذلك كانت القباب والشبابيك مزينة بزخارف جصية بديعة وحتى المـيـد الخشبية كانت مزينة محفورة في الخشب ولايزال بعضها موجودا في ايوان القبلة وقـد توالت صروف الزمان على هـذا المسجد فاعتدى عليه بدر الجمالى فسد منافذ الجدار الشرقى ببنائه السور ملاصقا لهذا الجدار كما أصابه زلزال سنة 702هـ ( 1303م) بتلف شديد فتهدم كثير من العقود والأكتاف الحاملة لها وسقط السقف كما هـوت قمتا المئذنتين وتوالت عليه المصائب حتى تهدمت جميع أواوينه ما عدا بعض عقود في الايوانين القبلى والشرقى فاستخدمته وزارة الآوقاف مخزنا وحفظت فيه التحف والآثار الاسلامية قبل نقلها إلى الدار الحالية وتشغله الآن مدرسة السلحدار الابتدائية وقـد أصلحت إدارة حفظ الآثار العربية أكتاف النصف الغربى من الايوان القبلى وعقوده ، وقـد شيد الحاكم مسجدين آخرين هما جامع راشدة سنة 393هـ ( 1003م) الذى اشتق اسمه من الخطة التى بنى فيها وهـى خطة راشدة و جامع المقس الذى شيده على شاطىء النيل بالمقس ميناء القـاهـرة النهرى في ذلك الحين وليس لهما أثر اليوم .

مسجد الحاكم والبهرة
---------------
أهمل المسجد لفترات طويلة حتى تحولت أروقته إلى مخازن لتجار البصل والتجار الأخرين المحيطين بالمنطقة، إذ أنها منطقة تجارية ، حتى عصر الرئيس أنور السادات والذي طلبت طائفة الشيعة البهرة الذي بدأوا في الهجرة إلى مصر ، الإذن بتجديده بالجهود الذاتية - ذلك أنه مكان مقدس بالنسبه لهم كما أن الحاكم بأمر الله نفسه شخصية مقدسة وتم ذلك ، ودعي السادات إلى افتتاح المسجد وكان هناك تخوف من أن يكون ذلك محاولة لأغتياله ، إلا أنه لم يحدث شيء ،ومنذ ذلك الحين يقوم الشيعة البهرة الذين هاجروا إلى مصر واستقروا بها كتجار وخصوصاً في منطقة القاهرة العتيقة والجمالية وما حولها برعاية الجامع وهو مفتوح لجميع الطوائف بالصلاة بها.

أهمية الجامع بالنسبة للبهرة
-------------------
يعتبر الجامع مكان مقدس لطائفة الاسماعيلية البهرة ويتواجدون به كثيراً خصوصاً خلال شهر رمضان. ويقومون على رعاية الجامع بالجهود الذاتية.*
منقول

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أما عن الحاكم بأمر الله نفسه - الخليفة الفاطمى السادس - المنصور بن العزيز بالله الفاطمى
(985 - 1021) الذى حكم مصر من عام 996 وحتى 1021 .
فعلًنى سوف أرفع بخصوصه فيما بعد موضوعاً خاصاً
لأن شخصية الحاكم بأمر الله من الشخصيات التى أحاطها الغموض وقيل حولها الكثير والكثير
وعلكم من المعلومات الآتية سوف تكتشفون الكثير من العبث فيما قيل عن هذا الرجل ونُسب إليه
ومن وجهة نظرى الخاصة أن معظم ما تم إلحاقه بالرجل من السيرة أو الأفعال أو الأعمال أراها منحولة
وسوف تلاحظون معى تناقضاً غريباً فى الحكايا التى نُسبت للرجل ، مما يترك شكاً يقينياً فى صحة تلك الأقاويل .
والأسباب كثيرة ، منها ماهو سياسى وعقائدى ويرتبط بطبيعة الصراع فى تلك الفترة .

وعليه ، قريبا سوف أرفع موضوعاً خاصا بالحاكم بأمر الله
لأن هذا الرجل شغل خاطرى كثيراً وعندى الكثير من الداتا حول تلك الشخصية ولكنى لن أتحدث عن الحاكم  كما تم الحديث عنه ، وإنما سوف أحاول قدر الإمكان ومن خلال ربط بعض الظواهر الإقتصادية والإجتماعية والسياسية فى هذا العصر ، وكذلك الظروف الخاصة بحكم الرجل وطبيعته ، إلى جانب الصراع فيما بين الخلافة العباسية والفاطمية فى تلك الفترة .... الخ ، ومن ثم  تحليل تلك الظواهر فى محاولة لمعرفة حقيقة هذا الرجل وفك الألغاز التى تحيط بتلك الشخصية .*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أما الآن فإليكم ماقيل ونُسب إلى الحاكم بأمر الله
وأراه منحولاً 
وعلكم بعد قراءة تلك المعلومات تكتشفون مدى مافيها من تناقضات وأكاذيب يجعلها محض إفتراء على الرجل
وأسباب ذلك سوف أعرض لها فى الموضوع الخاص بالحاكم بأمر الله

الحاكم بأمر الله
--------------
الحاكم بأمر الله المنصور (985 - 1021) الخليفة الفاطمي السادس، حكم من 996 إلى 1021 . ولد في مصر وخلف والده في الحكم العزيز بالله الفاطمي وعمره 11 سنة . اتسمت فترة حكمه بالتوتر، فقد كان على خلاف مع العباسيين الذين كانوا يحاولون الحد من نفوذ الإسماعيليين، وكان من نتائج هذا التوتر في العلاقات أن قامت الخلافة العباسية بإصدار مرسوم شهير في عام 1011 وفيه نص مفاده أن الحاكم بأمر الله ليس من سلالة علي بن أبي طالب.
وبالإضافة إلى نزاعه مع العباسيين فقد انهمك أيضا الحاكم بأمر الله في صراع آخر مع القرامطة

سيرته وأحداث عصره
---------------------
	روي عن الحاكم في بداية عهده أنه كان سخيّاً معطاءً فبعد أن تولى الخلافة أجزل العطاء لكتامة كما يروي المقريزي شكل الإحتفالات في عهده لكافة الطوائف ففي عهده احتفل المسيحيون بالغطاس بشكل كبير ومهيب كما أعطى للأتراك خيلا وسلاحا في عيد النوروز. 

أهم المراسيم التي أصدرها
-----------------------
•	
o	أمر اليهود والمسيحيين بشد الزنار ولبس الغيار وشعارهم بالسواد شعار الغاصبين العباسيين‏.‏ 
o	وقرئ سجل في الأطعمة بالمنع من أكل الملوخية المحببة كانت لمعاوية بن أبي سفيان والبقلة المسماة بالجرجير المنسوبة إلى عائشة والمتوكلية المنسوبة إلى المتوكل‏.‏ 
o	المنع من عجن الخبز بالرجل والمنع من أكل الدلنيس والمنع من ذبح البقر التي لا عاقبة لها إلا في أيام الأضاحي وما سواها من الأيام لا يذبح منها إلا ما لا يصلح للحرث‏. 
o	وقرئ سجل آخر بأن يؤذن لصلاة الظهر في أول الساعة السابعة ويؤذن لصلاة العصر في أول الساعة التاسعة‏. 
o	إصلاح المكاييل والموازين والنهي عن البخس فيهما والمنع من بيع الفقاع وعمله ألبتة لما يؤثر عن علي من كراهة شرب الفقاع‏. 
o	ضرب في الطرقات بالأجراس ونودي ألا يدخل الحمام أحد إلا بمئزر وألا تكشف امرأة وجهها في طريق ولا خلف جنازة ولا تتبرج‏.‏ 
o	لا يباع شيء من السمك بغير قشر ولا يصطاده أحد من الصيادين‏. 
o	تتبعت الحمامات وقبض على جماعة وجدوا بغير مئزر فضربوا وشهروا‏.‏ 
•	ومما يروى عنه أيضا أنه رسم لجماعة من الأحداث أن يتقافزوا من موضع عال في القصر ورسم لكل منهم بصلة فحضر جماعة وتقافزوا فمات منهم نحو ثلاثين إنسانا من أجل سقوطهم خارجاً عن الماء على صخر هناك ووضع لمن قفز ماله‏.‏ 
•	وايضا أمر بقتل الكلاب فقتل منها ما لا يحصى حتى لم يبق منها بالأزقة والشوارع شيء وطرحت بالصحراء وبشاطىء النيل وأمر بكنس الأزقة والشوارع وأبواب الدور في كل مكان ففعل ذلك‏. 
•	فتح دار الحكمة بالقاهرة وحمل الكتب إليها وانتصب فيها الفقراء والقراء والنحاة وغيرهم من أرباب العلوم وفرشت وأقيم فيها خدام لخدمتها وأجريت الأرزاق على من بها من فقيه وغيره وجعل فيها ما يحتاج إليه من الحبر والأوراق والأقلام‏.‏ 
•	في عام 398 هجريا في المحرم ابتدأ نقص ماء النيل من ثامن عشر توت فاشتد الأمر وبيع الخبز مبلولا وضرب جماعة من الخبازين وشهروا لتعذر وجود الخبز بالعشايا‏.‏ 

محاولات سرقة جسد النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وصاحبيه
--------------------------------------------------------
طبقا لبعض الروايات حاول مرتين أن يسرق جسد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وصاحبيه:
المحاولة الأولى: أراد نقل أجسادهم إلى مصر، وكلف بذلك أبا الفتوح الحسن بن جعفر، فلم يُفق بعد أن جاءت ريح شديدة تدرحجت من قوتها الإبل والخيل، وهلك معها خلق من الناس، فكانت رادعاً لأبي الفتوح عن نبش القبور وانشرح صدره لذلك، واعتذر للحاكم بأمر الله بالريح.
المحاولة الثانية: أرسل من ينبش قبر النبي ، فسكن داراً بجوار المسجد وحفر تحت الأرض فرأى الناس أنواراً وسُمع صائح يقول: أيها الناس إن نبيكم يُنبش ففتش الناس فوجدوهم وقتلوهم.[1]
ويرى البعض أن هذه المحاولات غالبا مجرد تجنى على الحاكم من أجل تشويه صورته , إذ لم يذكر هذه المحاولات أى مؤرخ من المؤرخين المصريين الذين كتبوا تاريخ الفاطميين سواء كانوا مؤيدين لهم أو معادين و منهم : المقريزى , إبن تغرى بردى , السيوطى , و جاء ذكر ذلك لأول مرة فى كتاب المؤرخ الحافظ البغدادى ( تاريخ بغداد ) مما يثبت بلا شك أن هذا الأمر خاطىء تماما و أن الحاكم لم يفعل ذلك و أنها مجرد إفترائات تداولها أهل المشرق عن الحاكم .

اضطهاد المسيحيين
------------------------
بالرغم من التسامح في بداية عهده الذي أبهر الناس إلا أن هذا قد تغير تماما بعد بضعة سنوات:
•	وفي عام 398 لما كان ليلة عيد الشعانين منع المسيحيين من تزيين كنائسهم على ما هي عادتهم وقبض على جماعة منهم في رجب وأمر باحضار ما هو معلق على الكنائس وإثباته في دواوين السلطان وكتب إلى سائر الأعمال بذلك‏.‏ وأحرق صلبان كثيرة على باب الجامع.‏ 
•	وفيها ايضا خرج المسيحيون من مصر إلى القدس لحضور الفصح بكنيسة القيامة على عادتهم في كل سنة بتجمل عظيم كما يخرج المسلمون إلى الحج فسأل الحاكم ختكين الضيف العضدي أحد قواده عن ذلك لمعرفته بأمر قمامة (أي كنيسة القيامة) فقال: 
""هذه بيعة تعظمها النصارى ويحج إليها من جميع البلاد وتأتيها الملوك وتحمل إليها الأموال العظيمة والثياب والستور والفرش والقناديل والصلبان المصوغة من الذهب والفضة والأواني من ذلك وبها من ذلك شيء عظيم‏.‏ فإذا كان يوم الفصح واجتمع النصارى بقمامة ونصبت الصلبان وعلقت القناديل في المذبح تحيلوا في إيصال النار إليه بدهن البيلسان مع دهن الزئبق فيحدث له ضياء ساطع يظن من يراه أنها نار نزلت من السماء‏.‏"" فأنكر الحاكم ذلك وتقدم إلى بشر بن سورين كاتب الإنشاء فكتب إلى أحمد بن يعقوب الداعي أن يقصد القدس ويهدم قمامة وينهبها الناس حتى يعفى أثرها ففعل ذلك‏.[2]‏
•	وفي عام 399 أمر المسيحيين إلا الحبابرة بلبس العمائم السود والطيالسة السود وأن يعلق المسيحيين في أعناقهم صلبان الخشب ويكون ركب سروجهم من خشب ولا يركب أحد منهم خيلا وأنهم يركبون البغال والحمير وألا يركبوا السروج واللجم محلاةً وأن تكون سروجهم ولجمهم بسيور سود وأنهم يشدون الزنانير على أوساطهم ولا يستعملون مسلما ولا يشترون عبدا ولا أمة وأذن للناس في البحث عنهم وتتبع آثارهم في ذلك فأسلم عدة من المسيحيين الكتاب وغيرهم‏.‏ 

الدرزية
----------
يروي المقريزي أنه في عام 408 هجريا قدم مصر داع عجمي اسمه محمد بن إسماعيل الدرزي واتصل بالحاكم فأنعم عليه‏.‏ ودعا الناس إلى القول بإلهية الحاكم فأنكر الناس عليه ذلك ووثب به أحد الأتراك ومحمد في موكب الحاكم فقتله وثارت الفتنة فنهبت داره وغلقت أبواب القاهرة‏. ‏ واستمرت الفتنة ثلاثة أيام قتل فيها جماعة من الدرزية وقبض على التركي قاتل الدرزي وحبس ثم قتل‏.‏
ثم ظهر داع آخر اسمه حمزة بن علي الزوزني وتلقب بالهادي وأقام بمسجد تبر خارج القاهرة وبث دعاته في أعمال مصر والشام وترخص في أعمال الشريعة وأسقط جميع التكاليف في الصلاة والصوم ونحو ذلك‏.‏ فاستجاب له خلق كثير فظهر من حينئذ مذهب الدرزية ببلاد صيدا وبيروت وساحل الشام.

اختفاء الحاكم
----------------
خرج الحاكم ليلة إلى جبل المقطم ولم يعد، يروي المقريزي أن أخته ست الملك خططت لقتله. وهكذا اختفى الحاكم بأمر الله في عام 1021، وبالرغم من أرجحية وفاته، إلا ان عقيدة الدروز تؤمن بأنه دخل غيبة كبرى وأنه سيرجع بصفته المهدي المنتظر ، كان متضارباً بآرائه فنهى عن الصلاة ثم عاد و أمر بها، اشتهر بسفكه للدماء و قدّر العلماء قتلاه بحوالي 18000 قتيل و نظر البعض أنّ اختفاءه كان قتلاً مدبراً و ذلك للقدرة على استكمال نشر الدرزية.*

----------


## قلب مصر

أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء المشاركين في مسابقة صندوق الدنيا

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة

ربنا يعود عليكم العيد بكل خير



وبمناسبة أن العيد يوم الأربعاء في مصر وغدا في السعودية  :: 

وفي هذه المناسبة السعيدة 
أبلغكم نبأ هام  :Beer: 
أن غدا المتمم لشهر رمضان عندنا هنا في مصر
حيكون معانا ثلاث حلقات من المسابقة عبر اليوم كله 
بمناسبة بقى أن اليوم أجازة  :: 
والغايب يعلم الحاضر  :Bicycle: 
متسألونيش ازاي  :: 
بس مفيش مشكلة ماهو العيد بكرة هناك وهنا بعد بكرة  :1: 

يالا استعدوا علشان عايزين نلحق نخلص المسابقة قبل رمضان  ::p: 
متسألونيش برضه ازاي  :: 
لو وافقتم على أني أنزل النهاردة حلقتين ممكن أنزلهم  :Gun2: 
بحيث يبقى النهاردة 2 وبكرة 3 ونتوقف عند الحلقة الثامنة والعشرين
بس بلغوني في الموضوع والاقي أغلبية موافقة 
لو حبيتم نكمل في العيد بلغوني برضه ونكمل تاني وتالت أيام العيد ووقتها نستكمل الثلاثين حلقة 
يعني قولولي مقترحاتكم بخصوص الحلقات المفقودة في المسابقة
في انتظاركم

وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

هو بس احب اعرف بكرة  اجازة لمين  ::mm:: 

ما احنا رايحين اشغالنا بكرة ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قلب مصر :f: 
وربنا يعيده عليكي وعلينا وعلي الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات
كملي المسابقة في اي وقت
نزلي الحلقات كلها وكمان في العيد
وممكن بس تقولي الاوقات اللي هتكون فيها الاسئلة متاحة
يعني مثلا واحدة الصبح وواحدة المغرب وواحدة باليل
يعني شوفي كده واحنا معاكي(عقلي الباطن قال يعني بعرف الاثار اوي :: )
مرة تانية كل سنة  وانتي وكل اعضاء مصر بكل الخير
وعقبال رمضان الجاية :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

أجازة ليا  ::mazika2:: 
ولا ايه بقى مش لازم افرح بالاجازة بتاعتي بكرة ولا ايه  :Banned2: 
 ::   ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قلب مصر
> وربنا يعيده عليكي وعلينا وعلي الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات
> كملي المسابقة في اي وقت
> نزلي الحلقات كلها وكمان في العيد
> وممكن بس تقولي الاوقات اللي هتكون فيها الاسئلة متاحة
> يعني مثلا واحدة الصبح وواحدة المغرب وواحدة باليل
> يعني شوفي كده واحنا معاكي(عقلي الباطن قال يعني بعرف الاثار اوي)
> مرة تانية كل سنة  وانتي وكل اعضاء مصر بكل الخير
> وعقبال رمضان الجاية


وانتى طيبة يا أم أحمد  :f2: 
ويعيده عليكي وعلى أحمد وكل أسرتك بكل خير يارب وسعادة 
حبلغكم طبعا بمواعيد الأسئلة
لا تكلكي من هذا الأمر  :Saddam: 
حلوة حكاية واحدة المغرب دي  :Lol2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم جميعا

النهاردة معانا صور لجامع مصري جميل





يا ترى عرفتوا الصور لأي جامع من جوامعنا الرائعة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

ومتنسوش بكرة معانا 3 حلقات 

حلقة قبل الفطار 

وحلقتين بعد الفطار

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد المحمودية

في رعاية الله

----------


## قلب مصر

صح قوي 
أنا قولت حيبقى صعب
بس برافو عليكي يا بوكي
هو مسجد المحمودية  :hey:   :hey: 
كل سنة وانت طيبة 
وألف ألف مبروك  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

مسجد المحمودية بميدان صلاح الدين (979 هـ - 1568 م)

يقع هذا المسجد أمام باب العزبة بالقلعة و شرقي مسجد السلطان حسن و قبلي مدرسة قاني باي الرماح، أنشأه "محمود باشا" و هذا المسجد يصعد إليه ببضع درجات.
و تصميم المسجد علي شكل تخطيط مربع عبارة عن قاعة كبيرة تتوسطها أربعة أعمدة كبيرة من الجرانيت و تحمل منوراً كبيراً مرتفعاً عن السقف، و علي كوابيل حجرية عوراض خشبية تحمل السقوف حوله و هي مذهبة و ملونة، و في جدار المحراب باب يوصل إلي قاعة الضريح الملحقة بالمسجد و يعلوها قبة و هذا الضريح بارز عن حائط  المسجد الخارجي، و مئذنة هذا المسجد من النوع البسيط شأن المآذن التركية في أول أمرها.
وهى تقوم على قاعدة أسطوانية مثلها تقع بالناصية الشرقية الجنوبية للمسجد كنظيرتها بمسجد السلطان حسن. وتخطيطه عبارة عن حيز مربع طول ضلعه 19.80 متر تتوسطه أربعة أعمدة ضخمة من الجرانيت ترتكز عليها أربعة عقود تحمل سقف الجزء الأوسط من المسجد المرتفع عن باقى سقفه. ويتوسط الجدار الشرقى محراب حجرى بجواره منبر خشبى وإلى يساره باب يؤدى إلى مربع صغير بارز عن سمت جدار المحراب تغطيه قبة مرتفعة ووقوع القبة خلف المحراب ظاهرة اقتبست من مثيلتها بمسجد السلطان حسن أيضا. وجميع أسقف المسجد من الخشب المنقوش بزخارف جميلة ملونة ومذهبة ويحيط بها إزار مكتوب به آيات قرآنية واسم المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء سنة 975 هجرية. هذا ويحلى جدران المسجد من الداخل شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المملوء بالزجاج الملون

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

نلتقي إن شاء الله قبل الفطار في خلال ساعة من دلوقتي مع أولى حلقاتنا الثلاث اليوم
مع الحلقة الخامسة والعشرين
يعني المسابقة حتكون في الوقت من 5.00 - 5.30 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم جميعا

كل سنة وانتم جميعا كيبين

النهاردة آخر يوم من أيام شهر رمضان الكريم

حنلتقي مع صورة لأثر مصري جميل 



بتمنى أن الصورة متكونش صعبة وتحلوها بسرعة

علشان لسه في معانا حلقتين كمان النهاردة

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

سبيل السلطان قايتباي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

سبيل السلطان قايتباي

يقع بشارع الصليبة قرب مدرسة السلطان حسن، يعتبر هذا الأثر من أروع آثار مصر الإسلامية قاطبة لما يتميز به من جمع بين المهابة التي تتجلى في حجمه الضخم والدقة الفنية التي نقف عليها من ثراء زخارفه وتنوعها وتناغمها، 

وهو أول سبيل منفصل يعلوه كتاب في عمارة مصر الإسلامية، وتتكون عمارته الخارجية من ثلاث واجهات فخمة أهمها الواجهة الرئيسية التي تطل على شارع الصليبة والتي يقع بها المدخل الرئيسي والذي يعلوها النص التأسيسي. ونرى رنك السلطان قايتباي على هذه الواجهة، ويتكون السبيل من حجرة تسبيل من الداخل بها دخلتا شاذروان ولحجرة التسبيل شباكا تسبيل يطل أحدهما على شارع الصليبة ويطل الآخر على شارع جانبي، ويغشى الشباكين مصبعات معدنية. 

ويعلو السبيل حجرة في الطابق الثاني ثم الكتاب في الطابق الثالث، وقد كشفت بعثة الآثار الأسبانية التي قامت بترميم السبيل عن صهريج السبيل والذي يمكن الدخول إليه من حجرة التسبيل وقامت البعثة الأسبانية بعمل سلم النزول للصهريج. 

وقد قامت وزارة الثقافة المصرية بتحويل السبيل لمركز للحضارة الإسلامية وهو مركز يضم بين جنباته مكتبة متخصصة في شئون الحضارة والآثار والفنون الإسلامية يقصدها الباحثون والمتخصصون من كل حدب وصوب.

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة يا بوكي  :hey:   :hey: 
هو فعلا سبيل السلطان قايتباي 
والسبيل رغم انه من أروع الأسبلة الموجودة في القاهرة ومصر عموما إلا أنه مالوش شهرة باقي الأسبلة الأخرى
نقطة مستحقة وعن جدارة ألف ألف مبروك
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

انتظرونا النهاردة 
لنا لقاءان جديدان بعد الإفطار مع الحلقة السادسة والعشرين والحلقة السابعة والعشرين

----------


## nefer

أولا : كل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله عليكم بالخير و اليمن و البركات
ثانيا : كالعادة ألف مبروك يا بوكى على الإجابات الصحيحة السابقة
ثالثا : أريد أن أضيف أن هناك سبيل آخر باسم السلطان قايتباى فى المسجد الأقصى الشريف
 




 *سبيل           مياه شهير، يقع مقابل  باب           المطهرة، بينه           وبين الطرف الغربي لصحن الصخرة، في           الساحات الغربية للمسجد الأقصى المبارك.           بُنيت السبيل فوق الطرف الشماليّ           الغربيّ لمصطبة واسعة تحمل نفس الاسم،           ولها محراب في الجهة الجنوبية، بناهما           الملك الأشرف أبوالنصر إينال (860هـ)، ثم           جدد الملك الأشرف قايتباي السبيل عام 887هـ-           1482م، بعد تهدمه، وعرف باسمه، وأعاد           تجديده السلطان العثماني عبدالمجيد           الثاني 1330هـ- 1912م.                      * 

 *والسبيل           عبارة عن مبنى مرتفع وجميل, دخلت فيه           فنون العمارة، وجملته الحجارة الملونة           الداخلة في بنائه، وله قبة جميلة مزخرفة           بزخارف نباتية, قيل انه السبيل الوحيد           من نوعه في فلسطين قاطبة.                      * 

 *وهو           عامر في أيامنا، يستفاد من مياهه           المثلجة، عن طريق ثلاجة وضعتها داخله           لجنة التراث الإسلامي، تعمل طيلة ساعات           النهار في فصول السنة الثلاثة عدا           الشتاء.                     * 

 *وتحت           السبيل والمصطبة توجد بئر كبيرة عامرة           بالمياه، تمتد حتى ما تحت  الرواق الغربي           للأقصى، بطول ثمانية وعشرين مترا،           وعرضها ستة أمتار وعمقها أحد عشر مترا           ونصف.                      * 
 *في سنة           1981م، اكتشفت حفريات صهيونية تمتد من           الغرب إلى الشرق تحت  باب           المطهرة، وتنفذ           إلى البئر، بامتداد أكثر من 25م داخل           باحات المسجد الأقصى المبارك، ولا           تفصلها إلا أمتار قليلة عن  قبة الصخرة           في قلب المسجد الأقصى المبارك. وإثر           احتجاجات من جانب المسلمين، اضطر           الصهاينة لإغلاق الفتحة التي كانوا           يراقبون منها المسلمين عند السبيل،           ولكنهم أعادوا فتحها مرة أخرى، على ما           يبدو، كما يخشى من أن يكونوا قد وصلوا           بأنفاقهم إلى الصخرة المشرفة في قلب           المسجد الأقصى المبارك وبنوا كنيسا           يهوديا تحتها.*

 
 يعتبر               سبيل قايتباي من أهم أسبلة الحرم               الشريف والقدس خاصة، وفلسطين وبلاد               الشام عامة. ذلك أنه النموذج الوحيد               والفريد من نوعه في المنطقة والتي               عرفت بالأسبلة القايتبائية (المملوكية)               في مصر .                              

 يقوم               هذا السبيل مقابل مكتبة الأقصى (المدرسة               الأشرفية) في الجهة الغربية لساحة               الحرم الشريف حيث بني فوق ماء عامر               حتى يومنا هذا .                              

 ويتألف               مبنى السبيل من غرفة قوامها أربع               واجهات معمارية تعلوها قبة حجرية               كروية أقيمت على مثلثات كروية شكلت               رقبة حجرية مضلعة. وقد فتح في واجهاته               الثلاث شبابيك مستطيلة الشكل أما               الواجهة الشرقية فقد فتح فيها باب               للسبيل .                              

 وقد               زخرفت القبة من الداخل والخارج               بزخارف نباتية نافرة جاءت في غاية               الجمال، وقد اشتهر هذا النمط من               القباب في مصر في الفترة المملوكية               البرجية ونخص بالذكر عمائر السلطان               قايتباي الشهيرة هناك. حيث لا نكاد               نجد نموذجاً آخر لهذه القباب في               فلسطين سوى هذه القبة .                              

 فضلاً               عن العناصر المعمارية والفنية التي               أغنت واجهات السبيل الأربع حيث زينت               بالعناصر المعمارية والزخرفية               المملوكية والتي اشتملت على صفوف               الحجارة المشهرة باللونين الأحمر               والأبيض والأعمدة الركنية المزخرفة               والإطارات الميمية التي أحاطت               بالشبابيك والشريط الكتابي الذي يقوم               أعلى الواجهات الأربعة للسبيل .                              

 تاريخ               المبنى:                              

 يعود               تاريخ البناء الأول لهذا السبيل إلى               عهد السلطان الأشرف سيف الدين إينال               (857-865 هجرية/ 1435-1461 ميلادية) وذلك حسب               ما ورد في الشريط الكتابي، فضلاً عما               جاء عند مجير الدين (11) بخصوص ذلك حيث               قال: ((وكان قديماً على البئر المذكور (المقصود               سبيل قايتباي) قبة مبنية بالأحجار               كغيره من الآبار الموجودة بالمسجد (أي               الحرم الشريف) فوق تلك القبة وبني               السبيل المستجد وفرش أرضه بالرخام               وصار في هيئة لطيفة (أي سبيل قايتباي)               ..)) .                              

 فمما               لا شك فيه أن السلطان الأشرف قايتباي،               عندما أتم بناء المدرسة الأشرفية،               أمر بهدمه وإعادة بنائه بشكل يتناسب               وهيئة مدرسته الأشرفية التي أعاد               بناءها أيضاً كما مر معنا لتتناسب               وعظمة مكانة الحرم الشريف. فعلى ما               يبدو أن نفس الصناع والمعمارين الذين               قاموا ببناء الأشرفية هم أنفسهم               الذين بنوا هذا السبيل .                              

 هذا               وقد تم إعادة تجديد بنائه في الفترة               العثمانية في عهد السلطان عبد الحميد               في سنة 1300 هجرية/ 1883 ميلادية وذلك حسب               ما جاء بالشريط الكتاب للسبيل والذي               من المحتمل جداً أنه استبدل بالشريط               القايتبائي الذي كان قائماً مكانه               على غرار الشريط الكتابي في المدرسة               الأشرفية .                              

 أما               نص الشريط الكتابي فهو                               

 في               الواجهة الجنوبية:                              

 ((بسم               الله الرحمن الرحيم، إن الأبرار               يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا،               عيناً يشرب بها عباد الله يفجرونها               تفجيراً، يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يوماً               كان شره مستطيرا، ويطعمون الطعام على               حبه مسكيناً ويتيماً وأسيرا، إنما               نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء               ولا شكورا)) . أنشأ هذا السبيل               المبارك مولانا الملك الأشرف إينال               ثم جدده سلطان الإسلام والمسلمين               قامع .                              

 في               الواجهة الشمالية:                              

 ((الكفرة               والمشركين ناشر العدل في العالمين               السلطان الملك الأشرف أبو النصر               قايتباي أعز الله أنصاره في شهر شوال               المبارك سنة سبع وثمانين وثمانمائة)) .                              

 في               الواجهة الشرقية:                              
 ((ثم               جدده الخليفة الأعظم والسلطان المفخم               السلطان الغازي عبد الحميد خان ابن               السلطان الغازي عبد المجيد خان من آل               عثمان أعز الله ملكه في شهر رجب الفرد               سنة ثلاثمائة وألف)) .

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السادسة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم جميعا

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة

لقائي الثاني معكم اليوم 

حنلتقي مع صورة لجامع أثري رائع 




مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أولا : كل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله عليكم بالخير و اليمن و البركات
> ثانيا : كالعادة ألف مبروك يا بوكى على الإجابات الصحيحة السابقة
> ثالثا : أريد أن أضيف أن هناك سبيل آخر باسم السلطان قايتباى فى المسجد الأقصى الشريف
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  *سبيل           مياه شهير، يقع مقابل  باب           المطهرة، بينه           وبين الطرف الغربي لصحن الصخرة، في           الساحات الغربية للمسجد الأقصى المبارك.           بُنيت السبيل فوق الطرف الشماليّ           الغربيّ لمصطبة واسعة تحمل نفس الاسم،           ولها محراب في الجهة الجنوبية، بناهما           الملك الأشرف أبوالنصر إينال (860هـ)، ثم           جدد الملك الأشرف قايتباي السبيل عام 887هـ-           1482م، بعد تهدمه، وعرف باسمه، وأعاد           تجديده السلطان العثماني عبدالمجيد           الثاني 1330هـ- 1912م.                      * 
> ...



أهلا بيك أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
كل سنة وانت بصحة وسعادة وأسرتك كلها بخير يارب
فعلا في سبيل للسلطان قايتباي يوجد في فلسطين وله قيمة كبيرة لوجوده في مكان رائع هناك
بشكرك على المعلومات القيمة التي احضرتها لسبيل قايتباي الموجود في فلسطين
وبشكرك على تفاعلك الجميل والرائع طوال المسابقة
وفي انتظار مشاركتك معانا في المسابقة في حلقاتها الأخيرة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

مسجد السلطان المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون

----------


## nefer

مسجد الظاهر بيبرس


جامع السلطان الظاهر بيبرس 665-667 هجرية = 1267 -1269م. كان بيبرس فى بادئ الأمر مملوكا للأمير علاء الدين إيدكين البندقدارى ثم أصبح من جملة مماليك الملك الصالح نجم الدين الأيوبى. ولما توسمه فيه من الفطنة والذكاء أعتقه.

وظل يترقى فى مناصب الدولة إلى أن تمكن بدهائه وسياسته من تبوء عرش مصر وولى ملكها سنة 658 هجرية = 1260م وتلقب بالملك الظاهر.

وكان من أعظم سلاطين دولة المماليك البحرية وقد لازمه التوفيق فى حروبه ضد الصليبيين والتتار وأخضع من تمرد عليه من أمراء الشام وصار يتنقل من نصر إلى نصر ومن توفيق إلى توفيق إلى أن وافته المنية سنة 676 هجرية = 1277م ولم تكن شواغله الحربية لتعوقه عن الاهتمام بالعمارة والإنشاء فترك الكثير من المنشآت الدينية والمدنية كان من أهمها جامعه العظيم الواقع بميدان الظاهر الذى شرع فى إنشائه سنة 665 هجرية = 1267م وأتمه فى سنة 667 هجرية = 1269م.

يعتبر هذا الجامع من أكبر جوامع القاهرة حيث تبلغ مساحته 103 فى 106 مترات ولم يبق منه سوى حوائطه الخارجية وبعض عقود رواق القبلة. كما أبقى الزمن على كثير من تفاصيله الزخرفية سواء الجصية منها أو المحفورة فى الحجر. وتعطينا هذه البقايا فكرة صحيحة عما كان عليه الجامع عند إنشائه من روعة وجلال.

وتخطيطه على نسق غيره من الجوامع المتقدمة يتألف من صحن مكشوف يحيط به أروقة أربعة أكبرها رواق القبلة كانت عقودها محمولة على أعمدة رخامية فيما عدا المشرفة منها على الصحن فقد كانت محمولة على أكتاف بنائية مستطيلة القطاع كذلك صف العقود الثالث من شرق كانت عقوده محمولة على أكتاف بنائية أيضا.

أما عقود القبة التى كانت تقع أمام المحراب فإنها مرتكزة على أكتاف مربعة بأركانها أعمدة مستديرة. وكانت هذه القبة كبيرة مرتفعة على عكس نظائرها فى الجوامع السابقة فإنها كانت صغيرة متواضعة.

أما وجهات الجامع الأربع فمبنية من الحجر الدستور فتحت بأعلاها شبابيك معقودة وتوجت بشرفات مسننة وامتازت بأبراجها المقامة بأركان الجامع الأربعة وبمداخلها الثلاثة البارزة عن سمت وجهاتها.

ويقع أكبر هذه المداخل وأهمها فى منتصف الوجهة الغربية قبالة المحراب. وقد حلى هذا المدخل كما حلى المدخلان الآخران الواقعان بالوجهتين البحرية والقبلية بمختلف الزخارف والحليات فمن صفف معقودة بمخوصات إلى أخرى تنتهى بمقرنصات ذات محاريب مخوصة إلى غير ذلك من الوحدات الزخرفية الجميلة اقتبس أغلبها من زخارف وجهات الجامع الأقمر وجامع الصالح طلائع ومدخل المدرسة الصالحية.

وكانت المنارة تقع فى منتصف الوجهة الغربية أعلى المدخل الغربى، وقد أصبح الجامع الآن متنزها عاما إذا استثنينا قسما من رواق القبلة مخصصا لإقامة الشعائر الدينية. 



جامع السلطان الظاهر بيبرس بناء مربع الشكل، محاط بسور حجري مزين في قمته بصف من الشرافات.

والأركان الخارجية للمسجد محصنة بأربعة أبراج. وللمسجد ثلاثة مداخل تذكارية بارزة.

والمدخل الرئيسي منها عند الحائط الغربي، ويؤدي إلى ممر مقبى السقف عند بدايتة، وتعلوه قبة منخفضة عند نهايته.

ويوجد في داخل المسجد صحن شبه مربع الشكل محاط بأروقة على أضلعه الأربعة. والغرفة التي تتقدم المحراب هي أهم معالم المسجد؛ وهي بناء شبه مربع الشكل يشغل تسع بلاطات، وتعلوه قبة من الآجر.

ويتكون الرواق الجنوبي من ست بوائك، ويتكون الرواقان الشرقي والغربي من ثلاث بوائك في كل منهما. ويضم الرواق الشمالي بائكتين فقط وجميع عقودهما (أو أقواسهما) محملة على أعمدة رخامية.

الأبعاد

العرض ١٠٠ م 


الطول ١٠٠ م

----------


## nefer

> أهلا بيك أخي العزيز nefer 
> كل سنة وانت بصحة وسعادة وأسرتك كلها بخير يارب
> فعلا في سبيل للسلطان قايتباي يوجد في فلسطين وله قيمة كبيرة لوجوده في مكان رائع هناك
> بشكرك على المعلومات القيمة التي احضرتها لسبيل قايتباي الموجود في فلسطين
> وبشكرك على تفاعلك الجميل والرائع طوال المسابقة
> وفي انتظار مشاركتك معانا في المسابقة في حلقاتها الأخيرة
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة و بخير و عذرا للغياب الفترة السابقة و ها حاول أكون معاكم لكن اليوم يؤسفنى إنى إحتمال ألا أشارك اليوم لأنى عندى عمل بعد ساعة من الآن
و أنا أقوم فى الوقت الحالى بتحضير موضوع و إن شاء الله ها تساعدينى فيه علشان نثبته فى المنتدى فانتظرينى قريبا :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

هارد لك يا أم احمد الإجابة خطأ
ومستنياكي معانا في الحلقات الجديدة إن شاء الله
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله إجابة صحيحة 100 % أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
برافو عليك تكسب معانا النقطة الثانية ليك في المسابقة
ألف ألف مبروك  :hey:   :hey: 
ومعلومات رائعة جدا عن جامع الظاهر بيبرس
كل الشكر ليك على المعلومات والجهد الرائع
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة و بخير و عذرا للغياب الفترة السابقة و ها حاول أكون معاكم لكن اليوم يؤسفنى إنى إحتمال ألا أشارك اليوم لأنى عندى عمل بعد ساعة من الآن
> و أنا أقوم فى الوقت الحالى بتحضير موضوع و إن شاء الله ها تساعدينى فيه علشان نثبته فى المنتدى فانتظرينى قريبا


وحضرتك طيب وبخير
ومنتظرينك معانا في الحلقات الجاية متتأخرش علشان تفوز بالنقطة الثالثة ليك وتحصل على مجموعة نقاط في المسابقة
الحلقة الجديدة حتننزل النهاردة إن شاء الله في الوقت من الساعة 1 - 2 إن شاء الله حاول تكون موجود فيها معانا
وأنا تحت أمر حضرتك في أي مساعدة بخصوص الموضوع الذي تحدثت عنه
في انتظار حضرتك 
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

ههههههه
ما انا عارفة انه غلطة يا نهلة ههههههه
بس اهو كنت بثبت وجود ههههه
الف الف مبروك اخي نفر
وعقبال النقطة الجديدة ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## nefer

> ههههههه
> ما انا عارفة انه غلطة يا نهلة ههههههه
> بس اهو كنت بثبت وجود ههههه
> الف الف مبروك اخي نفر
> وعقبال النقطة الجديدة ان شاء الله


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: ألف شكر ليكى يا أم أحمد و إن شاء الله تيجى النقطة الثالثة لو كل المشتركين ناموا الآن علشان أحلها أنا بكره الصبح بعد العودة من العمل
عيد مبارك ليكى و للجميع و خاللى بالك بوكى مستخبيالك الآن و منتظرة المسابقة 
أنا عاوزك تركزى اليوم حتى لا تنضمى لرابطة المشجعين :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

الف مبروك nefer 

و بجد معلومات جميلة عن سبيل السلطان قايتباي في فلسطين

الحقيقة كنت اول مرة اعرفها ....

و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير و عيد سعيد عليك و على اسرتك الكريمة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ألف شكر ليكى يا أم أحمد و إن شاء الله تيجى النقطة الثالثة لو كل المشتركين ناموا الآن علشان أحلها أنا بكره الصبح بعد العودة من العمل
> عيد مبارك ليكى و للجميع و خاللى بالك بوكى مستخبيالك الآن و منتظرة المسابقة 
> أنا عاوزك تركزى اليوم حتى لا تنضمى لرابطة المشجعين


ههههههههههههههههه

كده برضه nefer مش هنعرف نعمل شغل النهاردة يعني  :: 

انا محتاجة انا كمان نقطة علشان آخد المجموعة 

اكيد أم أحمد مش هتستخسرها فية  :2: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم جميعا

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة

لقائي الثالث معكم اليوم وحلقتنا الثالثة على مدار اليوم

حنلتقي مع صورة لجامع من جوامع مصر المحروسة



مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

اعتقد ده مسجد قانيباي المحمدي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الإجابة غير صحيحة يا بوكي  :: 

أنا عارفة أن الجامع النهاردة صعب شوية

بس حاولوا وفكروا شوية في الصورة

وإن شاء الله توصلوا للحل الصحيح
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

طيب نقول مسجد شيخون العمري الناصري

؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
الصوره النهارده صعبه 

ماهى كل يوم صعبه ههههههههههههه

الصوره قديمه اوى

بس ممكن يكون جامع الفتح*

----------


## قلب مصر

لا بقى بجد تستاهلي ألف صقفة وصقفة  :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 
الإجابة صحيحة طبعا وتستحقي التقييم الرابع عن جدارة يا بوكي في المسابقة
بس في تصحيح في الاسم
هو مسجد شيخو العمري وليس شيخون العمري   :: 
نسبة للأمير شيخو العمري الناصري قائد الجيوش في عهد السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون وابنه الناصر حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون
والحلقة النهاردة كانت صعبة بس انتى قدرتي ما شاء الله عليها
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
وألف ألف مبروك فوزك بالمجموعة الرابعة من النقاط

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> الصوره النهارده صعبه 
> 
> ماهى كل يوم صعبه ههههههههههههه
> 
> الصوره قديمه اوى
> 
> بس ممكن يكون جامع الفتح*


يا أهلا بيكي يا مملكة الحب  :f: 
نورتي المسابقة يا قمر 
انتى جيتي في أصعب حلقة  :Bounce: 
كان معانا حلقات سهلة قوي قوي 
بس حظك بقى
لسه فاضل معانا 3 حلقات في المسابقة 
منتظرينك فيهم معانا
والحلقات حنبدأ في عرضها من تاني يوم العيد
بكرة أجازة بقى كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين وبخير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انا كده حظى فقرى 

انا بس دخله امسى عليكم 

وللأسف انا مش هتواجد فى العيد

يمكن اول يوم بس بالنهار علشان كده

من سوء حظى مش هشترك

المهم ألحق بسرعه

اقلكم إنت وبوكى

كل سنه وإنتم بخير

وعيد سعيد عليكم

وسلميلى على مريم ياقلب مصر

ونقول تصبحوا على خير

علشان الحق انا جامع مصطفى محمود

وتبقى تحطى صورته ياقلب مصر 

تحياتى*

----------


## boukybouky

> لا بقى بجد تستاهلي ألف صقفة وصقفة  
> الإجابة صحيحة طبعا وتستحقي التقييم الرابع عن جدارة يا بوكي في المسابقة
> بس في تصحيح في الاسم
> هو مسجد شيخو العمري وليس شيخون العمري  
> نسبة للأمير شيخو العمري الناصري قائد الجيوش في عهد السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون وابنه الناصر حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون
> والحلقة النهاردة كانت صعبة بس انتى قدرتي ما شاء الله عليها
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> وألف ألف مبروك فوزك بالمجموعة الرابعة من النقاط


 :hey:   :hey:   :hey: 

انا بقول اكتفي بهذا القدر و الحمد الله على اللي ربنا رزقنا به 

خاصة ان تاني يوم العيد مش هكون متواجدة اصلا اونلاين ان شاء الله 

تعرفي اني و انا بدور كنت متأكده انه من شارع الصليبة و عملت سيرش

و طلع لي الإسم اللي كتبته و من ساعتها بعمل سيرش عليه مش بيطلع لي شئ محدد

قلت اكيد فيه حاجة غلط و مش فهمت ان فيه حرف زيادة بس الصورة هي 

كل سنة و انت طيبة يا ام يوسف و بخير يا رب و عيد سعيد

و شكراً مملكة الحب و انت طيبة يا قمر و بخير و نشوفك على خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## nefer

> طيب نقول مسجد شيخون العمري الناصري
> 
> ؟؟؟؟


بصراحة ألف ألف مبروك و تستاهلى نقاط المسابقة كاملة لأن ده مسجد صعب جدا و لو انتظرت للأسبوع القادم ما كنتش هاعرفه
و لازم تلبسى خرزة زرقا لأن العيون كترت جدا عليكى
و عيد سعيد إن شاء الله

----------


## nefer

دى كل المعلومات اللى عندى عن المسجد

مسجد شيخو الناصرى
*انشأه الأمير شيخو العمرى عام 750هجرى- 1349 ميلادى ويوجد بشارع الصليبة بمدينة القاهرة*
*يتكون من صحن أرضيته مفروشة بالرخام الملون ويتوسطه ميضأة مقام عليها قبة فوق أعمدة رخامية
 وتبلغ مساحته960 متر ووجهته مزخرفة بمجموعة من المقرنصات والكتابات القرآنية المنقوشة على أرضية نباتية
 والنوافذ مغطاة بشبابيك من الجص المفرغ المشغول بالزجاج الملون والمئذنة تتكون من ثلاث طوابق
 ويشتمل المسجد على أول دكة حجرية فى القاهرة وهى مقامة فوق أعمدة من الرخام والمنبر مصنع من الحجر
 ومكسو من أعلى بالرخام والباقى بالقيشانى وكان ملحق بالمسجد خانقاه وحمامين وبعض الحوانيت
 آلتى كانت تعلوها مساكن المتصوفين وكانت تدرس به المذاهب الأربعة 
ومن أهم العلماء الذين أشتغلو بالتدريس به بهاء الدين السبكى والشيخ خليل وموفق الدين الحنبلى



*

----------


## boukybouky

> بصراحة ألف ألف مبروك و تستاهلى نقاط المسابقة كاملة لأن ده مسجد صعب جدا و لو انتظرت للأسبوع القادم ما كنتش هاعرفه
> و لازم تلبسى خرزة زرقا لأن العيون كترت جدا عليكى
> و عيد سعيد إن شاء الله


السلام عليكم ور حمة الله و بركاته
يا رب يخليك nefer ....و الله يبارك فيك 
هههههههه ربنا الحافظ ما انا قلت علشان كده اسيب تاني يوم العيد يخزي العين  :: 
بس قلب مصر مش نزلت المسابقة زي ما قالت لنا لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله
و عيد سعيد و مبارك عليك يا رب 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ودايما معيدين
هما المفروض يغيروا أغنية العيد فرحة ...... يخلوها العيد زحمة ....

معلش الدنيا زحمة في العيد والزيارات العائلية لها الأولوية علشان نلم العيدية  :: 

فاعذروني الأجازة حتمتد في العيد 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

معلش يا بوكي كان نفسي استغل الفرصة وانزل الحلقات كلها تاني يوم العيد وانتى مش هنا
بس صندوق الدنيا نفسه بيحبك ومش عايز يشتغل غير وبوكي هنا  :: 
والصندوق نفسه طلع في اجازة 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nefer

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> ودايما معيدين
> هما المفروض يغيروا أغنية العيد فرحة ...... يخلوها العيد زحمة ....
> 
> معلش الدنيا زحمة في العيد والزيارات العائلية لها الأولوية علشان نلم العيدية 
> 
> فاعذروني الأجازة حتمتد في العيد 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> ...


إحم إحم نحن هنا

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثامنة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم جميعا

وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة

النهاردة حعرض لكم ثلاث حلقات دفعة واحدة

نظرا لضيق الوقت

وعلشان ننهي مسابقتنا اليوم بإذن الله


حعرض لكم الحلقات على ثلاث مشاركات متتالية

وكل مشاركة عليها رقم الحلقة

وعلى المتسابق أو المتسابقة أن يضع رقم الحلقة التي أجاب عنها في الرد حتى لا يحدث أي نوع من أنواع الخلط في احتساب الدرجات

والثلاث حلقات إن شاء الله يكونوا سهلين والجميع يقدر يحلهم

وكل عام وانتم جميعا طيبين


لقاءنا الأول حيكون مع صور لمسجد رائع وسهل وموجود في القاهرة الفاطمية









مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة والعشرين


لقائنا الثاني اليوم مع جامع يعتبر جار الجامع الأول الذي رأينا صوره اليوم








مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثلاثون والأخيرة

آخر حلقة من حلقات مسابقتنا الجميلة صندوق الدنيا

مع جامع جميل وبسييط وسهل جدا جدا






مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز والتوفيق في الحل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الوقت معاكم يا جماعة مفتوح لحل الحلقات الثلاثة الأخيرة
وحنتظر الإجابات حتى غدا إن شاء الله مساءا لإعلان النتيجة النهائية
وأقولكم جميعا دلوقتي
تصبحوا على خير

وسعدت جدا بالمشاركة معاكم في المسابقة وسعدت بكل المتسابقين
في انتظار الحلول حتى الغد بإذن الله

مع تحياتي للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحلقة 28
مسجد السلطان قلاون بشارع المعز

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحلقة 30
مسجد السلطان حسن أمام مسجد الرفاعى بمنطقة القلعة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحلقة 29
مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر برقوق
بجوار مسجد قلاون بشارع المعز

----------


## nefer

مسجد و مدرسة الناصر محمد بن قلاوون




 




 




يقع هذا المسجد - المدرسة (المدرسة الناصرية ) بشارع المعز لدين الله في موقع ما بين قبة الملك المنصور قلاوون ومسجد برقوق بدأ بإنشائه الملك العادل كتبغا المنصورى سنة 695 هجرية / 1295م عندما تولى ملك مصر بعد خلع الناصر محمد بن قلاوون سنة 694 هجرية / 1294م فشرع في البناء حتى وصل إلى مستوى الكتابات الظاهرة على واجهته
ثم حدث أن خُلِع الملك العادل قبل أن يتمه ، و تمت تولية الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ، فلما عاد الناصر محمد إلى ملكه سنة 698 هجرية / 1299م أمر بإتمامه فتم البناء في سنة 703 هجرية/ 1304م و نسب إليه



شيد هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد ، فهو عبارة عنصحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعةإيوانات لم يبق منها الآن غير اثنين : إيوان القبلة والإيوان المقابل له ، أما الإيوانان الآخران فقد خربوا ، وحل محلهما بعض أبنية مستحدثة
 ولم يبق من إيوان القبلة سوى المحراب بعموديه الرخاميين الرائعين ، وطاقيته ذات الزخارف الجصية البارزة ،ومفرغة تشهد بما يعلوها من زخارف جصية أخرى وما يقابلها بصدر الإيوان الغربى، لما وصلت إليه هذه الصناعة من رقى و فن في العصر المملوكي

 

 يوجد على يمين الداخل من المجاز الموصل للصحن ، باب يؤدى إلى القبة، و هي لم يبق منها سوى رقبتها ومقرنصات أركانها

 الوجهة مبنية بالحجر وما زالت تحتفظ بالكثير من معالمها القديمة ، تحليهاصفوف قليلة العمق ، فتح بأسفلها ثلاثة شبابيك بأعتاب تعلوها عقود مزينةبزخارف محفورة في الحجر، وتنتهى هذه الصفف من أعلى بمقرنصات رائعة. ويمتدبطول الوجهة طراز، كتب عليه اسم الناصر محمد ، الذى حل محل اسم كتبغا وتاريخ بدء العمل ، وتتوجها شرفات مسننة

 

 وأهم ما يسترعى النظر في واجهة المدرسة، البابالرخامى الذى يعتبر بطرازهالقوطي غريبا عن العمارة الإسلامية فقد كان لأحدكنائس عكا فلما فتحها الأشرف خليل بن قلاوون  سنة 690 هجرية / 1291م نقل إلى القاهرة ووضع في هذا المسجد في عهد الملك العادل كتبغا عندما شرع في إنشائه


 بأعلى المدخل منارة مكونة من ثلاث طبقات ، الأولى مربعة زينت وجهاتها بزخارف وكتابات جصية جميلة ، وانتهت بمقرنصات تكونت منها الطبقة الأولى، والطبقة الثانية مثمنة انتهت بمقرنصات أخرى كونت الدورة الثانية، أما الطبقة الثالثة وهى العلوية فحديثة


 المسجد والمدرسة يدخلان ضمن مشروع متحف القاهرة المفتوح ، و يتم ترميمهما في الوقت الحالي

----------


## nefer

مسجد و مدرسة ( خانقاه ) السلطان برقوق





مسجد ومدرسة السلطان برقوق 786-788 هجرية = 1384-1386م. يقع هذا المسجد بشارع المعز لدين الله بين المدرسة الكاملية ومسجد الناصر محمد، أنشأه سنة 786-788 هجرية = 1384-1386م السلطان الظاهر أبو سعيد برقوق أول من ولى حكم مصر من المماليك الجراكسة. 

وكان فى الأصل مملوكا للأمير يلبغا فأعتقه، وظل يتقلب فى مناصب الدولة إلى أن أسعده الحظ فولى الملك فى سنة 784 هجرية = 1382م. 



وقد بنى هذا المسجد على نظام المدارس ذات التخطيط المتعامد فهو مكون من صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربع إيوانات وقد عنى مهندسه-ابن الطولونى- بتخطيطه وتنسيقه وتأنق فى زخرفته وتزيينه فقسم إيوان القبلة إلى ثلاثة أقسام وغطى القسم الأوسط منها بسقف مستو حلى بنقوش مذهبة جميلة وفصله عن القسمين الجانبيين بصفين من الأعمدة الضخمة وكسا جدران هذا الإيوان بوزرة من الرخام الملون يتوسطها محراب من الرخام الدقيق المطعم بفصوص من الصدف كما فرش أرضيته بالرخام الملون برسومات متناسبة، وقد فقد المنبر الأصلى للمسجد وحل محله المنبر الحالى الذى أمر بعمله السلطان أبو سعيد جقمق فى منتصف القرن التاسع الهجرى = منتصف القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى. 

أما الإيوانات الثلاثة الأخرى فتغطيها قبوات معقودة أكبرها الغربى المقابل لإيوان القبلة بنى قبوه من الحجر الأحمر والأبيض على شكل زخرفى جميل وتكتنف هذه الإيوانات أبواب متقابلة يؤدى الشرقى الأول منها إلى طرقة توصل إلى ردهة المدخل العمومى للمسجد ويؤدى الشرقى الثانى المقابل له إلى القبة. 

هذا ووجهات الإيوانات المشرفة على الصحن تنتهى من أعلى بطراز مكتوب به آيات قرآنية بنهايتها تاريخ الفراغ من بناء هذا المسجد 788 هجرية ويتوجها شرفات مورقة. ويتوسط الصحن فسقية تعلوها قبة محمولة على أعمدة رخامية مكتوب بالطراز الذى يحيط بتنفيخها أنها جددت سنة 1310 هجرية = 1892م، وأرضه مفروشه برخام أبيض تتخلله دوائر وأشرطة من الرخام الأسود. 

وكما تفنن المهندس فى تجميل إيوان القبلة، أبدع فى زخرفة الضريح وتزيينه فكسا جدرانه بوزرة جميلة من الرخام الملون يتوسط الجانب الشرقى منها محراب من الرخام الملون، ويعلوها إزار مكتوب عليه بالذهب اسم برقوق وألقابه وتاريخ الفراغ سنة 788 هجرية، ولم تقتصر عنايته على ذلك بل بالغ فى تجميل القبة التى تغطى الضريح فحلى مقرنصات أركانها بنقوش رائعة وفتح برقبتها شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون احاطها بنقوش مذهبة. 

أما أبواب المسجد فقد كسا مصراعى الباب الخارجى منها بصفائح من النحاس ذات التقاسيم الهندسية المزخرفة على مثال أبواب مسجد السلطان حسن وقلاون وغيرهما، وفى الأبواب الداخلية نراه قد استنبط تصميما آخر شاع استعماله فيما جاء بعده من المساجد، فكسا المصراعين بسرة فى الوسط من النحاس المفرغ بأشكال زخرفية تحيط بها أربعة أركان من النحاس المفرغ أيضا بأعلاها وأسفلها إزاران نحاسيان مكتوب بهما اسم المنشئ وتاريخ الإنشاء. 

أما الوجهة فهى كغيرها مقسمة إلى صفف تنتهى بمقرنصات بداخلها صفان من النوافذ الصف العلوى منهما عبارة عن شبابيك صنعت من الخشب المفرغ بدلا من الجص المفرغ وهى كما ذكر فى جامع ألماس من الأمثلة القليلة جدا التى نشاهدها فى المساجد المملوكية. 

ويتوج الوجهة شرفات مورقة ويسير بكامل طولها طراز مكتوب به حفرا فى الحجر اسم الملك برقوق وتاريخ الفراغ سنة 788 هجرية، وتنتهى الوجهة من الناحية القبلية بالمدخل الشاهق بمقرنصاته الجميلة وبتلابيس الرخام التى تحلى صدره، وتقوم المنارة فى الطرف البحرى من الوجهة وهى منارة ضخمة مكونة من ثلاث طبقات مثمنة حليت الطبقة الوسطى منها بتلابيس رخامية، وتقوم إلى جانب المنارة القبة وهى بسيطة من الخارج لا يحليها سوى ثلاثة صفوف من المقرنص تحيط بها من أسفل.

----------


## nefer

مسجد السلطان حسن 




 إذا كان لمصر القديمة ان تفخر بأهرامها فان لمصر الإسلامية ان تتيه عجبا بمدرسةالسلطان حسن التي وصفها الورثيلانى الرحالة المغربى بأنها مسجد لا ثاني له في مصرولا في غيرها من البلاد في فخامة البناء ونباهته.





وقد أمر ببناء هذا الصرح المعماري السلطان الملك الناصر حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون ، احد ابرز سلاطين دولة المماليك البحرية بمصر والشام ، وكان ابتداء العملفى بنيانه عام 757 هـ (1356 م) واستمر العمل جاريا في المدرسة إلى ان قتل السلطان على ايدى بعض أمراء المماليك ممن كانوا في صحبته فى رحلة صيد فى سنة 762 هـ (1360م) فلم تكمل بعض أعمال الزخرفة فيها إلى يومنا هذا.
وكان في موضع هذه المدرسة القصر الذي شاده الناصر محمد بن قلاوون لسكنى الأمير يلبغا اليحياوى فأمر السلطان حسن بهدمه لتوفير المساحة الكافية لاستيعاب وحدات مدرسته.
وتشغل مدرسة السلطان حسن مساحة قدرها 7906 مترا مربعا ولكنها من حيث الشكل تبدو متعددة الأضلاع ، إذ يبلغ طول اكبر الأضلاع 150 مترا وأطول عرض فيها 68 متراولها أربع واجهات تطل على ميدان القلعة وعلى الشوارع المؤدية إليه.
وقد استخدمت الأحجار المشذبة بشكل رئيسي في أعمال البناء بالإضافة إلىالرخام المتعدد الألوان والجص الشاهق البياض أيضا .
ويقع المدخل الرئيسي للمدرسة في الطرف الغربي للواجهة الشمالية وهو بحدذاته طرفة أثرية يبلغ ارتفاعها 37.80 م وكان مقدرا للزخارف الحجرية والرخامية انتحيط بالمدخل ولكن بعضها لم يستكمل بعد مقتل السلطان ويتوج المدخل بمجموعة كبيرة من المقرنصات الحجرية التي لا مثيل لها في تعقدها الهندسي.





ويؤدى الباب إلى مدخل مربع الشكل مكون من ثلاثة ايوانات مغطاة بمقرنصات ويتوسطها قبة ملبسة بالحجر الأحمر ، وبصدر هذا المدخل مسطبة حلى صدرها بالرخام الملون الملبس في الرخام الأبيض المرمرى.

ومن هذا المدخل يتوصل إلى سلم ذي خمس درجات فسيحة ، ويؤدى المدخل بدورهإلى دهليز معقود ينثني على شكل زاوية قائمة إلى يسار الداخل لينتهي إلى صحن المدرسةالمفروش بالرخام المتعدد الألوان.

ومن ناحية التصميم المعماري فان مدرسة السلطان حسن تنبع فى تصميمها نظام المدارس المملوكية المعروف باسم التخطيط المتعامد ، والذي يتألف من صحن أوسط مكشوفتتعامد عليه أربعة ايوانات أوسعها وأعمقها إيوان القبلة ويعنى بالإيوان في هذاالطراز المعماري مساحة محاطة بالجدران من ثلاث جهات بينما يفتح الضلع الرابع بكاملاتساعه على الصحن ويغطى الإيوان دوما بقبو هو في حقيقته ليس سوى عقد ممتد مبنى بالآجر الأحمر.

والصحن الأوسط في مدرسة السلطان حسن مستطيل الأبعاد (43.6م × 32م) ويتوسطهفوارة ماء أصبحت الآن ميضأة ، تعلوها قبة خشبية محمولة على ثمانية أعمدة رشيقة منالرخام الأبيض ، وقد سجلت بدائرة خوذة القبة من الداخل كتابات نسخية تحوى بيننقوشها آية الكرسي ويحيط بالصحن أربع مدارس للمذاهب السنية الاربعة هى المدرسةالشافعية والمدرسة الحنفية بالإضافة إلى المدرستين المالكية والحنبلية ، وخلف هذهالمدرسة الأخيرة توجد مساكن الطلاب الموزعة على ثلاث طوابق ، وتطل نوافذ المساكنعلى الطريق العام.





أما الايوانات المحدقة بالصحن فاهمها بالطبع هو إيوان القبلة إلى تبلغفتحته 19.20 م ، وبصدره المحراب البديع الذي كسيت حنيته وكذا تواشيح عقده بالرخامالمتعدد الألوان والمذهب والمحلى بزخارف مورقة تتخللها رسوم عناقيد العنب.

ويجاور المحراب منبر من الرخام له باب من النحاس المفرع وبوسط الإيوان دكةمبلغ من الرخام يلفت النظر فيها تلبيس عمد الرخام الملون في نواحيها.

ويحيط بإيوان القبلة إفريز نادر من الجص مكتوب عليه بالخط الكوفي المزهرآيات من القرآن الكريم ويتخلل الكتابة زخارف دقيقة وقد غشيت الجدران الجانبية لإيوان القبلة بأشرطة من الرخام الملون إلى ارتفاع متر ونصف من أرضية الإيوان.

وبالجملة فان الإيوان بزخارفه الرخامية والجصية يعتبر آية من آيات الفن الجميل ويساعد الارتفاع الكبير لعقد الإيوان على تضخيم أصوات المؤذنين أو القراء فيهذا الإيوان.

وخلف إيوان القبلة توجد القبة ويتم الوصول إليها عبر بابين يكتنفان المحراب احدهما ناحية الجنوب وهو مصفح بالنحاس الأصفر المكفت بالذهب وعليه اسم السلطان حسن والآخر فقد كسوته المعدنية التي يبدو إنها سلبت في القرن التاسع عشربواسطة تجار العاديات.

وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى ان هذه القبة ليست القبة الأصلية لهذه المدرسة ،والتي فقدت فيما يبدو بسبب نزاع عسكري نشب بين فرق الجند العثماني حدث خلالها تراشقمدفعى بين قلعة الجبل والمماليك المتحصنين بمدرسة السلطان حسن.

ومهما يكن من أمر ذلك فان لهذه القبة قاعدة مريعة طول كل ضلع من أضلاعها 21 مترا ويبلغ أقصى ارتفاع لخوذتها 48 مترا وذلك بعد تجديدها على يد الوالي العثماني إبراهيم باشا في عام 1082 هـ (1671م).

أما القبة الأصلية التي هدت فيظهر من كتابات الرحالة الأوربيين الذين زاروا مصر فى بدايات القرن الحادي عشر الهجري (17 م) إنها كانت أكثر ارتفاعا وكانت تشبه القباب السمرقندية ذات الرقبة الطويلة.



وبواسطة الجدار الشرقي لقاعدة القبة محراب من الرخام محلى بزخارف دقيقة ،أما الجدران فيها وزرة رخامية مرتفعة نحو ثمانية أمتار ويعلوها إفريز خشبي به كتابة بارزة تحوى آية الكرسي (من سورة البقرة) ثم النص التأسيسي للقبة وهو(وكان الفراغ من هذه القبة المباركة في شهور سنة أربع وستين وسبعمائة وصلى الله على محمد).

وبوسط حجرة هذه القبة تركيبة من الرخام كتب عليها إنها أنشئت سنة 786 هـ (1834 م) برسم تربة السلطان الشهيد الناصر حسن ، ولكن حقيقة الأمر ان السلطان لم يدفن فيها لان خصومه القوا بجثمانه فى النيل أما الذي دفن فيها فكان ابنه الشهاب احمد المتوفى عام 788 هـ (1386 م).

وقد أودع بهذه القبة كرسي المصحف المكون من حشوات سن وأبنوسى وأخشاب ثمينةدقت بالأويمة والحشوات جمعت على هيئة الطبق النجمى ذلك الابتكار الزخرفى الذي اشتهربه فن الزخرفة الإسلامية على عهد المماليك.

وكان المخطط للمدرسة ان تضم أربع مآذن ، فرغ بالفعل من تشييد ثلاث منها ،وان لم يبق منها سوى المئذنتان القائمتان اليوم على جانبي القبة بالواجهة الشرقية ،أما المئذنة الثالثة فكانت مشيدة على الكتف الأيمن للمدخل الرئيسي ولكنها سقطت لخل لمعماري ناجم عن خطأ في حسابات ثقل أحجارها على قاعدة البناء وكان سقوطها سببا في وفاة بعض المارة في يوم السبت 6 ربيع الآخر سنة 762 هـ (1361 م) وعندئذ قرر السلطان حسن عدم بناء المئذنة الرابعة والتي كان من المقرر لها ان تحتل الكتف الأيسر للباب الرئيسي .


وتجدر الإشارة إلى ان بعض الأعمال الزخرفية وخاصة الرخامية قد أجريت بعد وفاة السلطان حسن وذلك على يدي الأمير بشير أغا الجمدار وان لم يكمل هو الآخر بدورههذه الأعمال التي لو أنجزت لكانت جدران المدرسة بمثابة متحف لفن الزخرفة الإسلامية.

 ونظرا لضخامة بناء المدرسة فقد كان المماليك المتمردون على حكامهم بقلعة الجبل المواجهة للمدرسة ، يتحصنون بمباني المدرسة وينصبون المدافع بأعالي المئذنتين لقصف القلعة بالقذائف وقد كتب لهم النصر غير مرة على المتحصنين بالقلعة.

وإذا كانت طلقات المدافع لم تفلح في النيل من مدرسة السلطان حسن فان عوامل عدة قد تضافرت على سلبها بعض نفائسها.
فقد سرقت بسطها الفاخرة في وقت غير معروف واستولى السلطان المؤيد شيخ المملوكي باب المدخل الرئيسي المصفح بالنحاس ونقله إلى مسجده القائم بقرب باب زويلة نظير ريع أحدى القرى بالقليوبية ونقل مع الباب أيضا بعض المشكاوات الزجاجية النفيسةوكانت كلها مموهة بالمينا المتعددة الألوان.

وفى القرن التاسع استولى تجار العاديات على بعض أبواب المدرسة الداخلية المكفتة بالذهب والفضة وقد آل احد هذه الأبواب بعد طول تطواف إلى السفارة الفرنسية بالجيزة وهو الآن يغلق على مدخل السفارة المواجه لحديقة الحيوان بالجيزة.

وقد عثر الأثرى حسن عبد الوهاب فى عام 1944 على اسم المهندس العبقري الذياشرف على تصميم هذه المدرسة وبنائها وهو محمد بن بيليك المحسنى وهو من أولاد أمراءالمماليك الذين قربهم السلطان حسن وسماهم المؤرخون بأولاد الناس ، وكل ما نعرفه عن هذا المهندس انه كان من أمراء الألوف وأولاد الناس ويبدو ان كونه من أولاد الناس قد دفعه إلى مصادقة السلطان الناصر حسن والارتباط به وليس من المستبعد ان يكون ابنبيليك قد انحاز الى جانب السلطان فى صراعه ضد الأمير يلبغا اليحياوى وهو الصراعالذي انتهى بقتل السلطان حسن وإلقاء جثته في النيل ، ويبدو ان صاحبنا المهندس قدقتل أيضا في خضم هذا الصراع أو تسحب واختفى عن العيون حيث لم يوقف له بعد ذلك علىترجمة أو تحديد لسنة وفاته ، وقد نجح المرحوم حسن عبد الوهاب في التوصل إلى اسم هذا المهندس عند قراءته لنص الطراز الجصى الذي تزدان به مدرسة الحنفية.

وقبل هذا الاكتشاف كان علماء الآثار الأوربيين يجهدون أنفسهم في البحث عن المهندس العبقري الذي قام بتصميم هذه المدرسة وبلغ الشطط بأحدهم وهو هرتس باشا حد ادفعه إلى القول بان المهندس بيزنطي مسيحي تلقى أصول الطراز المعمارية الإسلامية فياحد البلاد السلجوقية مما مكنه من تصميم بناء فائق في بابه مثل جامع السلطان حسن.

وتنفرد هذه المدرسة بأكبر إيوان معقود في العمارة الإسلامية وهو إيوانالقبلة وقد بلغت النفقة على القالب الذي شيد به عقد الإيوان المدبب حوالي 20 ألفدينار ذهبي ، كما تعتبر المقرنصات الحجرية للمدخل الرئيسي بها من الأمثلة النادرةفي نوعها.
ولا جدال في ان البناء الضخم للمدرسة بمئذنتيها السامقتين في رشاقةملفتة يعد معجزة معمارية ليس فقط بالقياس للتقنيات والامكانات التي كانت متاحة لابنبيليك المحسنى في العصور الوسطي ولكن أيضا لقدرة المدرسة على الصمود أمام القصفالمدفعي لمماليك القلعة واستفزاز اهتمام زوجة محمد على باشا خوشيار هانم والدةالخديوي إسماعيل إذ حاولت هذه السيدة محاكاة هذا الصرح المعماري بإنشاء جامع الرفاعى في مواجهته ولكنه جاء دونه رونقا وجمالا رغما عن ان بناء الأخير استغرق قرابة عشرين عاما بينما شيد السلطان حسن هرمه المعماري هذا في نحو خمس سنوات لاأكثر.

و أخيرا و ليس آخرا للفائز ألف مليون مبروك و للجميع لكم منى التحية و الإحترام و نراكم على خير جميعا

----------


## nefer

الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر ( أم يوسف ) الإخوة الأعزاء حكيم عيون بوووووكى حازم 3 أم أحمد





 لقد سعدت بصحبتكم جميعا طوال شهر رمضان المبارك فى هذه المسابقة الجميلة و التى كنت أعتبرها  " بيت العيلة " طوال الشهر الكريم





 نلتقى فيها جميعا يوميا و بعدها ينطلق كل إلى مسعاه فلكم جميعا منى التحية و الإحترام و أشكركم على هذه الأوقات الجميلة التى قضيتها معكم





 و من مكة المكرمة لكم التحية 
_و لمصر الحب كله
_
 على أمل اللقاء و التواصل فى موضوعات أخرى





 و ألف مبروك للفائز و اختتم كلمتى بإقتباس مقولة بوووكى الشهيرة فى رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مسجد و مدرسة ( خانقاه ) السلطان برقوق
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسجد ومدرسة السلطان برقوق 786-788 هجرية = 1384-1386م. يقع هذا المسجد بشارع المعز لدين الله بين المدرسة الكاملية ومسجد الناصر محمد، أنشأه سنة 786-788 هجرية = 1384-1386م السلطان الظاهر أبو سعيد برقوق أول من ولى حكم مصر من المماليك الجراكسة. 
> 
> وكان فى الأصل مملوكا للأمير يلبغا فأعتقه، وظل يتقلب فى مناصب الدولة إلى أن أسعده الحظ فولى الملك فى سنة 784 هجرية = 1382م. 
> ...


الأخ الكريم nefer

بعد اذن حضرتك يوجد هنا خلط فى المعلومات ، أستسمحك فى عرضها بشكل يعالج هذا الخلط

مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر أبو سعيد برقوق شيء
ومسجد وخانقاه السلطان أبو السعادات فرج بن برقوق شيء آخر

الحلقة 29 هى مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر أبو سعيد برقوق ، أول المماليك الجراكسة
وهذا المسجد موجود فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى بالنحاسين ، وهو بعد مسجد - أو مجموعة قلاون - مباشرة وهو على اليسار فى طريقك إلى باب الفتوح وأمامه على اليمين سبيل محمد على الكبير وبيت الظاهر بيبرس .
هذا هو المسجد التى أتت به الأخت قلب مصر ورفعت الصور الخاصة به فى الحلقة 29

أما مسجد وخانقاه أبو السعادات فرج بن برقوق فهو شيء آخر ولا يوجد فى شارع المعز وإنما يوجد فى قرافة المماليك وطرازه المعمارى مختلف بالضرورة

وقد جاء الخلط واضحاً فى المشاركة التى جمعت فيما بين الإثنين
المعلومات تخص مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر برقوق والصورة لمسجد وخانقاه أبو السعادات فرج بن برقوق
وعليه رأيت أن أعرض لهذا الخلط حتى لايختلط الأمر على الكثيرين منا

الأخ الكريم / nefer
أشكرك وتحياتى 

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## nefer

> الأخ الكريم nefer
> 
> بعد اذن حضرتك يوجد هنا خلط فى المعلومات ، أستسمحك فى عرضها بشكل يعالج هذا الخلط
> 
> مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر أبو سعيد برقوق شيء
> ومسجد وخانقاه السلطان أبو السعادات فرج بن برقوق شيء آخر
> 
> الحلقة 29 هى مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر أبو سعيد برقوق ، أول المماليك الجراكسة
> وهذا المسجد موجود فى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمى بالنحاسين ، وهو بعد مسجد - أو مجموعة قلاون - مباشرة وهو على اليسار فى طريقك إلى باب الفتوح وأمامه على اليمين سبيل محمد على الكبير وبيت الظاهر بيبرس .
> ...



شكرا ليك يا حكيم عيون على التصحيح

----------


## boukybouky

> الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر ( أم يوسف ) الإخوة الأعزاء حكيم عيون بوووووكى حازم 3
> أم أحمد
>  لقد سعدت بصحبتكم جميعا طوال شهر رمضان المبارك فى هذه المسابقة الجميلة و التى كنت أعتبرها  " بيت العيلة 
> طوال الشهر الكريم" نلتقى فيها جميعا يوميا و بعدها ينطلق كل إلى مسعاه فلكم جميعا منى التحية و الإحترام و أشكركم على هذه الأوقات الجميلة التى قضيتها معكم
>  و من مكة المكرمة لكم التحية 
> _و لمصر الحب كله
> _
> على أمل اللقاء و التواصل فى موضوعات أخرى
> 
> و اختتم كلمتى بإقتباس مقولة بوووكى الشهيرة فى رعاية الله ،،،


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

nefer انت كنت منورنا فعلاً في المسابقة و حقيقي لك حضور رائع ما شاء الله عليك

و نتمنى ان يستمر هذا الحضور في المنتدى ككل بعد رمضان أيضاً

و طالما بقى من مكة المكرمة فنسألك الدعاء و انت بالحرم و ربنا يوعدنا جميعاً بزيارته

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحلقة 28
> مسجد السلطان قلاون بشارع المعز





> الحلقة 30
> مسجد السلطان حسن أمام مسجد الرفاعى بمنطقة القلعة





> الحلقة 29
> مسجد ومدرسة السلطان الظاهر برقوق
> بجوار مسجد قلاون بشارع المعز


ما شاء الله إجابات صحيحة أخي الكريم حكيم عيون  :hey:   :hey: 
تكسب معانا الثلاث نقاط على الثلاث حلقات  :4: 
ألف ألف مبروك  :y:  :y: 
سعدت بوجود حضرتك في المسابقة وتفاعلك الجميل 
والمعلومات القيمة التي قدمتها عن آثارنا المصرية الإسلامية
ألف مبروك لفوزك معانا بالجولة الرابعة من النقاط
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر ( أم يوسف ) الإخوة الأعزاء حكيم عيون بوووووكى حازم 3 أم أحمد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  لقد سعدت بصحبتكم جميعا طوال شهر رمضان المبارك فى هذه المسابقة الجميلة و التى كنت أعتبرها  " بيت العيلة " طوال الشهر الكريم
> 
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
لا أجد كلمات أشكرك بها على ذلك التفاعل الجميل الذي رأيته من تواجدك طوال حلقات المسابقة
حقيقي أشكرك وأحييك على مثابرتك في الإطلاع واستخراج المعلومات الخاصة بكل أثر موضوع الحلقة
وحضرتك بالتأكيد من الفائزين المتفاعلين معنا في الموضوع
بشكرك وبشكر كل من شاركونا هذا الآداء الرائع والتفاعل الجميل في المسابقة
والذي منحني معرفة جديدة وأضاف لي الكثير من المعلومات القيمة عن آثارنا المصرية
سعدت بوجودكم جميعا
وإن شاء الله يكون لنا لقاء متجدد مع موضوعات جديدة في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
تحياتي ليك أخي الكريم وكل الشكر على تعاونك الجميل
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

يااااااااااااه خلصت ليه كده بس


والله من اكتر المسابقات الي استمتعت بيها وبالمعلومات القيمة عن اثرنا الاسلامية


وشكرا ليكي استاذة قلب مصر علي المجهود  المبذول والرائع 

واسعدني جدا معرفة استاذ حكيم عيون واستاذ نفر 

واستاذة بوكي عرفتها اكتر 

وطبعا حضرتك استاذة ام يوسف

ولو ينفع نستمر اسبوعيا يبقي كويس جدا

تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ما شاء الله إجابات صحيحة أخي الكريم حكيم عيون  
> تكسب معانا الثلاث نقاط على الثلاث حلقات 
> ألف ألف مبروك 
> سعدت بوجود حضرتك في المسابقة وتفاعلك الجميل 
> والمعلومات القيمة التي قدمتها عن آثارنا المصرية الإسلامية
> ألف مبروك لفوزك معانا بالجولة الرابعة من النقاط
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير


الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
أنا كمان كنت مبسوط جدا بوجودى معاكم فى المسابقة
استفدت كتير من الحلقات اللى رفعتيها ومن المعلومات اللى كانت مصاحبة لكل حلقة
موضوع قيم وثرى كعادتك فى اختيار موضوعاتك
أولا بشكرك شكر خاص 
كمان بشكر كل اللى شاركوا فى المسابقة
بوكى - nefer - حازم - أم أحمد - مملكة الحب
وبشكر كل الأعضاء اللى شاهدوا الموضوع

وبعتبر إن الكل فاز
وان الموضوع مش مجرد نقاط حصل عليها البعض ... لأ
الكل فاز بما جاء من خلال الموضوع من معلومات وصور توضح التاريخ الإسلامى فى مصر وروعة الطرز المعمارية وإبداع الفنان المصرى ......الخ

ياريت المسابقة تستمر 
لو حتى حلقة كل شهر
لأن الموضوع فعلا بيضيف للجميع

تحياتى للجميع
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## قلب مصر

أعزائي المشاركين الرائعين في صندوق الدنيا

ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

وانتظروني إن شاء الله في خلال يومين

مع حفل تكريم المتسابقين الفائزين

ومع لوحة شرف مسابقة صندوق الدنيا

وكل عام والجميع بخير

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------

